# EEA 2 / Residence Card Processing Time



## fififaye

Hi Everyone,

I applied for EEA 2 via my Italian husband about three months ago (I'm American) and still awaiting the result. From my research, most cases take around 2-4 months and some up to 6 months. So I'm wondering if anyone else applied in 2015 and can share their timeline/processing time?

Here's mine...

April 9th 2015 - EEA 2 Application sent
April 15th - My credit card was charged by HO for the EEA 2 application
April 28th - Biometrics taken
May 1st - Certificate of Application received

Thanks!


----------



## fawad1990

Hi
I sent mine on 01/07/15 but still no correspondence.


----------



## fififaye

fawad1990 said:


> Hi
> I sent mine on 01/07/15 but still no correspondence.


Did you check and see if your credit card was charged? My credit card showed the charge and that's how I know they opened my application!


----------



## Joppa

No it doesn't mean that. Often the payment is processed by another division or even an external agent and your application may still be in a queue waiting to be looked at.


----------



## fififaye

Does anyone have any news or updates from Home Office regarding EEA2 Residence Card? It's been 4 months since we submitted the application. We used a visa agent who said that he's been seeing longer than normal processing time for EEA2 and other visas. I'd love to hear your timeline. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Someone this week got theirs after 4 months, so it is increasing from 2-3 months earlier in the year.


----------



## fawad1990

Hi
I sent my on 01.07.15 . I got the biometric and coa mid of July. 
I requested my partner passport which has been returned. 
Now waiting for the residence card.

Joppa this is my second eea2 application.
Will I get right of appeal if they refused this time ?


----------



## fififaye

Joppa said:


> Someone this week got theirs after 4 months, so it is increasing from 2-3 months earlier in the year.


Hi Joppa,

Thanks for your reply. Can you please advise on my situation?

My EEA Family Permit expires on 6th of September. My husband and I are going to a wedding in Spain on the 10th of September. As I still haven't received the Residence Card, I called UKVI asking whether I will be admitted back to the UK with an expired EEA Family Permit. The agent told me there is no problem for reentry as long as we provide proof that we're married. I called back UKVI to see if we can show our marriage certificate without apostille (the extended marriage certificate with apostille is at the Home Office), another agent answered the phone and said I will not be admitted back to the UK without getting another EEA Family Permit! My visa agent who is processing my Residence Card also told us that I will be able to get back to the UK without issues. We're at our wits end as we keep finding contradicting information from different sources! Do you have any advice or know whom I should contact to get a correct answer?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa

Nobody knows for certain as it's at the discretion and judgement of immigration officer, but they are making things more difficult for those without valid EEA family permit or residence card. They seem reluctant to issue EEA Dependant ink stamp (which replaced Code 1A stamp) and we've just had someone who was denied the ink stamp (didn't have EEA family permit) and only given leave to enter for 30 days.


----------



## fififaye

Joppa said:


> Nobody knows for certain as it's at the discretion and judgement of immigration officer, but they are making things more difficult for those without valid EEA family permit or residence card. They seem reluctant to issue EEA Dependant ink stamp (which replaced Code 1A stamp) and we've just had someone who was denied the ink stamp (didn't have EEA family permit) and only given leave to enter for 30 days.


Oh wow...is this person waiting to get his or her residence card as well? But if I don't leave the UK, I'm still ok to stay in the UK legally with an expired EEA Family Permit?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, as there is no internal check. But leaving and re-entering UK will bring you face-to-face with Home Office and you will be scrutinised.


----------



## fififaye

Right ok. It sound like I should either get another EEA Family Permit or not leave the UK if I don't receive Residence Card before the travel date. Another question on EEA Family Permit. I got my first one in NYC when I still had an apartment there. Now that I'm living in London with my husband, where am I suppose to obtain an EEA Family Permit if my residency is in the UK? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Joppa

You can get it anywhere outside UK, even if you are just visiting.


----------



## fififaye

Joppa said:


> You can get it anywhere outside UK, even if you are just visiting.


Thanks Joppa! Does anyone have experience and advice on which country has a fairly quick processing time for EEA Family Permit? It took me around a week to get my in NYC but the flight and hotel would be very expensive...


----------



## abhishek1988

Hi,

I applied for residence card along with my wife (Polish National) in the month of March, 2015 and its been 5 months and we are still waiting for a decision. 

I applied initially using EEA (EFM) form as we were only engaged at the time of application but attached notice of marriage, issued by Marriage registrar, with the application. Later, in the month of May, we submitted original of marriage certificate to be attached to the application.

I have tried to contact UK visa and Immigration many times but they keep saying Visa processing takes sometimes 6 months and they would not be able tell anything about our application before the end of 6 months i.e untill the end of September. 

Following is the timeline of the application:

23rd March 2015 - Residence Card + Residence Certificate application sent using form EEA(EFM) and EEA (QP)
25th March - Application fees deducted from my account
30th March - Issued with Certificate of Application with right to work.
7th May- Submitted original Marriage Certificate to be attached to the application along with a covering letter.

Its been very frustrating waiting so long for the card. I am suppose to travel out of UK in the month of October and thinking whether I would be able to get my Residence card before that. 

Is this normal time take to process the residence card?Is there any way to expedite the processing time by the UKVI? Please help...


----------



## fawad1990

Hi
I sent my on 01.07.15 . I got the biometric and coa mid of July.
I requested my partner passport which has been returned.
Now waiting for the residence card.

Joppa this is my second eea2 application.
Will I get right of appeal if they refused this time ??


----------



## diyou

fififaye said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EEA 2 via my Italian husband about three months ago (I'm American) and still awaiting the result. From my research, most cases take around 2-4 months and some up to 6 months. So I'm wondering if anyone else applied in 2015 and can share their timeline/processing time?
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> April 9th 2015 - EEA 2 Application sent
> April 15th - My credit card was charged by HO for the EEA 2 application
> April 28th - Biometrics taken
> May 1st - Certificate of Application received
> 
> Thanks!


hi fififaye this is my second time apply for eea2 via italian husband also 😊 and here is my time line sent form ~~17/06
received ~~18/06
biometric received ~~26/06 dated 23/06
biometric done ~~ 27/06
coa with right to work ~~20/07 dated 17/07
rc ~~*@*~~ waiting


----------



## fififaye

diyou said:


> hi fififaye this is my second time apply for eea2 via italian husband also 😊 and here is my time line sent form ~~17/06
> received ~~18/06
> biometric received ~~26/06 dated 23/06
> biometric done ~~ 27/06
> coa with right to work ~~20/07 dated 17/07
> rc ~~*@*~~ waiting


Hi Diyou,

Do you mind if I ask you what happened with your first application?


----------



## fififaye

abhishek1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for residence card along with my wife (Polish National) in the month of March, 2015 and its been 5 months and we are still waiting for a decision.
> 
> I applied initially using EEA (EFM) form as we were only engaged at the time of application but attached notice of marriage, issued by Marriage registrar, with the application. Later, in the month of May, we submitted original of marriage certificate to be attached to the application.
> 
> I have tried to contact UK visa and Immigration many times but they keep saying Visa processing takes sometimes 6 months and they would not be able tell anything about our application before the end of 6 months i.e untill the end of September.
> 
> Following is the timeline of the application:
> 
> 23rd March 2015 - Residence Card + Residence Certificate application sent using form EEA(EFM) and EEA (QP)
> 25th March - Application fees deducted from my account
> 30th March - Issued with Certificate of Application with right to work.
> 7th May- Submitted original Marriage Certificate to be attached to the application along with a covering letter.
> 
> Its been very frustrating waiting so long for the card. I am suppose to travel out of UK in the month of October and thinking whether I would be able to get my Residence card before that.
> 
> Is this normal time take to process the residence card?Is there any way to expedite the processing time by the UKVI? Please help...



It seems like most of the applicants are waiting longer periods for their Residence Card these days from the forum and the Joppa. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that UKVI had updated the RC application recently.

We submitted the application on 10th of April, received CoA on 1st of May and haven't received Residence Card yet. Our visa agent said at the beginning that our application should be straight-forward because my husband has a great job and that we're both from 'low-risk countries'. He did mention that he's seeing later replies for visa applications. 

I read somewhere that you can not contact UKVI for the application status until it's been more than 6 months since application was submitted. Hang in there...hopefully you will get an answer soon!


----------



## RAFFA37

Hi just so as u know it took 6 months to get a reply for us. After which they refused due to not being able to confirm my job. They do not bother trying to find out further information, so please please please be aware that any changes of circumstances must be communicated straight away. We have now had to re-apply and will probably have to wait a further 6 months.


----------



## diyou

fififaye said:


> Hi Diyou,
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you what happened with your first application?


my first one are about to finish next year january and i have trip on january so i think i just try to apply from now as it can take 6 month


----------



## japer63

Hello,

I just sent mine and I have only 3,5 months left on the EEA FP... Does the COA allows you to stay and work in the mean time? Do I need to request a new EEA FP? If yes, When can I do it? Do I need to wait that the first one is expired?


----------



## tato85

RoR processing time


----------



## tato85

Applyed for ror
Married for 3.5 years 
Lived together for 15 months
Applications sent 15/05/15
Recived 16/05/15
Biometric taken 28/05/15
Cos dated 11/06/15
Rc still waiting
How long is the prossesing time


----------



## franparras

*EEA FP Resident Card Still pending*

Documents submitted on May 25th
Payment done Jun 2sd
Biometrics requested for the EEA Jun 19th
Biometrics requested to the EEA Family member Jun 26
Biometrics requested AGAIN to the EEA Jul 23rd
Email to EuroBiometrics July 24th
Complaint to Home Office for the situation 28 July 
Complaint to Home Office for the situation 25 August 20 Business days later of the previous one


I needed to present my Biometrics when is not required (I am from Spain) in June, at the end we received a letter explaining the situation and that my wife required present biometrics few weeks later, she did on Jul 1st. I received another letter requesting me again take the biometrics (July 23rd). 

July 24th I sent an email to EuroBiometrics explaining where we are and I am not required to present BRP but anyway I did last June 19th.

Let see what's going on, but looks like totally lost and they are not answering complaints neither.


----------



## tato85

Applyed for ror Married for 3.5 years Lived together for 15 months Applications sent 15/05/15 Recived 16/05/15 Biometric taken 28/05/15 Cos dated 11/06/15 Rc still waiting How long is the prossesing time


----------



## mariasbp

I'm Russian, My husband is French. We sent document on 1st of June, 2015, 15th of June passed Biometrics and since then nothing ....
Anyone else recieved their answers?


----------



## tato85

Hi joppa ,do you know someone who recived there RC after 6 April
Applyed for ror Married for 3.5 years Lived together for 15 months Applications sent 15/05/15 Recived 16/05/15 Biometric taken 28/05/15 Cos dated 11/06/15 Rc still waiting How long is the prossesing time


----------



## Joppa

Up to 6 months (required by EU rules) but sometimes they exceed it. It appears to be getting longer as they seem to be scrutinising every application and trying to find a reason to refuse (to keep the immigration figures down).


----------



## Need_help

Hi all 
I got my RC after 4 months.
I applied in 4th of April.
Deduct money on 6th April.
Got my COA on 15th April.

And 15august I got my passport with RC VISA.

Thanks


----------



## fawad1990

Hi congratulations. Did you applied as a married or unmarried route . 
Any interviews or home visit or further questionnaire. 
Thanks


----------



## fawad1990

Need_help said:


> Hi all
> I got my RC after 4 months.
> I applied in 4th of April.
> Deduct money on 6th April.
> Got my COA on 15th April.
> 
> And 15august I got my passport with RC VISA.
> 
> Thanks


Hi congratulations. Did you applied as a married or unmarried route . 
Any interviews or home visit or further questionnaire. 
Thanks


----------



## Need_help

Married route 

No interview 
No inquiry at work.
No home visit


----------



## fififaye

tato85 said:


> Hi joppa ,do you know someone who recived there RC after 6 April
> Applyed for ror Married for 3.5 years Lived together for 15 months Applications sent 15/05/15 Recived 16/05/15 Biometric taken 28/05/15 Cos dated 11/06/15 Rc still waiting How long is the prossesing time


Hi Guys,

Just want to post my timeline so other applicants can get an idea of the processing time in 2015. I'm an American married to an Italian.

April 16th - Application sent
April 28th - Biometrics taken
May 1st - CoA received
September 9th - Approval letter received
September 10th - Residence Card received

It took nearly 5 months to receive the RC and my EEA Family Permit actually expired already! I definitely suggest whoever is on EEA Family Permit now and need to switch to RC to do so immediately. Good luck!


----------



## Americanabroad91

*US with Irish Partner living in UK*

I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help me...

I have been in the UK since 2012 on a Tier 4 Student visa and have been living with my Irish partner for 2 years here. He was born in England and we had been preparing for applying for the unmarried spouse visa which we had an appointment for in Solihull last week. When we arrived, the person handling our application informed us that even though he was born in England and has been told he is British/Irish his entire life he is actually not considered British and we therefore have to apply for the EEA EFM instead.

We sent off our EEA EFM application the other day as unmarried partners with his stating he is a working national and we are both already living in the UK. We supplied the following documents:

- Proof of living together for 2 years (Joint housing contracts, joint bill statements, individual documents addressed to the same addresses)
- Proof of employment for both of us 
- Payslips for the last 6 months from boyfriend's job
- Payslips from last 2 months from my job
- Passports and birth certificates
- passport-sized photos of us each
- Bank statements from boyfriend's bank (he earns double what I make)
- My current visa
- Boyfriend's P60
- Proof of my previous biometrics appointment for current visa

As I am currently here on a Tier 4 visa that runs out next month, can someone please help me understand if I am able to stay in the UK with the COA while I wait for my decision even though I don't have a residence permit?

Home Office has stated I can only travel within the UK during this time so if I want to travel to Northern Ireland will airlines let me onto the planes with only my passport and COA or do I have to wait to fly until I get the residence card?

Some people seem to have the residence permits and then apply for the card but since I'm on the current visa do I need to apply for a permit while I wait for the card?

Are any countries given easier approval than others?

Are the documents we supplied enough to get approved?

Any help on this would be great


----------



## Filipa578

Hi!

I'm in a similar situation and I would like to know if you finally requested your passport back and what happen when you came back to the UK?

Thanks!



fififaye said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you please advise on my situation?
> 
> My EEA Family Permit expires on 6th of September. My husband and I are going to a wedding in Spain on the 10th of September. As I still haven't received the Residence Card, I called UKVI asking whether I will be admitted back to the UK with an expired EEA Family Permit. The agent told me there is no problem for reentry as long as we provide proof that we're married. I called back UKVI to see if we can show our marriage certificate without apostille (the extended marriage certificate with apostille is at the Home Office), another agent answered the phone and said I will not be admitted back to the UK without getting another EEA Family Permit! My visa agent who is processing my Residence Card also told us that I will be able to get back to the UK without issues. We're at our wits end as we keep finding contradicting information from different sources! Do you have any advice or know whom I should contact to get a correct answer?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## papoo112

hello...can you tell me what documents you had submitted for RC?


----------



## Filipa578

papoo112 said:


> hello...can you tell me what documents you had submitted for RC?


Hi, some of the documents submitted are:
-Passports.
-Marriage certificate.
-Photographs since the beginning of our relationship.
-Letters from friends certifying that we are in a genuine relationship.
-Documents to certify that we are living together (NHS letters, bank letters, electricity and gas bills, tenancy agreement).
-Employment contract and payslips.

I hope this information is useful.


----------



## ilikecheese

Hi all,

I'm a duel national South African & Dutch. My wife is South African and we are busy waiting for her UK residence card to come through.

This is our timeline so far:

16 July - Application sent
22 July - Letter confirming receipt (wrong spelling of name)
22 July - Requested correction of spelling of name
30 July - Letter of receipt for application now with correct name spelling
4 August - Biometrics taken
26 August - CoA received

We're growing increasingly frustrated that we can't contact anyone to find out how much longer we'll be left waiting for an answer to our application and get all our document back.

We are supposed to be heading back to SA briefly at the end of December for close friends' wedding. Sadly about to request passports back so I can go, but looks like my wife won't have her residence card in time. Unbelievably frustrated. Any advice for anyone would be much appreciated, as my wife is supposed to be a bridesmaid.

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Joppa

None, I'm afraid. You aren't alone being kept in this interminable queue for residence card. You just have to wait for the card to be issued, as the alternative of leaving UK without the card is fraught with difficulties. You can try making an inquiry through your MP.


----------



## ALBoston

Here is our current timeline, it is progressing very slowly....

Route: EEA (FM), non-EEA national from USA, EEA national from France

- Application Sent: 27/10/15
- Received by home office (tracking Royal Mail): 29/10/15
- Request for return of documents form sent: 01/11/15
- Cheques cashed: 04/11/15
- Progress enquiry form sent: 15/11/15
- Application acknowledgement received by email for EEA national: 16/11/15
- Biometrics request letter received: 17/11/15
- Biometrics done: 18/11/15
- Passports and national ID sent back by home office: 23/11/15
- Passports and national ID received from home office: 24/11/15
- Certificate of Application received: 08/12/2015


----------



## s1120403

Our times are: 
Sent application: 22 SEP 2015
Charged card: 24 SEP 2015
Letter requesting biometrics from non-EEA spouse: 2 OCT 2015
Request to return passport: 8 OCT 2015
Biometrics submitted: 4 NOV 2015
Certificate of application: 25 NOV 2015

when do the 6 months start counting ? when they charge the card (payment received) or when they issue the certificate of application ?


----------



## Joppa

When you apply, i.e. post off your application. Remember, though, that 6 months isn't set in stone and Home Office often exceeds the limit laid down by EU, which they do with impunity.


----------



## Janekoont

Hi All, 

I would also like to share the processing time for the EEA2 RC I applied. 

-Application Sent: 12/06/2015
-Biometrics request letter received: 19/06/2015
-Certificate of Application received: 22/06/2015 
-The supporting doc and ID&Passport returned from HO Received: 05/11/2015
-The Residence card Received: 05/11/2015 by separate mail 

It could be painful to wait ...But I wanted to tell you that your RC will be issued sooner or later as long as the CORRECT documents were presented. 

So read and check carefully each document the Home Office requested and if you are not clear on what they are asking for , please make a ring. ( 0300 12322534 is the EEA help line, I called this number twice and it was very helpful. Specially ,they answered the phone very quickly and no more than 1 minute waiting time)

Wish you all good luck.

Kindly regards
Jian


----------



## ilikecheese

Latest update. The long wait for a response from Home Office finally ended. Yesterday received our answer, but it's a disaster! My wife's residence card was refused.

The reason was that my contract ended and I am no longer with the employer I was when we submitted the paperwork five months ago. I didn't inform the Home Office when I left my job. The officer in charge of our case called the HR from my previous employer, who told them I don't work there anymore and the decision was made.

We now need to appeal. I'm currently looking for work and my wife is working (for now at least).

Any suggestions on how we should appeal and what grounds we should do so? Desperate times.


----------



## capetonian101

Iv sended my app in on 01/10/2015
received b H/O 02/10/2015
Payment taken 06/10/2015
Bio letter received 29/10/2015-done the same day
COA with right to work received 10/11/2015
Married to EU(Hungarian) for almost 2 years.We arrived april 2015 from SA me with a Family permit.
Now the long wait.
ilikecheese as far as i know your spouse(EU citizen) must be employed/student or self employed.
all the best


----------



## Johntan

Hi guys,
I've sent my application on the 10/11/15 and it is progressing very slowly.
I got my biometrics letter only two weeks ago.
Now I'm waiting for my COA.
I have two questions which I hope anyone can help to answer:
1) Do you guys receive any email confirmations at all from the home office? I've written my email in my application forms very clearly and it's stated that they will send updates to my email but until now I've received no emails from them at all, only the biometrics request letter by post.
2) When should I send a request to have my passport returned? I have to go back to Singapore for a month at the start of February and then come back again at the start of March (plane tickets already bought).
3) Does the COA allow me to enter the UK when I come back from Singapore in March?

Any advice is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ALBoston

Hi Johntan,

1) Do you guys receive any email confirmations at all from the home office? I've written my email in my application forms very clearly and it's stated that they will send updates to my email but until now I've received no emails from them at all, only the biometrics request letter by post.
My husband applied for the EEA residence card and I applied for a registration certificate in the same envelope. My husband only received paper documents: biometrics letter, certificate of application... I nonetheless received an acknowledgement email.

2) When should I send a request to have my passport returned? I have to go back to Singapore for a month at the start of February and then come back again at the start of March (plane tickets already bought).
We actually requested the passports back as soon as the Home Office acknowledged receipt of our applications. As you already received your Biometrics letter, you can already request the passport back.

3) Does the COA allow me to enter the UK when I come back from Singapore in March?
You should request an EEA Family Permit outside of the UK (if you don't already have one) to make sure you are able to re-enter the UK smoothly

Hope this helps!

AL


----------



## Johntan

Hi AL,

Thank you so much for your response.

1) "My husband applied for the EEA residence card and I applied for a registration certificate in the same envelope. My husband only received paper documents: biometrics letter, certificate of application... I nonetheless received an acknowledgement email."
So I shall assume they only send an acknowledgement email for registration cert but NOT for EEA RC, which doesn't make sense to me.

2) "We actually requested the passports back as soon as the Home Office acknowledged receipt of our applications. As you already received your Biometrics letter, you can already request the passport back."
Ah, okay. Thank you. I shall make the request now. Do you just send Home office an email with the reference number found on your husband's biometrics letter? I've only got that letter so far from them.

3) "You should request an EEA Family Permit outside of the UK (if you don't already have one) to make sure you are able to re-enter the UK smoothly"
I've already got an EEA Family Permit (got it from Warsaw as my spouse is Polish) but it expires in the first week of January. Does that mean I have to apply for another in Singapore? :/

Thank you once again!


----------



## ALBoston

Hi Johntan, 

To request your documents back simply use the return of documents form: https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml

And yes, it's advised for you to ask for a new EEA family permit from Singapore. Some people managed to enter the UK back without it but it's not guaranteed and apparently the experience at the border to prove your right to enter the UK will not be smooth at all if you don't have it...


----------



## ilikecheese

Hello all,

We've had an awful turn of events on our residence card application. I'm South African with a Dutch passport and my wife is South African. Her residence card application was refused a few days ago, as I'm no longer working in the job I was in at the time of our application and we didn't inform the Home Office of this. Don't make the same mistake we did.

Now we have just over a week to decide if we should appeal. It's been suggested that appeals take a very long time and we should rather look to reapply instead.

Questions:

1. How long do I need to have been employed at the time of application to prove that I'm exercising my treaty rights to work in the UK as an EU citizen?

2. Is it a problem is the application comes a few months after my wife's EEA Family Permit has expired?

3. If we tell the Home Office in the next few days that we wish to not appeal the first decision, how long can my wife stay in the country and how fast do we need to make the second application. Is this even possible?

4. Is it best to appeal (even thinking we will lose) to buy time and get me settled in a permanent job before making a fresh application, thus improving our chances of a favourable decision?

Please help. We are getting desperate and quite scared.


----------



## Johntan

Thanks AL! Yes, I've heard many unpleasant stories at the border and it is always better to be safe than sorry!

Now, after reading ilikecheese post, the next thing I'm worried about is how stringent the Home Office would be. This is because I applied under "Sponsor is an EEA national jobseeker(looking for work)". She was previously a student(in the same school as I was) and she has worked in a few part-time jobs which I have provided evidence for in my application. I have provided some supporting documents on some of her current efforts at finding a part-time job (because she just came back from abroad) but I'm not sure if this will be accepted by the home office as a "genuine chance of finding it": not sure how they interpret "genuine". She is working part-time at a new job now, which was not stated in my application form (as at that time she will still looking for a job). 

So my question is: should I update the home office regarding her new part-time job? But if that is the case, wouldn't that mean that I should be applying under a different section in the application form "Sponsor is an EEA National worker (currently working)"? Or should I just keep my fingers crossed and hope they accept her "genuine efforts to find a job?"

@ilikecheese you have my deepest sympathies. I don't think I can offer much advice as I guess I'm in a precarious situation as well. Hope everything turns out well for you and your wife.


----------



## ilikecheese

Hi Johntan,

My advice from what we've experienced is to keep the Home Office updated. Maybe give it another month to see if she get an offer for permanent work. But as soon as the situation changes keep them in the loop. If she has work then let them know. It should strengthen your case.

I suspect, however, that you'll have to accept that you won't be able to travel to Singapore or anywhere else until you have your residence card.

On my case. with my previous post. Please help anyone with a bit of information on the subject. We really are getting desperate?


----------



## Janekoont

Hi 

Ilikecheese, 

1. You don't really need to be employed .

When I applied EEA RC , my partner is not working at all . So I carried on with the self -sufficient category for my EEA partner. And I got my RC last month. Don't worry too much...

2. It's better you apply before your visa it expired. As I remember it clearly when I applied my card the HO would ask you if your visa situation from the application form. I just applied 10 days before the expiration day.


3. In your refusal letter, HO must stated when the applicant needs to leave England, right? You don't need t tell them that u are not going to appeal. As long as you prepare all the new or updated documents ,you can apply again. You have to read carefully about the reasons why HO refused your application and make it right in your next application.

4. I think it's better to re apply it again . According to my experience , I applied 3times , and finally I received my RC this Nov.


----------



## Janekoont

John , I also agreed with Ilikecheese that u have to keep HO updated the new status, not wait till they find out.

Sorry I wast able to reply all your questions as my partner didn't change his situation at the time when I was applying my RC. But u can ring them to ask if you need to re apply under the new section. Do you know the helpline?


----------



## ilikecheese

Thanks Janekoot,

What do you need to be able to prove and qualify as self-sufficient?

My wife is working at the moment, but I'm between contracts, which is the problem.


----------



## Janekoont

Hi Ilikecheese,,,,,,,,,Atthe time I was applying RC, I presented the below Original documents to show that my partner is self sufficient . Though HO asked a lot ,we only provided what we could collect.

1. My EEA partner 's recent three debit card statements.(There are more that 15 pages and we did the translation one by one as we don't have bank account in UK)

2. The comprehensive medical insurance for me and my partner.( The issuer must be UK company . My first application was refused as we took the insurance from China)

3. My partner 's debit card balance and asset sheets.

HO always updates the application form, please check maybe there is more requested.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Johntan

Hi JaneKoont,

No, I do not know who to call to make that enquiry. Can you provide me with the helpline?

Many thanks!
John


----------



## Janekoont

Hi John,

Tel no 0300 12322534 is the EEA help line, I called this number twice and it was very helpful. Specially ,they answered the phone very quickly and no more than 1 minute waiting time.


----------



## s1120403

Hi Johntan,

Regarding your third question "Does the COA allow me to enter the UK when I come back from Singapore in March": Today I called to ask whether my husband whose EEA family permit expires in the end of December should apply for an EEA-family permit when he comes back to the UK. I was advised NOT to apply for an EEA-family permit while his residence card application is pending, because both such applications cannot coexist. They advised to return to the UK using his passport with the expired EEA-family permit and the certificate of application. Hope this helps.


----------



## Johntan

Dear s1120403,

Thank you for your valuable input on this. May I ask whom did you call to make your enquiry? As this is quite an important matter to me, I wish to affirm the facts before I make any decision. Thanks!


----------



## s1120403

Hi Johntan,

it's the "Enquiries from European citizens" line of UKVI, the phone number is: 0300 123 2253. (I wanted to add the link to their website, but I could not submit this post if it contained a link). Hope this helps.


----------



## Johntan

Hi s1120403,

Thank you for that. I will give them a call tomorrow and update you accordingly


----------



## Johntan

Dear s1120403,

After calling the EEA helpline who transferred me to the UK visa/immigration centre who transferred me to the Heathrow Airport who then transferred me back to the UK visa/immigration who then ONCE AGAIN transferred me back to the EEA helpline, who after I exclaimed incredulously about this whole absurd re-directing, FINALLY gave me a confirmation that I have to reapply for the Family Permit as the Certificate of Application only proves that you can work in the country but does NOT specifically prove that you are allowed entry. Although one guy whom I called in the beginning from the EEA helpline did mention that "it might be possible" to enter the UK with the COA, but he sounded so unsure I wouldn't take his words seriously.

Apparently, these guys are not very sure themselves so I would rather be safe than sorry, so I guess I would probably re-apply for the FM.

Perhaps you can try calling them again to double check and receive a definite confirmation?

Hope this helps.

Best regards,
John


----------



## brianna

Just because I'm nosy and curious (and a little bit bored) what is an EEA 2?


----------



## Joppa

It's now called EEA(FM), application form for those who are here under EU rules (family member of non-UK EEA citizen normally) for residence card valid 5 years. The same form is also used by EEA citizen for registration certificate.


----------



## s1120403

Dear John,

What really concerns me is that the person I spoke with said you cannot have both an application for the residence card and one for a EEA-family permit active at the same time and that the second will cancel the first. 

It is very possible that they don't have a clear rule in place regarding people who leave the UK while the residence card has not arrived yet and their family permit is expired. It sounds like it's up to the UK border officers on Heathrow or some other entry point to let the person in or not. 

In our case we'll wait for the residence card, because it's due to arrive before or close around the time when my husband planned to return to the UK anyway. In other words, I would rather not apply for a new EEA-family permit for him and risk his residence application to get cancelled. 

Nevertheless, I will call again today and pester them with some more questions.

Best,


----------



## Johntan

Dear s1120403,

Now, that is really worrying. What you have just said is completely opposite to the last person I spoke to from the EEA helpline. I asked if there will be any conflict or clashes between the two applications and he said absolutely NOT, as they are under different jurisdictions. He said when I applied for the EEA FM, I just have to state that I have applied for the UKRC, only if the application form asks for it.

Could you please check again on your side and let me know? It will be much appreciated.

I am going to give them a call again on Monday. Sigh.

Best,
John


----------



## s1120403

Hi John,

I will call them; today I couldn't find the time. I hope they are open tomorrow. 

It still seems to me they have no guidelines in place for such cases. Either on purpose or just not important to them...?

Best,


----------



## Johntan

s1120403 said:


> or just not important to them...?


Absolutely this.

Anw, let me know any updates. I will give them a call again on Monday.

Cheers,
John


----------



## s1120403

Hi John,

I couldn't call them on Friday. I will call them on Monday for sure and update you. 


Best,


----------



## s1120403

If we have additional documents to send them, to which address do we send them ? For example, the residence card application is sent to an address in Durham. But the letter requesting the biometrics of the non-EEA spouse came from an address in Liverpool, Department 153, PO Box 306. The returned passport came also from this Liverpool address, PO Box 306, Department 153. The certificate of application came also from same Liverpool PO Box 306. I sent additional documents (eg. letter from Jobcenter plus showing the NIN assigned to the the non-EEA spouse) to this Liverpool address, not to the Durham one... I am wondering whether I was right in sending it to Liverpool ?


----------



## Johntan

s1120403 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I couldn't call them on Friday. I will call them on Monday for sure and update you.
> 
> 
> Best,


Cheers mate.


----------



## Johntan

s1120403 said:


> If we have additional documents to send them, to which address do we send them ? For example, the residence card application is sent to an address in Durham. But the letter requesting the biometrics of the non-EEA spouse came from an address in Liverpool, Department 153, PO Box 306. The returned passport came also from this Liverpool address, PO Box 306, Department 153. The certificate of application came also from same Liverpool PO Box 306. I sent additional documents (eg. letter from Jobcenter plus showing the NIN assigned to the the non-EEA spouse) to this Liverpool address, not to the Durham one... I am wondering whether I was right in sending it to Liverpool ?


That's a very good question. Let me know if you have any updates on this as well. It appears that both of us are bogged down by questions that seem to have no direct answers to them!


----------



## s1120403

Dear Johntan,

Here's what I did: I called 0300 123 2253 then I chose option 2 and then option 3. A lady called Claire answered the call. I asked in brief if my husband is non-EEA and he travelled back to his country while he has an active application for a residence card but we haven't received it yet and his EEA-family permit expired, what is the best option to travel back to the UK ? She asked me whether we received the certificate of application. I said yes. She said then he travels back and enters UK with it. Then I said to her I actually called 0300 123 2253 twice and spoke with two different people and one said to me exactly what she said and another said that my husband has to apply for a EEA-family permit and that the person who initially said to me that he can return just with the certificate of application also said that we must NOT apply for a EEA-family permit because it would cancel the application for the residence card as two such applications cannot be active at the same time. She confirmed that this is exactly correct. !!!

With regard to where do we send the documents, she said that I did well in sending them to Liverpool. 

Best


----------



## Johntan

Dear s1120403,

Sorry for the late response. Today I finally had the time to give them a call again. I followed exactly what you did: called 0300 123 2253 then I chose option 2 and then option 3. A lady called Susan answered my call. She said the same thing as your person did: do not apply for EEA-family permit but enter the UK with the COA and marriage certificate. However, she did warn that it is still up to the airport border control to decide whether they will let you in. That still perturbs me a great deal so I managed to send an email to the UK immigration centre through the channel "Contact UK Visas and Immigration from outside the UK" because I wanted to get a confirmation on paper and this is what they replied me:

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, if you leave the UK and wish to enter without
entry clearance, you will need to apply for another visa to allow back into
the UK.

We cannot provide advice regarding which visa type to apply for but you can
use the online questionnaire to help you make your decision. It only takes
a few minutes and is available on the Gov.UK website"

Now, I am thinking that the UK visa guys do not know their stuff and the EEA guys do. But the problem is that the guys deciding if we can enter the UK or not belong to the former group. I am in a dilemma right now, because I do not know who to listen to.


----------



## Joppa

Safest thing to do: wait till you get your residence card.
Next best: get EEA family permit abroad before returning.
Risky: travel back just with your CoA.
Very risky: ask for EEA dependant ink stamp at UK border.


----------



## s1120403

It still seems to me that the Home Office doesn't have a clear guideline about such cases. It may work either way: by reapplying for an EEA-family permit or by entering with the certificate of application. But neither of these is guaranteed. 

I agree with Joppa that it is better to wait for the residence card... 

Let's look at the bright side of this: when the residence card arrives, we'll be happy and forget all this stress.

Best,


----------



## william80

Hello,

started reading this thread for the processing time, but eventually the side topic emerged (travelling back to UK with EEA2 pending) interest me as well.

My Japanese wife is currently living with me. 
We submitted the EEA FM on 2-Jan. Received on 4-Jan and I can see payment has been made on 5-Jan, which is quite good seeing other timing on this thread.

Problem is that on the 9-Apr we will travel to Japan for 2x weeks and I'm bit scared to face border in Heathrow if the application is still pending.

Seems that going to border and asking directly for the Code 1A stamp, will put you in an hostile situation now days. That is what happened back in October, when we got back from wedding and honeymoon. Arrived to LHR T5 and we presented our self with multilingual wedding certificate (we got married in Italy), my latest 3x payslips (printed from online portal, as my company doesn't issue paper copy anymore) and P60 (printed as well from portal). Plus my bank statement for the last 3 months (printed from online banking as I signed up for the go-green thing - mistake!!).

Result: at 21:30 we have been asked to sit and wait in an island of chairs near passport control. Initially I've been told that the wedding certificate is not valid because it's not in english (!!!) - Told them it's translated in more than 10 languages and to check on the back. Then they told me that payslips and statements are a copy thus not valid and also my wedding certificate is a copy (it was an original and signed). At that stage the officer told me that my wife has to stay and being detained for further questioning, but I can leave. At that moment I lost it and my tone of voice became bit rough, but still polite (eventually this didn't help, I suggest anyone of you to be always super nice). I refused to leave. So they kept us there waiting until last flight. Then at 00:30, once no more passengers were crossing the border, they came to pick us up. The new guy was very nice but he was highlighting the same things. He acknowledged that the wedding certificate was valid. They made us opening all lugagges where we were having letters and gifts from our wedding (this helped). Then I've been asked to wait outside the border and that they were holding my wife for questioning advising it might take 2 to 3 hours. After 3 hours they called me, telling me that they were close to send my wife back to Japan and that I didn't behave nicely with the first officer. And they weren't happy about my lack of preparation with documents. So all went well, after 6 hours, but really i don't want to go through this anymore.


----------



## s1120403

Hi,

Is it an EEA-family permit that you have applied on the 2nd of January ? or a residence card ? just checking, because in my experience it's quite easy and painless to obtain the EEA-family permit. Also the processing times can be found on the UKVI website detailed according to where you apply from etc. I our case the maximum was 14 days and they issued it in 13 days. 

The residence card application has a maximum of 6 months for them to send out the card.

Hope this helps.

PS. You were very brave to come to the UK without a visa. Excellent that it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Rocketlenz

Hello! 
So here's my story... Im from Argentina, my wife is an italian citizen and we came to London August 5th on a EEA FM. We applied for an EEA FM/EEA QP respectively in November but I still haven't received my COA and I'm concerned since my EEA FP "expires" February 1st and I don't know if my employer has the knowledge that I can continue to work even after my EEA FP expires.

I read they are supposed to issue COA within 2 months. Can I contact UKVI to get the COA since it's overdue? 

Here's my timeline:

Nov 23. Parcel sent
Nov 24. Received
Nov 25. Charged 
Dec 3. "Your application is being considered" email (only I -the non EEA- got an email, my wife -EEA- did not)
Dec 7. Biometrics Letter received (Dated Dec 2)
Dec 8. Biometrics Submitted

How can you know they have received your biometrics??


Thanks!!


----------



## s1120403

Hi Rocketlenz,

About your employer knowing that you can work after the EEA-family permit expires: have you applied for a National Insurance Number ? That is usually the most important thing an employer looks for. Also, you can simply get a print-out of the webpage on the UKVI website where it says that you can remain in the UK after the EEA-family permit expires if you are an eligible family member (i.e. spouse). 

The certificate of application shouldn't however be late in arriving. Ours arrived three weeks after the biometrics were submitted.

Regarding the biometrics: when it was our turn to submit them, I asked the Post Office clerk who processed them when will UKVI receive them and she said immediately, as they are downloaded into their system as they are done. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Joppa

wwilliam80 was applying for his wife's residence card. 

While it's often quick and straightforward to get EEA family permit, applying for residence card can be a pain, and Home Office knows that there is little harm in issuing family permit, valid only 6 months and no clear indication about the right to work, compared to the 5-year residence card. For a government desperate to cut ballooning net migration figure, there is good reason in scrutinising every residence card application and stretching the processing time to 6 months, and often longer.


----------



## Rocketlenz

Joppa said:


> wwilliam80 was applying for his wife's residence card.
> 
> While it's often quick and straightforward to get EEA family permit, applying for residence card can be a pain, and Home Office knows that there is little harm in issuing family permit, valid only 6 months and no clear indication about the right to work, compared to the 5-year residence card. For a government desperate to cut ballooning net migration figure, there is good reason in scrutinising every residence card application and stretching the processing time to 6 months, and often longer.


Joppa, in your opinion, since I gave my biometrics on Dec 8 do you think Im still within the normal waiting period for the COA or should I reach out to UKVI?

Cheers!


----------



## Johntan

I finally have a confirmation regarding if we should apply for the FM or not. This came in the form of a letter from Home Office so I guess we should take their words for it. The letter came with my passport after I requested for the return of documents and in the letter it states very specifically to apply for a Family Permit before re-entering the UK. It doesn't state or imply anything about how this will nullify my existing UKRC application so I shall assume it will be unaffected.
So, s1120403, I guess that puts an end to our query, which unfortunately also means that the EEA guys are incorrect.


----------



## Johntan

Rocketlenz said:


> Joppa, in your opinion, since I gave my biometrics on Dec 8 do you think Im still within the normal waiting period for the COA or should I reach out to UKVI?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Rocketlenz, I would suggest you wait a little longer. They are known to take their own sweet time, especially more so during the X'mas and NY season when everything shuts down. I would say give them a week or two more max. Mine came late as well, and I gave my biometrics 2 weeks before you


----------



## s1120403

Hi Johntan,

Yes, my husband received a similar letter when we requested his passport to be returned. At that time his EEA-family permit was still valid for another good few months. So therefore it struck me that the letter said to apply for an EEA-family permit before re-entering the UK ! I just took at face value to mean "don't travel to UK if you don't have a visa". Then after that my husband travelled and returned to the UK while his EEA-family permit was still valid. I think that letter which came with his passport simply contains a general wording that is sent out to everyone who requests their passport back, regardless of whether at the time when they requested it back they chose the option to continue with the residence card application or to withdraw it. It's just the generic message from UKVI that you need a visa to enter the UK, but it doesn't address the specific issue of travelling while the RC application is being considered. Remember that the letter requesting the biometrics or the COA (not sure at the top of my head which one of them) clearly asks to refrain from making travel plans while the residence card application is still under consideration. So... in my opinion we are back to square one: they don't have specific guidelines in place for this situation. 

I am sorry if this sounded disappointing. 

However, there is another issue that I thought about: how will you board the plain back to the UK without a valid UK visa ? Can you expect some airport clerk from another country to understand the intricacies of an RC application in the UK... ? 

Best,


----------



## Johntan

Dear s1120403,

In my opinion, despite all our speculations, one thing is clear though. We need a valid visa in order to come back to the UK, regardless of the fact that our RC application is in the process of consideration. I seriously doubt that the COA+marriage certificate will get us through immigration, and even if they do, we are bound to be put under lots of duress and scrutiny by the immigration officers - something I'm sure will not be pleasant. Personally, I would rather risk having my RC application conflicted than being stuck at the UK border with the risk of being sent back. Should my RC application be cancelled because of my EEA, at least I have this letter from HO, which states that I have to re-apply for EEA FM, to contest their action.

Regarding your question on how I will be able board the plane back to the UK, I have no problem going to the UK as my passport allows me to travel to the UK but only as a visitor. It is only at the border when they don't see my return ticket I have to prove that I am legally able to stay in the UK.


----------



## s1120403

Hi Johntan,

Once you are back in the UK, could you update us on what happened with the residence card application ? Thanks in advance

Best


----------



## Mrbentley

Submitted 26 October
Received 27 October HO
Application Returned 16th November (due to inability to deduct application fee )
Resubmitted 17 November
Received 18 November by HO 
Resubmitted fee page 18 (November due to error i made which i noticed)
Fee page received 19 Nov and deducted.
Biometrics letter received 3 Dec( dated30 Nov)
Biometrics submitted 3 Dec. 
COA received 22 December dated 20 dec)


----------



## Johntan

s1120403 said:


> Hi Johntan,
> 
> Once you are back in the UK, could you update us on what happened with the residence card application ? Thanks in advance
> 
> Best


Yup, sure thing.


----------



## Rocketlenz

Hi!

I gave my biometrics Dec 8th. Still no COA. Now my employers are saying my FP expires Feb 1st and that they cannot employ me past that date. It's been over the estimated 21 days. Anyone has any email I can write requesting COA? Please?

Thanks


----------



## Mrbentley

Email: [email protected]


----------



## eizenhower

hello i just applied uk residence card i am from pakistan and my spouse from spain i live in spain and i have 5 year residence card family member of european citizen (article 10 ) by eu law issued by spanish authorties i enterd in uk with visit visa i applied visa from spain and they give me in 10 days 6 mounth visit visa i am in london now and my spouse is working i applied residence card and my spouse registration certificate my biomatric done 18/12/2015 i dont known how many days i have to wait more to get my card ?


----------



## Dastaan

Hi,

We applied for the residence card for me (the non-EEA national) in September 2015. My wife who is the EEA national has a full-time employment for a fixed term of two years, ending this November. Does she still qualify as exercising treaty rights even though her employment is on a fixed term ? In other words is this fixed term employment "good" enough or does it have to be full-time permanent ? Otherwise, we sent her registration certificate with the rest of the documents (her registration certificate dates back to 2014 and she has been in the UK since 2011). Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## william80

Hi,

just out of curiosity, is this time normal for january?

App sent/received: 02-Jan/04-Jan
Payment taken: 05-Jan

Since then, nothing, not even an email.

Thanks


----------



## Johntan

@william80 yes, perfectly normal. Don't expect enthusiasm from them. Prepare for a long wait!


----------



## Mrbentley

Hello william ... its normal . Just follow the timelines and you will understand.


----------



## william80

Thanks, I did follow and I was expecting at least the biometric letter.


----------



## Rocketlenz

William80 I simpatise with you. It's really hard to be calm when there's no news. You don't know if everything is normal or something got lost or what. Like in my case I gave my biometrics a couple of days after MrBentley and he received his COA a month ago and I'm still waiting. So frustrating.


----------



## Mrbentley

To be honest, this application process is totally annoying, but as it is patience is all you need to have, when i made the first application i realised the fee wasn't deducted so i made sure i called and emailed everyone i could, they returned my documents with reasons why it wasn't deducted, i have seen cases that took 3months just to let them know they couldn't deduct the fee, if you dont get what you want i advice you make calls and send emails surely it will help, don't keep quiet ask for your COA and it will come. Its better to try. "Just saying" thats why is good you follow the timelines.
Regards.


----------



## Rocketlenz

MrBentley it's true, I've been keeping an eye on everyone's timelines and that's why I started emailing and calling in regards to my COA. 
Still no useful responses but I keep trying. 
I even started a query in the website WhatDoTheyKnow. 
Still waiting, patiently but also being persistent in my quest for answers given they have a timeline they should follow


----------



## RKID

Is it mandatory for the Non-EU national to travel to the UK with the EU National even with the Residence Card? I have applied for the Residence card and still awaiting. I have received the COA. My wife is an EU national. Due to my work I would have to travel to the US time to time and sometimes I would be away for few months due to my work. In case if my wife goes to her home country when I am away with our kids (EU nationals) and when I want to come back to the UK do I need to have them with me or do they have to be in the UK before I come back to the UK for them to let me in? If my family is not in the UK and if I have to come back to the UK will they stop me from entering?

Just curious to know

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

As she has her main home in UK and is only away temporarily, you should be allowed back in. Carry some documents in support such as household bill, tenancy agreement, payslip etc.


----------



## Rocketlenz

Today Jan 23rd I got my COA with right to work. Issued Jan 22nd. 
Can't help but think that the fact that I emailed them at the beginning of this week telling them about how it was long overdue has a LOT to do with this. 
It might not. But who knows.
Just happy that I can show it to my employer and be calm until they make a decision on my application. 

Cheers


----------



## tombigbee88

That timing is similar to mine. I didn't hear anything until last week (21 Jan) when I got a letter requesting Biometric information. From the date of application (02 Jan) to when they took the money out (05 Jan) no correspondence was made.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shaan_gb

I applied second week of December and done with biometric and got COA after requesting all documents back! My question is will they refuse my application or will be there any bad impact because of taking all documents back? Joppa, can you help me please


----------



## alex.torredo71

Hi, I have a question related to additional papers. 

We have applied for eea2 in October 2015. I am thinking to send (additional) 2 latest payslips of EU partner along with the bank statements showing salary coming in. I called HO and their representative said that I should send it to Durham. However, next day I’ve called them again just to make sure that the address I should post it to is Durham and guess what, I’ve got completely different answer – they said that Liverpool is the address. 

Obviously HO representatives are clueless… 

So the question: Where should I send these papers? 

Thanx


----------



## william80

Biometric letter received 

Update:
App sent/received: 02-Jan/04-Jan
Payment taken: 05-Jan
Biometric received/sent: 22-Jan


----------



## s1120403

alex.torredo71 said:


> Hi, I have a question related to additional papers.
> 
> We have applied for eea2 in October 2015. I am thinking to send (additional) 2 latest payslips of EU partner along with the bank statements showing salary coming in. I called HO and their representative said that I should send it to Durham. However, next day I’ve called them again just to make sure that the address I should post it to is Durham and guess what, I’ve got completely different answer – they said that Liverpool is the address.
> 
> Obviously HO representatives are clueless…
> 
> So the question: Where should I send these papers?
> 
> Thanx


I sent a set of such updates to the Liverpool address in December. The people answering the Home Office European line also gave me conflicting information, either it must be Durham or Liverpool is OK. Eventually I said to the last one I spoke with that since they gave me conflicting information, she should double check her answer. So she put me on hold, then came back and said that everything sent to Durham gets sent to Liverpool anyway. And sending directly to Liverpool is also OK. Now I sent to Durham my payslips stamped by the employer etc. Recently I read through the posts on the thread that has been closed and came across posts by quite a few people who sent documents to Liverpool and at least one of them reported to have received the RC. So I take it that either address you send the documents to is OK; it definitely doesn't hurt to send it to Durham, because that's where we initially send the applications anyway. As long as you write the reference number on the cover letter (I sent a cover letter each time explaining why I am sending them updated documents etc), the name of the main applicant, date of birth and country of origin (as these are the details they included in their letters as well), it should be fine, it will be directed to the right department.


----------



## lizhibbert4

*COA no work*

Hi all,

My timeline for EEA EFM (unmarried) is as follows 
Application sent 12th Jan
Received 13th Jan
Payment deducted 15th Jan
Biometric letter received 31st Jan (dated 27th)
Biometric enrolment 1st Feb

With my biometric letter I received a COA saying I cannot work as I have provided insufficient evidence of my partner's (sponsor) exercising treaty rights. With the application I provided:
- my partner's Irish passport
- the last two months of pay slips
- section 10 completed by his company
- the offer of employment and contract of employment (both Nov 2014).

After calling the eea line they said they were unable to advise (less than 6 months) but perhaps had something to do with not including medical insurance details. I couldn't find anything on the original documents indicating that medical insurance documents are evidence of exercising treaty rights.

Nonetheless I have written a letter and enclosed 
-4 most recent payslips
- medical insurance details
- Enrol to vote letter

Reading this thread it seems strange that my COA came with my biometrics? 

Has anyone heard of the COA work restrictions changing with submission of more evidence?

If the EEAEFM does take 6 months then there is a two month gap between my current visa expiring and potentially receiving the RC as my visa runs out on April 30. 

I hope this makes sense.

Liz


----------



## niczar

*EEA FP and FM*

Hello,

First off, congratulations and thank you all for being such a helpful community!

I am a USA citizen currently living in the USA.

My wife is a German citizen who has just recently moved to UK. We have been married for around 11 years.
She is currently looking for a job and of course apartment/flat (currently she has vacation rental)
She is going to Croydon Premium Service Center towards the end of February to get her EEA QP as a jobseeker (unless she has found a job between now and her appointment, in which case of course she will apply for EEA QP appropriately).

I will apply for my EEA FP from the USA AFTER she finds a permanent apartment/flat and receives her QP document.

Things on my mind:
1.) Once I arrive in the UK on my EEA FP, I guess I should hold off applying for EEA FM till I get my NINo?
2.) Can I use the same EEA QP that will be issued in February if I apply for EEA FM in say April or May? 
a.)If she has received her EEA QP as jobseeker does that impact my EEA FM applications chances of approval in any way (since she does not have a job)?
b.) If she got her EEA QP as jobseeker but found a job after later on, can I still use the same EEA QP or do we need to get a new one?
3.) Return of documents - Do I request return of just my passport or ALL original documents?
4.) Finally, since I would have received back my passport, I could only assume using common sense approach that this RC will be a card in itself and not a sticker/endorsement in the passport?

Again, many thanks for the guidance and I hope to share my experience with you all.


----------



## s1120403

niczar said:


> Hello,
> 
> First off, congratulations and thank you all for being such a helpful community!
> 
> I am a USA citizen currently living in the USA.
> 
> My wife is a German citizen who has just recently moved to UK. We have been married for around 11 years.
> She is currently looking for a job and of course apartment/flat (currently she has vacation rental)
> She is going to Croydon Premium Service Center towards the end of February to get her EEA QP as a jobseeker (unless she has found a job between now and her appointment, in which case of course she will apply for EEA QP appropriately).
> 
> I will apply for my EEA FP from the USA AFTER she finds a permanent apartment/flat and receives her QP document.
> 
> Things on my mind:
> 1.) Once I arrive in the UK on my EEA FP, I guess I should hold off applying for EEA FM till I get my NINo?
> 2.) Can I use the same EEA QP that will be issued in February if I apply for EEA FM in say April or May?
> a.)If she has received her EEA QP as jobseeker does that impact my EEA FM applications chances of approval in any way (since she does not have a job)?
> b.) If she got her EEA QP as jobseeker but found a job after later on, can I still use the same EEA QP or do we need to get a new one?
> 3.) Return of documents - Do I request return of just my passport or ALL original documents?
> 4.) Finally, since I would have received back my passport, I could only assume using common sense approach that this RC will be a card in itself and not a sticker/endorsement in the passport?
> 
> Again, many thanks for the guidance and I hope to share my experience with you all.


Hi,

1.) you don't have to hold off applying for the residence card; you can apply now and send them the NINo later. If you decide to hold off, it will only delay you by about a month or so. The NINo seems to be a straight forward process. It is seems however not to be relevant what the non-EEA is doing, whether they have the NINo, work or whatever, but it is relevant what the EEA spouse is doing, so you have to make sure that you send HO the documents that demonstrate how the EEA-spouse qualifies as "qualified person". 
2.) a-b. The registration certificate does not mention what your status is when you apply. I got mine when I was still a student and it doesn't mention anything about me being a student. You don't have to apply for another one when your status changes. 
3) you don't have to request the return of anything. If you want the passport back, ask for the passport; the online form will ask you if you want to cancel the application or proceed, so choose the proceed. If you want the rest of the documents back... this might cause a problem considering that HO needs to go through them in order to make a decision and issue the residence card.
4) nowadays the residence card looks like a European ID or like a driver's license; it is a document in itself. There is no longer any visa or sticker applied on the passport (though this seems to have been the case last year). 

Hope this helps


----------



## SharpE

I am on a similar timeline as you. EEA FM+QP (married 20+years) French/USA

18/1/2016 EEA(FM)+(QP) applications posted. Next day delivery.
19/1/2016 Applications signed for and received. 
21/1/2016 Application fee 2X£65 deducted from my bank account. 
3/2/2016 Biometric received and submitted

Nothing about COA in the biometric letter I received. My guess is that perhaps they treat unmarried in a different manner.???

For my EEA sponsor I only included a recent bank statement showing funds from job. And the company filled out and stamped section 10. I didn't included the contract or medical etc; however, I did include a private medical letter as one of the 6 documents to show our proof of address, but the letter didn't really show any details of our coverage.

--
SharpE



lizhibbert4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My timeline for EEA EFM (unmarried) is as follows
> Application sent 12th Jan
> Received 13th Jan
> Payment deducted 15th Jan
> Biometric letter received 31st Jan (dated 27th)
> Biometric enrolment 1st Feb
> 
> With my biometric letter I received a COA saying I cannot work as I have provided insufficient evidence of my partner's (sponsor) exercising treaty rights. With the application I provided:
> - my partner's Irish passport
> - the last two months of pay slips
> - section 10 completed by his company
> - the offer of employment and contract of employment (both Nov 2014).


----------



## eizenhower

hello guys i got my COA on feb 4th dated 01st feb now i think i have to wait long for this res card the uk process is **** they dont have any web service or any service to show progress off your application is really annoying and i hope this is my first and last time i applied i am already spanish rescidence i am holding article 10 rescidence card by EU law issued by spanish authorties. one good thing i ahve work permission in uk its ok because its long process and without job stay at house not possible


----------



## ballack

fififaye said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EEA 2 via my Italian husband about three months ago (I'm American) and still awaiting the result. From my research, most cases take around 2-4 months and some up to 6 months. So I'm wondering if anyone else applied in 2015 and can share their timeline/processing time?
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> April 9th 2015 - EEA 2 Application sent
> April 15th - My credit card was charged by HO for the EEA 2 application
> April 28th - Biometrics taken
> May 1st - Certificate of Application received
> 
> Thanks!



Hi everyone, I applied 3/8/15 and application was received on the 6/8/15, got my COA on the 10th of September which was quite far, and just yesterday 5/2/16 I was sent an email inviting me for interview on the 26/02/16, which is again outside the period of 6-months.


----------



## FlyingAlex

Also, to stick to the purpose of this thread, here is the timescale for my wife's application:

(Canadian applicant, German sponsor)

Application sent: 05 January 2016
Received by Home Office: 06 January 2016
Fee charged to card: 07 January 2016
Biometrics request letter dated: 22 January 2016
Letter received / biometrics submitted: 25 January 2016
Certificate of Application (with right to work) dated: 04 February 2016
CoA received: 06 February 2016
Residence card: pending
Passport back: pending


----------



## william80

Update:
App sent/received: 02-Jan/04-Jan
Payment taken: 05-Jan
Biometric received/sent: 22-Jan
CoA with right to work: 6-Feb (dated 4-Feb)


----------



## s1120403

ballack said:


> Hi everyone, I applied 3/8/15 and application was received on the 6/8/15, got my COA on the 10th of September which was quite far, and just yesterday 5/2/16 I was sent an email inviting me for interview on the 26/02/16, which is again outside the period of 6-months.


Hi ballack,

Could you share some details so that we could understand the pattern of these applications ? Did you apply via the married or unmarried route ? what type of visa did you have at the time when you applied ?


----------



## ballack

Hi everyone, I was originally on tier 4 visa till 30/09/15, I applied via the marriage route after 72 days waiting period of inverstigation as a result of the new referel scheme, got married early June 2015. Please go to my profile for complete details and current update. It iss quite long to duplicate them here.


----------



## tombigbee88

UK Residence Card update:

Application sent: 02.01.2016 (Saturday)
Application rec'd: 04.01.2016 (Monday)
Money taken: 05.01.2016 (Tuesday)
Biometrics letter rec'd: 21.01.2016 (Thursday)
Biometrics submitted: 25.01.2016 (Monday)
CoA rec'd (w/ right to work): 09.02.2016 (Tuesday)
RC: _still waiting..._


----------



## capetonian101

Time line for EEA2 (married)
App posted-1/10/2015
Received-2/10/2015
Payment taken-6/10/2015
Bio letter received-15/10/2015(dated 12/10/2015)
Bio done-15/10/2015
COA- 31/10/2015(with work) dated 30/10/2015
Resident Card-pending

...... still waiting hopefully will have card by end of February or beginning March
This waiting game is killing me


----------



## Sirmartini

Timeline for EEA2 (married)

Application Posted: 25/01/2016
Application Received: 26/01/2016
Payment Taken: 28/01/2016
Biometrics Letter: Still pending...

It's been 14 days since the payment has been taken and no letter has been received yet. Is that a normal time?
I've seen a few posts as well about an email acknowledging the application, but so far we haven't received any email about it. Did you people that applied recently received any email?
Thank you.


----------



## s1120403

Sirmartini said:


> Timeline for EEA2 (married)
> 
> Application Posted: 25/01/2016
> Application Received: 26/01/2016
> Payment Taken: 28/01/2016
> Biometrics Letter: Still pending...
> 
> It's been 14 days since the payment has been taken and no letter has been received yet. Is that a normal time?
> I've seen a few posts as well about an email acknowledging the application, but so far we haven't received any email about it. Did you people that applied recently received any email?
> Thank you.



Hi Simartini,

Our letter requesting the biometrics arrived three weeks after the payment was taken. We have not received any e-mail acknowledging the receipt of the application; it may be the case that only EEA nationals applying for a registration certificate receive such e-mail, but the non-EEA spouse applying for a residence card usually does not. Hope this helps.

Best,


----------



## Sirmartini

imeline for EEA2 (married)

Application Posted: 25/01/2016
Application Received: 26/01/2016
Payment Taken: 28/01/2016
Biometrics Letter: 11/02/2016... and enrolled same day

Finally the Biometrics letter


----------



## Kenzo

Hello!! I'm so happy, we received RC today!!! I'm still waiting for EEA Registration Certificate but I believe it's matter of time now.
Application sent-4.9.2015
Application received-7.9.2015
Biometric letter received-16.9.2015
Biometric done-21.9.2015
RC received-11.2.2016 dated 9.2.2016

No interview, no phone calls, no visit. My employer didn't tell me about any HO call, so probably there was none. Good luck everyone, try to think positive! Have a nice evening!


----------



## Andreea07

Kenzo said:


> Hello!! I'm so happy, we received RC today!!! I'm still waiting for EEA Registration Certificate but I believe it's matter of time now.
> Application sent-4.9.2015
> Application received-7.9.2015
> Biometric letter received-16.9.2015
> Biometric done-21.9.2015
> RC received-11.2.2016 dated 9.2.2016
> 
> No interview, no phone calls, no visit. My employer didn't tell me about any HO call, so probably there was none. Good luck everyone, try to think positive! Have a nice evening!


Hi,
1. Can u tell me what documents about EEA national you have submit? 
2. Have you keep updating to HO the pays lips during the months after COA before RC?
Thank you.


----------



## s1120403

Hi Kenzo,

Congratulations !


----------



## s1120403

Andreea07 said:


> Hi,
> 1. Can u tell me what documents about EEA national you have submit?
> 2. Have you keep updating to HO the pays lips during the months after COA before RC?
> Thank you.


Hi Andreea07,

1. You can find the information about what documents to send here: 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...esidence-card-for-a-family-member-form-eea-fm

2. No.

Best,


----------



## Kenzo

Andreea07 said:


> Kenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm so happy, we received RC today!!! I'm still waiting for EEA Registration Certificate but I believe it's matter of time now.
> Application sent-4.9.2015
> Application received-7.9.2015
> Biometric letter received-16.9.2015
> Biometric done-21.9.2015
> RC received-11.2.2016 dated 9.2.2016
> 
> No interview, no phone calls, no visit. My employer didn't tell me about any HO call, so probably there was none. Good luck everyone, try to think positive! Have a nice evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 1. Can u tell me what documents about EEA national you have submit?
> 2. Have you keep updating to HO the pays lips during the months after COA before RC?
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Hi! No problem, I hope my history can help someone 
1. EEA original passport, 3 payslips (3 months), employment agreement with its amendments, letter from manager (part of the application).
2. No, l was thinking about it, but I decided to wait because it was already 5th minth.

I hope it helps, if you have more question I'm more than happy to answer!


----------



## Kenzo

s1120403 said:


> Hi Kenzo,
> 
> Congratulations !


 Thank you, thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Kenzo

Kenzo said:


> Hello!! I'm so happy, we received RC today!!! I'm still waiting for EEA Registration Certificate but I believe it's matter of time now.
> Application sent-4.9.2015
> Application received-7.9.2015
> Biometric letter received-16.9.2015
> Biometric done-21.9.2015
> RC received-11.2.2016 dated 9.2.2016
> 
> No interview, no phone calls, no visit. My employer didn't tell me about any HO call, so probably there was none. Good luck everyone, try to think positive! Have a nice evening!


I forgot to write about COA-received 30.9.2015 dated 28.9.2015. Sorry for that!


----------



## Andreea07

Kenzo said:


> Hi! No problem, I hope my history can help someone
> 1. EEA original passport, 3 payslips (3 months), employment agreement with its amendments, letter from manager (part of the application).
> 2. No, l was thinking about it, but I decided to wait because it was already 5th minth.
> 
> I hope it helps, if you have more question I'm more than happy to answer!


Thank you very much for your reply.
Have HO make any call to the company that EEA national working for, as you haven't keep updating them the pay slips?
Cause I only gave one pay slip when I applies, since he only worked for the company for one month, and I've sent the second payslip two weeks ago once he got it. I'm thinking to keep sending when he got the third one or just leave it.


----------



## Kenzo

Hello! No problem! I'm glad I can help in some way! Nobody informed me about any call so I think they didn't do any. We were waiting with application till I get my 3th payslip. I heard it's better. If I were you I would send the 3th one as well. I sent just 3 so I can't really advise you if more is better. Regards


----------



## Andreea07

thank you


----------



## fay126

Hey guys, I'd be happy to share my EEA2 RC processing time as well:
Application sent: 10.9.2015
Application received:11.9.2015
Biometric letter received: 21.9.2015
COA received: 21.9.2015
Biometric done: 24.9.2015
RC: still pending...

I'm the civil partner of a French national but I was categorised as "unmarried partner" in the COA and my right to work was not confirmed. Can anybody tell me whether HO had made a mistake? I didn't appeal because they said they would not revisit the terms in my COA.


----------



## SharpE

Timeline update: (20+ years married w/ 2 children) French/USA

18/1/2016 EEA(FM)+(QP) applications posted. Next day delivery.
19/1/2016 Applications signed for and received.
21/1/2016 Application fee 2X£65 deducted from my bank account.
3/2/2016 Biometric received and submitted
12/2/2016 COA Approved/Sent
15/2/2016 COA Received with right to work

I was/am somewhat concerned as our marriage 20+ years ago was common-law and "informal" in the US and is stated as such on our marriage certificate. There are several states in the US that allow marriage with no ceremony (a couple are considered married once they self-declare and move in with each-other).

This delayed my children's citizen paperwork with France, as in France you are required to have a ceremony to be considered "married", so our informal marriage didn't count. We appealed and after 12 months  the decision was finally overturned (our other option was to divorce and remarry with ceremony... ). I'm hoping to not have similar issues in the UK. Getting the COA with approval for employment is a good start.

--
SharpE


----------



## s1120403

fay126 said:


> Hey guys, I'd be happy to share my EEA2 RC processing time as well:
> Application sent: 10.9.2015
> Application received:11.9.2015
> Biometric letter received: 21.9.2015
> COA received: 21.9.2015
> Biometric done: 24.9.2015
> RC: still pending...
> 
> I'm the civil partner of a French national but I was categorised as "unmarried partner" in the COA and my right to work was not confirmed. Can anybody tell me whether HO had made a mistake? I didn't appeal because they said they would not revisit the terms in my COA.


Hi fay126,
From other posts I gather that CoA with right of work is given to married people and CoA with no right to work to unmarried ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## fay126

Andreea07 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Have HO make any call to the company that EEA national working for, as you haven't keep updating them the pay slips?
> Cause I only gave one pay slip when I applies, since he only worked for the company for one month, and I've sent the second payslip two weeks ago once he got it. I'm thinking to keep sending when he got the third one or just leave it.


Hey, we're in exactly the same situation! Would you like to add my Wechat so we can support each other?


----------



## Andreea07

fay126 said:


> Hey, we're in exactly the same situation! Would you like to add my Wechat so we can support each other?


Hi,
yes, search "Amdreea", you ll find me


----------



## fay126

s1120403 said:


> Hi fay126,
> From other posts I gather that CoA with right of work is given to married people and CoA with no right to work to unmarried ones. Hope this helps.


Hi s1120403, thank you for your reply 
I saw a similar case online before: a civil partner of an EEA national applied for a RC but received a CoA with no right to work confirmed. He contacted the HO and they issued a new CoA with right to work for him. That's why I was wondering what the HO mean by "unmarried partner". If they mean any partner that is not married, then obviously civil partner is an unmarried partner. But on the EEA2 application form, they categorise partners as married partners, civil partners and unmarried partners, and here "unmarried partners" means partners who have been living together for more than 2 year, which is different from civil partners.


----------



## Joppa

Civil partner = same-sex partner who has gone through civil partnership ceremony, so legally they are as official as married.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> Civil partner = same-sex partner who has gone through civil partnership ceremony, so legally they are as official as married.


Thanks, Joppa, not necessarily same sex tho


----------



## Joppa

Yes, under UK law. It's completely different from civil marriage as opposed to religious/church marriage.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> Yes, under UK law. It's completely different from civil marriage as opposed to religious/church marriage.


In the UK, yes. But in some other countries, heterosexual couples can also register civil partnership.


----------



## Joppa

But we are talking about UK law and immigration procedure. Heterosexual civil partnership contracted abroad isn't recognised in UK. Only marriage. So they can only apply as unmarried partner.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> But we are talking about UK law and immigration procedure. Heterosexual civil partnership contracted abroad isn't recognised in UK. Only marriage. So they can only apply as unmarried partner.


That's why I was confused. My boyfriend and I are heterosexual civil partners (PACS in France), we didn't live together for more than 2 years (no qualified for unmarried partner) when I applied for EEA1, but I still got it, so I guess the foreign heterosexual civil partnership is still recognised in the UK. And the case about CoA I saw online before was exactly the same situation: heterosexual couple registered French civil partnership but CoA didn't confirm right to work, they appealed and the HO issued a new CoA with right to work. So I asked whether the cause worker made a mistake.


----------



## Joppa

Don't know but PACS for heterosexual couple has no validity in UK - they are just regarded as unmarried partners.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> Don't know but PACS for heterosexual couple has no validity in UK - they are just regarded as unmarried partners.


Just called the HO and they confirmed that the case work made a mistake. Heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK as civil partners but not unmarried partners.


----------



## Joppa

They are wrong. Home Office enquiry service is known to give out incorrect information.


----------



## Frank Francis

abhishek1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for residence card along with my wife (Polish National) in the month of March, 2015 and its been 5 months and we are still waiting for a decision.
> 
> I applied initially using EEA (EFM) form as we were only engaged at the time of application but attached notice of marriage, issued by Marriage registrar, with the application. Later, in the month of May, we submitted original of marriage certificate to be attached to the application.
> 
> I have tried to contact UK visa and Immigration many times but they keep saying Visa processing takes sometimes 6 months and they would not be able tell anything about our application before the end of 6 months i.e untill the end of September.
> 
> Following is the timeline of the application:
> 
> 23rd March 2015 - Residence Card + Residence Certificate application sent using form EEA(EFM) and EEA (QP)
> 25th March - Application fees deducted from my account
> 30th March - Issued with Certificate of Application with right to work.
> 7th May- Submitted original Marriage Certificate to be attached to the application along with a covering letter.
> 
> Its been very frustrating waiting so long for the card. I am suppose to travel out of UK in the month of October and thinking whether I would be able to get my Residence card before that.
> 
> Is this normal time take to process the residence card?Is there any way to expedite the processing time by the UKVI? Please help...


Hi There,
Seems similar to our story. 
- I applied in September 2015 using same form/process. 
- Got the fee deducted within a week. 
- In Nov 2015, got a letter to provide Biometric at Post Office, which I did immediately.
- In Dec 2015, got another letter stating that they are working on the application, and it may take up to 6 months to process, but meantime I can look for the work in the UK.
- Today is almost the end of Feb 2016, and I have not heard anything from Home Office. 

In both their previous communications, they were very clear NOT to contact them to inquire, and they promise to let you know the outcome (Ye or Ne) by 6 months. 
Hate this waiting game and uncertainty, but apparently there is nothing we can do about it to expedite the process. 

Did you eventually get your Residence Card? We are still waiting. IT's been 5 months since we filed an application. :-(


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> They are wrong. Home Office enquiry service is known to give out incorrect information.


Contacted the HO several times and talked to different advisors, all of them confirmed that EEA heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK. I guess it's because EEA heterosexual civil partners are applied to EU Law where both opposite-sex and same-sex civil partners are recognised, but British heterosexual civil partners are applied to UK Civil Partnership Act 2004 where only same-sex partners are recognised.


----------



## Mrbentley

Hello everyone, any updates yet ?


----------



## s1120403

Frank Francis said:


> Hi There,
> Seems similar to our story.
> - I applied in September 2015 using same form/process.
> - Got the fee deducted within a week.
> - In Nov 2015, got a letter to provide Biometric at Post Office, which I did immediately.
> - In Dec 2015, got another letter stating that they are working on the application, and it may take up to 6 months to process, but meantime I can look for the work in the UK.
> - Today is almost the end of Feb 2016, and I have not heard anything from Home Office.
> 
> In both their previous communications, they were very clear NOT to contact them to inquire, and they promise to let you know the outcome (Ye or Ne) by 6 months.
> Hate this waiting game and uncertainty, but apparently there is nothing we can do about it to expedite the process.
> 
> Did you eventually get your Residence Card? We are still waiting. IT's been 5 months since we filed an application. :-(


On what date in September did you apply ? There was someone who posted in this thread a few days ago and they got their RC after 5 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## ALBoston

Still no news for us either...

Route: EEA (FM), non-EEA national from USA, EEA national from France

- Application Sent: 27/10/15
- Received by home office (tracking Royal Mail): 29/10/15
- Request for return of documents form sent: 01/11/15
- Cheques cashed: 04/11/15
- Progress enquiry form sent: 15/11/15
- Application acknowledgement received by email for EEA national: 16/11/15
- Biometrics request letter received: 17/11/15
- Biometrics done: 18/11/15
- Passports and national ID sent back by home office: 23/11/15
- Passports and national ID received from home office: 24/11/15
- Certificate of Application received: 08/12/2015


----------



## Mrbentley

The process is really long and tiring not all employers will accept a COA, well just have to keep waiting!!


----------



## ALBoston

Mrbentley said:


> The process is really long and tiring not all employers will accept a COA, well just have to keep waiting!!


Indeed, CoA is unknown to most employers and its temporary nature is scary for them 
My husband will be soon in the situation of being unable to go out of the UK after the expiry of his EEA family permit and waiting for his residence card... We are doing as much traveling as we can before that happens! (less than one month now )


----------



## Mrbentley

I feel you, its been a back and forth push to get good employement, once you tell them you have a COA its good bye from them.
And you fill like you are trapped. I think the fear of the unkown kicks in as bills keep coming!!


----------



## 5yiis2

Mrbentley said:


> To be honest, this application process is totally annoying, but as it is patience is all you need to have, when i made the first application i realised the fee wasn't deducted so i made sure i called and emailed everyone i could, they returned my documents with reasons why it wasn't deducted, i have seen cases that took 3months just to let them know they couldn't deduct the fee, if you dont get what you want i advice you make calls and send emails surely it will help, don't keep quiet ask for your COA and it will come. Its better to try. "Just saying" thats why is good you follow the timelines.
> Regards.


Please can you share the reason why they said they couldnt deduct funds out of your account?


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

Hello everyone!

Here's our timeline and a question we have regarding it:

EEA (QP) and EEA (FM) sent together:
Application sent: 22/01/2016
Application received: 25/01/2016
Payment taken: 27/01/2016 (but only one payment, we are guessing it's for the EEA(QP))
EEA national received email: 16/02/2016
...

Since then nothing. We have called the home office twice, since we are slightly worried about the fact that the second payment hasn't been taken yet. The first time (almost 3 weeks ago) they told us that it might that the caseworker is working on the EEA national application first and we should call back in 2 weeks. On Monday (after 2 weeks), we called back and were told that everything is still within the timeline and that a payment can be taken up to 6 weeks after the application was submitted (hence, we should wait another 2 weeks). She also said that the biometrics letter can take up to 8 weeks (so another 2 weeks after the supposed deadline for the payment). Does anyone have an idea where exactly these deadlines are maybe mentioned in official documents or is that all based on internal guidelines?
We filled out the payment form using the debit card information of the EEA national, same card details etc. for both applications (EEA(QP) and EEA(FM)), we have insured the card has had more than enough money on it ever since then and even have left it safe at home (so that we don't lose it and it doesn't get stolen). Moreover, we have used the card for online payments at home and it has worked every single time.


----------



## Mrbentley

The reason for which they could not deduct the fee was because my card doesnt work outside the uk, its just a cash card, i had to use a barclays. Which worked.


----------



## william80

Joppa said:


> Safest thing to do: wait till you get your residence card.
> Next best: get EEA family permit abroad before returning.
> Risky: travel back just with your CoA.
> Very risky: ask for EEA dependant ink stamp at UK border.


To get back to this conversation, we just received the documents back few days ago.
In the letter is stated, that if the documents are needed to travel abroad, the non EEA person should apply for an EEA Family Permit in order to re-enter to UK.

So it's very clear what we should do while we will be in Japan.


----------



## Mrbentley

Any news ?


----------



## adelinewang

*My EEA2 EFM timeline*

Hello, everyone! I received my residence card today. Here is my timeline:
Application sent 18.09.2015
Received by home office: 19.09.2015
COA without work right and biometric letter :both issued on 25.09.2015 
Biometrics submitted on 03.10.2015
RC issued 25.02.2016

I am from China, my partner is from Poland. I applied as an unmarried partner. There is no interview or home visit. I have not recived all my documents yet. Hopefully they will come shortly. Good luck to everyone else who is waiting for the residence card!


----------



## Zee786

Hello i am new here my timeline is

App: sent 7 dec 2015
Recieved: 8 dec 2015
Biomatric done: 24 dec 
Coa recievd: 12 jan 2016 with right to work
Residece card: waiting
This my third application 2 were refused because they were not setisfied about our marriage .third application on the basis of 2 year marriage relationship.so any body want comment on my situation i will apprisate and some body recieved RC in same timeline?


----------



## s1120403

adelinewang said:


> Hello, everyone! I received my residence card today. Here is my timeline:
> Application sent 18.09.2015
> Received by home office: 19.09.2015
> COA without work right and biometric letter :both issued on 25.09.2015
> Biometrics submitted on 03.10.2015
> RC issued 25.02.2016
> 
> I am from China, my partner is from Poland. I applied as an unmarried partner. There is no interview or home visit. I have not recived all my documents yet. Hopefully they will come shortly. Good luck to everyone else who is waiting for the residence card!


Congratulations ! Did you receive the RC separately or with your documents ? Did you first receive a letter letting you know you were approved and will receive the RC or did you receive the RC without any prior letter ? Did it arrive by regular mail or by courier ?


----------



## adelinewang

s1120403 said:


> Congratulations ! Did you receive the RC separately or with your documents ? Did you first receive a letter letting you know you were approved and will receive the RC or did you receive the RC without any prior letter ? Did it arrive by regular mail or by courier ?


The card came first, no other informing letter. I have not received all my documents yet. I applied with the help of the local citizen advise bureau, so all the letters went to them directly. I am not quite sure if the letter came by regular or by courier. But I read from other place that the card is delivered by a courier called DX. I hope this would be helpful.


----------



## 5yiis2

u will get your RC for sure. just chill.


----------



## 5yiis2

*question*

Hi everyone , i find this site to be very helpful , please i have a question , here it goes
Does it mean if one gets the bio metric letter then all is fine? RC in being processed for sure? thanks.


----------



## capetonian101

5yiis2 said:


> Hi everyone , i find this site to be very helpful , please i have a question , here it goes
> Does it mean if one gets the bio metric letter then all is fine? RC in being processed for sure? thanks.


the bio letter is just your finger prints and digital photo. don't think it means that the RC will be granted


----------



## 5yiis2

capetonian101 said:


> the bio letter is just your finger prints and digital photo. don't think it means that the RC will be granted


thanks so much for your response , i have two more questions please:
1} Does a refusal letter comes before bio metrics or also even after bio metric ?
2} since you already stated bio metric does not matter ,what if the COA with the right to work is received?nothing still changes? thanks


----------



## 5yiis2

*question*

thanks so much for your response , i have two more questions please:
1} Does a refusal letter comes before bio metrics or also even after bio metric ?
2} since you already stated bio metric does not matter ,what if the COA with the right to work is received?nothing still changes? thanks


----------



## eizenhower

hello guys so finaly after 2 mounth and 13 days i recieved my all docoments back from home office with refusel letter the reason of refusel is my partner not working when i applied rescidence card my partner was working home office made an enquiry and they were unable to find my EEA nation sponser is working so thats why they refuse my application and retained my passport and send all other documents . so the end of story i am pakistani national but spanish rescidence and married with spanish citizen so i dont known where i go i go back to pakistan or spain they have my passport even i dont known how many days i have to leave the country how can i get my passport is any body known how many days i have to leave the country and how can i get my passport ? and i wonder home office send me decision in just only in 2 mounths quick service


----------



## Zee786

eizenhower said:


> hello guys so finaly after 2 mounth and 13 days i recieved my all docoments back from home office with refusel letter the reason of refusel is my partner not working when i applied rescidence card my partner was working home office made an enquiry and they were unable to find my EEA nation sponser is working so thats why they refuse my application and retained my passport and send all other documents . so the end of story i am pakistani national but spanish rescidence and married with spanish citizen so i dont known where i go i go back to pakistan or spain they have my passport even i dont known how many days i have to leave the country how can i get my passport is any body known how many days i have to leave the country and how can i get my passport ? and i wonder home office send me decision in just only in 2 mounths quick service


Hello bro very sad to hear that ur application is refused but dont worry if u dont want to leave country does not matter if u have right of appeal u can do if not u can apply again with new evidences.


----------



## s1120403

Today I received the documents (most of them) and a letter dated 23 FEB stating the RC will arrive within 10 business days. 

Our times were:
Sent application: 22 SEP 2015
Charged card: 24 SEP 2015
Letter requesting biometrics from non-EEA spouse: 2 OCT 2015
Request to return passport: 8 OCT 2015
Biometrics submitted: 4 NOV 2015
Certificate of application: 25 NOV 2015
Residence Card: 23 FEB/ 8 MAR


----------



## Mrbentley

s1120403 said:


> Today I received the documents (most of them) and a letter dated 23 FEB stating the RC will arrive within 10 business days.
> 
> Our times were:
> Sent application: 22 SEP 2015
> Charged card: 24 SEP 2015
> Letter requesting biometrics from non-EEA spouse: 2 OCT 2015
> Request to return passport: 8 OCT 2015
> Biometrics submitted: 4 NOV 2015
> Certificate of application: 25 NOV 2015
> Residence Card: 23 FEB/ 8 MAR


 I am happy for you xxx


----------



## mapvg

Hi everyone,

I would like to share my timeline for my Residence Card / EEA 2 (FM) application ..

29 September 2015 - application sent

01 October 2015 - application received

12 October 2015 - request for biometrics letter received (dated 08 October 2015)

13 October 2015 - biometrics done

30 October 2015 - filled and submitted online form for change of circumstances (change of address)

05 November 2015 - Certificate of Application with right to work received (dated 03 November 2015)

05 February 2016 - sent an additional document (employment contract) to Liverpool address since my husband got a new permanent job whereas when we submitted the application it was a temporary one

18 February 2016 - filled and submitted online form for return of documents (passport for my new work purposes)

03 March 2016 - filled and submitted online form for progress enquiry re: return of documents

04 March 2016 - sent additional document (first payslip with the new job he had) to Liverpool address

05 March 2016 - passport and documents returned, received a decision letter (dated 03 March 2016) that a residence card will be sent under separate cover within 10 working days

07 March 2016 - residence card received &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

No calls, no interview, no house visits. I am not quite sure if they have contacted my husband's employer. When we submitted the application, I am working up til now. Though in the form there were no questions about non eea's employment. Main focus was on the eea. When I was offered a new job along with the CoA my employer did a verification with the HO and HO informed them that I have a work permit until August 2016 while application is in process. 

During the application we always keep the home office in the loop. I have tried to call and verify HO (like if its necessary to send docs in regards to his new job,* to know where am I going to send the additional doc whether Durham or Liverpoolwith them as well). Some agents will tell different as of others but I tried to call them again and be assured. 

Goodluck everyone. Hope everything will fall into place for your application. Just be patient


----------



## CallieBond

*EEA (FM) full timeline*

These boards have helped me in the past set expectations so wanted to pass on my timeline.

The hardest part was waiting and the unknown. Note, I had a valid UK visa during this process. I waited until my Tier 2 (General) was close to expiry in February 2016 to apply, working backward from information researched about timeframes to get documents returned and personal and professional travel already booked.

Travel was not required in the gap between visa and RC received. Had I travelled, I would have brought my CoA with me and expired visa and I was not expecting any trouble.

The process was smooth, the HO delivered documents within their timeframes. Aside from waiting a long time, I don't have any complaints on the process. I only submitted the paperwork required, although the entire application was printed, only the relevant pages were mailed. I also provided proof of my employment as an extra, it was not required as part of the application.

Applicant (me)- USA national, living in the UK under Tier 2 (General) 
Spouse - Italian national, living in UK under EU freedom of movement
Both of us are employed

Summary:
Total days from CoA to Residence Card: 4.75 months
Total days from application submission: 5.5 months

Detail:
19 September 2015 – Application sent to Home Office
21 September 2015 – Application received at Home Office (Post Office confirmed)
3 October – Received invite letter for Biometrics
4 October 2015 – Requested myself + partner passports returned
5 October 2015 – Biometrics taken at Post Office & sent to HO
10 October 2015 – Passports returned by Post
19 October 2015 – Home Office CoA letter received
7 March 2016 – All other supplied documents returned
8 March 2016 – Residence Card received


----------



## Zee786

Hello any body recieved their decision who applied in november or december 2015?


----------



## simolife

I applied in October and I still waiting....


----------



## W-e-i

Which date at October did you send your application ? 



simolife said:


> I applied in October and I still waiting....


----------



## Mariata26

Hi All,
I applied on October 2015. So far, I haven't heard anything. I am nervously waiting for a letter from the HO every day now. 
Have anyone that applied in October got their card this month?


----------



## Zee786

Hello i saw on an other website there is a someone who applied 15 oct 2015 and got their rc 16 of march hope u will recieve ur rc soon...


----------



## simolife

I applied the 19 October.... I'm waiting...!


----------



## Mariata26

Thanks, can I ask you which site was that? I want to follow up there. Maybe there are more timescales


----------



## Mariata26

simolife said:


> I applied the 19 October.... I'm waiting...!


I applied on the 19 October too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zee786

Mariata26 said:


> Thanks, can I ask you which site was that? I want to follow up there. Maybe there are more timescales


That is xxxxx if you search like eea2 timeline 2016 then hope you will find it.


----------



## yulismaa

Hi All,

I just wanted to post our timeline here:
We applied QP + EFM (EEA2) together with EEA FP still valid, paid by Postal Order
24.02.2016: Application sent
25.02.2016: Application received by Home Office
14.03.2016: Email to EEA national
17.03.2016: Received Biometric enrolment letter issued 12.03.2016
18.03.2016: Submitted Biometric

Now, we are waiting for COA and RC. Wish me luck! :fingerscrossed:

Thank you


----------



## simolife

Today is 5 months I've sent my application... It's really stressful waiting!!!!!


----------



## Jason MD

*Return Of Passports*



s1120403 said:


> Today I received the documents (most of them) and a letter dated 23 FEB stating the RC will arrive within 10 business days.
> 
> Our times were:
> Sent application: 22 SEP 2015
> Charged card: 24 SEP 2015
> Letter requesting biometrics from non-EEA spouse: 2 OCT 2015
> Request to return passport: 8 OCT 2015
> Biometrics submitted: 4 NOV 2015
> Certificate of application: 25 NOV 2015
> Residence Card: 23 FEB/ 8 MAR


HI No. 120403.

Can I ask how you asked for your passports back? Did you ask for both the EEA Nationals and non EEa national passports return and all before you had submitted your Biometrics? 

I have been told by Home Office that requesting passports back (especially Non EEA) can harm your application. They also said its safe to request EEA nationals after submitting your Biometrics but should not request teh Non EEA nationals passport back unless you have good reason. (eg. family emergency, etc)? Please could you advise as I am waiting on the Bio letter any moment now and my Finacee (she is the EEA national Italian) has a flight booked to Australia. 

Thank you. Jason


----------



## Jason MD

*Very similar to me*



yulismaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to post our timeline here:
> We applied QP + EFM (EEA2) together with EEA FP still valid, paid by Postal Order
> 24.02.2016: Application sent
> 25.02.2016: Application received by Home Office
> 14.03.2016: Email to EEA national
> 17.03.2016: Received Biometric enrolment letter issued 12.03.2016
> 18.03.2016: Submitted Biometric
> 
> Now, we are waiting for COA and RC. Wish me luck! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you


You sent your application one day before me.. I am sitting at work going through this thread and saw that you sent your application on 24/2/16 (mine was 25th) and it was received by home office 1 day before mine. So I am very excited and hoping that I have the Bio Enrollment letter waiting in my mail box when I get home today! 

Good luck and hope we both receive our RC quickly.


----------



## simolife

Hi all
Does anybody applied on October 2015... And have got his Residance Card????


----------



## ella11

*EEA 2 complete timeline*

Hi I am a Filipina married to an EEA national . Happy to share with you my timeline .

Application sent on - October 8 2015

Biometric request letter received on - October 19 2015

Biometric done on - October 24 2015

Certificate of Application Received - November 8 2015

Residence permit approval Letter received on - March 18 2016 

Will recieved the card within 10 working days.

Like any others it takes 5 months before you will here from the Home office. Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## ella11

simolife said:


> Hi all
> Does anybody applied on October 2015... And have got his Residance Card????




yes i did . i posted my timeline already


----------



## simolife

Thanks for sharing 
I applied the 19 October 
Still not hearing anything... I think next week 👆👆👆


----------



## simolife

Ella 11
Does they said on the letter it's approved??? Did you receive all your documents with the letter??? They sent the applicant passport??? 
Thank you very much in advance for your answer 
Cheers


----------



## capetonian101

Just got call from the case worker about my RC card.
I have requested a reconsider last week.When HO call my wife's employer they left a incorrect number.Long story short we manage to get the correct number via our MP and was told by case worker to sent a letter to him explaining what happened.
My card will be delivered during the coming week.
All the best for the rest of you


----------



## Mariata26

ella11 said:


> Hi I am a Filipina married to an EEA national . Happy to share with you my timeline .
> 
> Application sent on - October 8 2015
> 
> Biometric request letter received on - October 19 2015
> 
> Biometric done on - October 24 2015
> 
> Certificate of Application Received - November 8 2015
> 
> Residence permit approval Letter received on - March 18 2016
> 
> Will recieved the card within 10 working days.
> 
> Like any others it takes 5 months before you will here from the Home office. Goodluck to everyone.


Hi, can you tell me if you received the decision letter by normal post or was it to be signed? I am asking because we changed address and we already send the online form. But I am worried if they send it through a courier it will never arrive to our new home. Thanks.


----------



## Jason MD

Hello I am Australian in an Unmarried Relationship (more than 2 years living together at same address) with my Italian finacee.

My timeline is:

App: sent 25 Feb 2016
Recieved: 26 Feb 2016
Biomatric letter received: 19 March 2016 (letter dated 15 March 2016)
Biometric done: 21 March 2016

Awaiting the following:
COA: waiting 
Residence card: waiting

Could anyone tell me whether it is safe to request my passport back before my residence card is accepted (granted)? Going by this forum it looks as though the average time for approval is currently 5 months.

I would like to travel outside of UK during the summer and worried that 5 months from date of Biometrics is middle of AUG 2016.

Please could anyone with experience in getting passports return and NOT affecting the approval of RC?

Alternatively, when would it be safe to request my Fiancees Italian passport back? She is booked for a trip to Australia in 2 months?

Thanks.


----------



## simolife

Any news????!!!!!!


----------



## Jason MD

Hi everyone,

Could you please advise whether i can request both passports back now since I have submitted my Biometric details? Or should I wait until I have the COA? 

Will requesting my passports back early have any effect on my RC application? (I do not want to risk this).

I want to travel outside UK and I still have a valid Tier 5 working visa which expires end of July 2016. So I should have no problem when returning to UK.

Only stress I have is that requesting passports back will effect my chances or processing of RC.

Thank you in advance. 
Jason.


----------



## Jason MD

s1120403 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.) you don't have to hold off applying for the residence card; you can apply now and send them the NINo later. If you decide to hold off, it will only delay you by about a month or so. The NINo seems to be a straight forward process. It is seems however not to be relevant what the non-EEA is doing, whether they have the NINo, work or whatever, but it is relevant what the EEA spouse is doing, so you have to make sure that you send HO the documents that demonstrate how the EEA-spouse qualifies as "qualified person".
> 2.) a-b. The registration certificate does not mention what your status is when you apply. I got mine when I was still a student and it doesn't mention anything about me being a student. You don't have to apply for another one when your status changes.
> 3) you don't have to request the return of anything. If you want the passport back, ask for the passport; the online form will ask you if you want to cancel the application or proceed, so choose the proceed. If you want the rest of the documents back... this might cause a problem considering that HO needs to go through them in order to make a decision and issue the residence card.
> 4) nowadays the residence card looks like a European ID or like a driver's license; it is a document in itself. There is no longer any visa or sticker applied on the passport (though this seems to have been the case last year).
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi s1120403

I am applying via Unmarried partner route. (together for more than 5 years, with plenty of proof and engaged etc.)

Could you please advise me whether requesting both passports back before being granted a RC will effect your application at all? We want to travel in June. I have a valid Tier 5 visa in my passport which exp. July 2016.

Also is it best to request passports back after:

1. Issued your Biomentric via Post Office
2. Received COA?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, it's ok to request the return of documents for either or both. There is no time frame for it.


----------



## Jason MD

*Return Of Passports before RC issued*



Joppa said:


> Yes, it's ok to request the return of documents for either or both. There is no time frame for it.


Hi Joppa,

Thank you for your reply. I have submitted my Biometric info and have my Certificate Of Application letter (COA). Note: both my Bio enrollment and COA came together. 

You said it is OK "to request the return of documents for either or both". I want to make it clear that you mean Passports only? 

My understanding is Home Office will require all other supporting docs submitted for review over the next 6 months.

Lastly. Can you confirm 100% that now that I have both Biometrics and COA I can request BOTH passports returned without effecting my RC application?

Have you had experience in doing this?

Reason why I am so hesitant is the COA letter states the following..

"we generally advise that you should not make any non-urgent travel plans until we have returned your passport".

Please note: I have a tier 5 working visa in my passport so I think their statement is referring to those without visa in their passports and may not be able to return to UK.

I Just want to be sure.

Thanks again.

Jason


----------



## Mariata26

So, I read in various forums and this one included that only few people that applied in October 2015 received their RC. Today is 23rd of March, it is already pass 5 months for most October applicants.
What is going on with HO? are they holding off the applications for some reason? 
I know that I can't do anything but wait until my 6 month is due. However, I am very curious to see if they have a good explanation if I do not receive the RC by then. But I read that even after six months they will tell you to just wait again. 
I am very frustrated by this bureaucratic way of handling permits. I lived in US and other European countries and I never being under so much stress, I almost feel I am being penalised because I am a non-EEA married to an EEA national.

Here is my timeline:
Application sent: 12/10/2015
Money deducted: 19/10/2015
Biometrics done: 02/11/2015
COA received: 23/11/2015
RC: pending


----------



## ALBoston

Hello everyone,

I am very happy to share with you that my husband received his residence card today! Thanks everyone in this forum, especially Joppa, who supported us through this stressful process.

Route: EEA(FM), European national from France, Non-EEA national from USA

- Application Sent: 27/10/15
- Received by home office (tracking Royal Mail): 29/10/15
- Request for return of documents form sent: 01/11/15
- Cheques cashed: 04/11/15
- Progress enquiry form sent: 15/11/15
- Application acknowledgement received by email for EEA national: 16/11/15
- Biometrics request letter received: 17/11/15
- Biometrics done: 18/11/15
- Passports and national ID sent back by home office: 23/11/15
- Passports and national ID received from home office: 24/11/15
- Certificate of Application received: 08/12/2015
- Residence card issued: 20/03/2016
- Residence card received: 23/03/2016


----------



## ALBoston

Jason MD said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have submitted my Biometric info and have my Certificate Of Application letter (COA). Note: both my Bio enrollment and COA came together.
> 
> You said it is OK "to request the return of documents for either or both". I want to make it clear that you mean Passports only?
> 
> My understanding is Home Office will require all other supporting docs submitted for review over the next 6 months.
> 
> Lastly. Can you confirm 100% that now that I have both Biometrics and COA I can request BOTH passports returned without effecting my RC application?
> 
> Have you had experience in doing this?
> 
> Reason why I am so hesitant is the COA letter states the following..
> 
> "we generally advise that you should not make any non-urgent travel plans until we have returned your passport".
> 
> Please note: I have a tier 5 working visa in my passport so I think their statement is referring to those without visa in their passports and may not be able to return to UK.
> 
> I Just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jason


Hello,

We had requested both our passports back even before receiving the COA and the application was not affected (we just received the Residence Card).

Hope this helps!

AL


----------



## simolife

Hi Alboston 
Can you share your time line please?? 
I applied the 19 October and still not hearing anything


----------



## Jason MD

ALBoston said:


> Hello,
> 
> We had requested both our passports back even before receiving the COA and the application was not affected (we just received the Residence Card).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> AL


Hi ALBoston,

Thanks for your response. I have a few questions if you could please answer I would be grateful.

1. How did you request your passports returned? Did you use the Home Office online web page?

2. Did Home Office ask for your passports back at any time during the RC processing period? 

3. In what form did the RC come. (plastic ID like a Drivers Licence, A4 paper, etc?)

4. What reason did you give to request the Passports back?

Sorry for all the questions it’s just we are travelling home to Australia in 1.5 months and need our passports.

I called home office today 0300 12322553 and the lady said if I request the passports back within 3 months of submitting application it won’t affect my application it will simply DELAY the process.

She also said my case officer will request the passports returned for the RC at some point. This doesn’t seem correct going by your outcome? 

Thanks in advance. 

Jason


----------



## ALBoston

simolife said:


> Hi Alboston
> Can you share your time line please??
> I applied the 19 October and still not hearing anything


Hello,

My full timeline is in a post just above. We applied on 27 October 2015.
I guess you should hear from the Home Office pretty soon then!

AL


----------



## ALBoston

Jason MD said:


> Hi ALBoston,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have a few questions if you could please answer I would be grateful.
> 
> 1. How did you request your passports returned? Did you use the Home Office online web page?
> 
> 2. Did Home Office ask for your passports back at any time during the RC processing period?
> 
> 3. In what form did the RC come. (plastic ID like a Drivers Licence, A4 paper, etc?)
> 
> 4. What reason did you give to request the Passports back?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions it’s just we are travelling home to Australia in 1.5 months and need our passports.
> 
> I called home office today 0300 12322553 and the lady said if I request the passports back within 3 months of submitting application it won’t affect my application it will simply DELAY the process.
> 
> She also said my case officer will request the passports returned for the RC at some point. This doesn’t seem correct going by your outcome?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jason


Hello Jason

Happy to help!

1. How did you request your passports returned? Did you use the Home Office online web page?
- Yes we used the Home office online page
https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml


2. Did Home Office ask for your passports back at any time during the RC processing period? 
- No, they never asked for our passports back.

3. In what form did the RC come. (plastic ID like a Drivers Licence, A4 paper, etc?)
- It is a plastic card similar to a drivers licence.

4. What reason did you give to request the Passports back?
- Urgent planned travel

Hope this helps! 

AL


----------



## Mrbentley

ALBoston said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that my husband received his residence card today! Thanks everyone in this forum, especially Joppa, who supported us through this stressful process.
> 
> Route: EEA(FM), European national from France, Non-EEA national from USA
> 
> - Application Sent: 27/10/15
> - Received by home office (tracking Royal Mail): 29/10/15
> - Request for return of documents form sent: 01/11/15
> - Cheques cashed: 04/11/15
> - Progress enquiry form sent: 15/11/15
> - Application acknowledgement received by email for EEA national: 16/11/15
> - Biometrics request letter received: 17/11/15
> - Biometrics done: 18/11/15
> - Passports and national ID sent back by home office: 23/11/15
> - Passports and national ID received from home office: 24/11/15
> - Certificate of Application received: 08/12/2015
> - Residence card issued: 20/03/2016
> - Residence card received: 23/03/2016



Happy for you.. Finally


----------



## simolife

Hi Alboston 
Please one more question : They use Royal mail to send the Card or a special courier?? Does need signature for the courier?? 
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## ALBoston

Hi, 

The card came via Royal Mail and they requested signature for delivery. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Mariata26

Hi Everyone,

Well, finally today I received a decision letter with all our documents inside a Royal mail package. It says that the residence permit card will arrive in 10 business days! So here is my final timeline:

Application sent: 12/10/2015
Money deducted: 19/10/2015
Biometric enrolment taken: 02/11/2015
COA received: 23/11/2015
Decision letter received and dated: 23/03/2016
Residence card: arriving in 10 business days

I wish all the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## raissel

*Short CoA from 10/2015?*

Hi Everyone, 
Just wondering if some of the cases from October 2015 got a short CoA? 

I coudn't send the original passport at the time of the application so my CoA didn't authorize me to work until I get the RC... have been 5 long months  Wondering if someone in my situation got a decision already 

My Time line:

Application sent: 24/10/2015
Application Rec: 26/10/2015
Short CoA issued: 04/11/2015
Biometrics received and done: ../11/2015


----------



## dodo1010

Hi,
I have a question : We plan to change our flat next month (April) and we still waiting for RC.

How can I contact the HO to change my address by email or phone ? whats email or phone number.

Thank you in advance for your support.

//Dodo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EA(FM) - Married
App sent 20.11.2015
Payment Taken :26.11.2015
COA + Bio letter received : 30.11.2015 (I received COA and Bio letter in the same mail)
Bio submitted : 03.12.2015
RC : Pending.


----------



## mard2530

dodo1010 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question : We plan to change our flat next month (April) and we still waiting for RC.
> 
> How can I contact the HO to change my address by email or phone ? whats email or phone number.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your support.
> 
> //Dodo
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EA(FM) - Married
> App sent 20.11.2015
> Payment Taken :26.11.2015
> COA + Bio letter received : 30.11.2015 (I received COA and Bio letter in the same mail)
> Bio submitted : 03.12.2015
> RC : Pending.



Hi! 

You can change your address through this link 

https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/AddressUpdate.ofml


----------



## fay126

Application submitted on 07/03/2016
Payment taken on 11/03/2016
Biometric letter received on 24/03/2016
Biometric information submitted on 29/03/2016
COA with right to work received on 02/04/2016

Now I can confirm that heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK and have the same rights as homosexual civil partners, as long as the overseas civil partnership is recognised in the UK. Me and my French partner (opposite sex) registered PACS two years ago, I was treated as a civil partner and my right to work was confirmed in the CoA.


----------



## knm812

I just received my RC 

*Background*: I (American) applied as an extended family member (unmarried partner) of an EU citizen (French). We applied as self sufficient as he was working in the UK for an employer in France. We arrived in October and I had a Family Permit expiring in March. I started working in November. He left his job with the French employer for employment in a UK firm in February. We updated the HO accordingly with the contract and stated we expected to be considered working rather than self sufficient after this change - there was no response to this update. 

*My timeline:
*
*Applied*: October 15th
*Payment deducted*: October 22nd
*Requested passport back for travel: * October 29th
*COA + biometric enrollment letter*: without right to work October 26th
*Biometric Enrollment:* October 31st 
**I appealed my COA decision via email in November as I arrived in the UK with a Family Permit which normally entitles one to work and had no response. I re-sent the same email in late March when my Family Permit was due to expire**
*Updated COA with right to work:* February 2nd 2016
*RC issued:* March 22nd
*RC received*: April 5th (first delivery attempt April 1st)


----------



## Rocketlenz

Hey guys,
I applied for EEA FM back in November and still waiting for an answer. Now my partner (EEA) has received a job offer and will change employer. Has anyone been in the same situation? 
I'm going to call the EEA phone line on Monday to ask but I know they tend to give conflicting information sometimes. 
From the application I know that we have to report to Home Office any change in the circumstances but I'm wondering how. 

Thank you for any help you can provide. 

Cheers!


----------



## catling

fay126 said:


> Just called the HO and they confirmed that the case work made a mistake. Heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK as civil partners but not unmarried partners.


Hi Fay126! I am in the same situation and I have been really really struggling to find out whether UK recognises my opposite sex PACs with my french boyfriend. Could you help telling me a bit more about your application?


-Which form did you use when you apply for the Residence Card? FM(Direct Family Member) or EFM (Extended Family Member)?

-from your previous post it seems HO did not give you a CoA with right to work at first, what happened exactly? How did you get your CoA with right to work finally?

Grateful if you could share some of your valuable experience. I can't PM yet. <snip> 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nyclon

The UK does not recognise civil partnerships between opposite sexed partners. So your PAC is irrelevant. If you are not married then to qualify as unmarried partners you need to prove that you have lived together for at least 2 years.


----------



## catling

nyclon said:


> The UK does not recognise civil partnerships between opposite sexed partners. So your PAC is irrelevant. If you are not married then to qualify as unmarried partners you need to prove that you have lived together for at least 2 years.


Thanks! Could you please let me know if there is any specific legislations/guidance i can refer to? As contrary to your advice, Fay126 confirmed her PACs was recognised by the HO.

Anyone with 1st hand experience could share their experience please?


----------



## Joppa

This piece, by well-respected immigration law firm dated 15th March 2016, seems to show that PACS for opposite-sex couples aren't recognised in UK:
https://www.kingsleynapley.co.uk/ne...r-some-comparisons-between-england-and-france


----------



## fay126

catling said:


> Hi Fay126! I am in the same situation and I have been really really struggling to find out whether UK recognises my opposite sex PACs with my french boyfriend. Could you help telling me a bit more about your application?
> 
> 
> -Which form did you use when you apply for the Residence Card? FM(Direct Family Member) or EFM (Extended Family Member)?
> 
> -from your previous post it seems HO did not give you a CoA with right to work at first, what happened exactly? How did you get your CoA with right to work finally?
> 
> Grateful if you could share some of your valuable experience. I can't PM yet. <snip>
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi catling, here are my answers:
- direct family member
- there was something wrong with the comprehensive sickness insurance in my previous application. I sorted it out so this time I got the CoA with right to work.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> This piece, by well-respected immigration law firm dated 15th March 2016, seems to show that PACS for opposite-sex couples aren't recognised in UK:
> https://www.kingsleynapley.co.uk/ne...r-some-comparisons-between-england-and-france


Don't listen to lawyers, they know as little as Jon Snow. 
At least 5 advisors from the HO hotline told me that heterosexual PACS partners are recognised as civil partners in the UK. It was not recognised before, but it is now, that's now I got my CoA with right to work, and I'm not the only one.
Maybe if you're British and you register PACS with your non EEA opposite sex partner then it doesn't count? I'm not sure.


----------



## fay126

catling said:


> Thanks! Could you please let me know if there is any specific legislations/guidance i can refer to? As contrary to your advice, Fay126 confirmed her PACs was recognised by the HO.
> 
> Anyone with 1st hand experience could share their experience please?


I have 100 facts to prove you that it's recognised. If you still have doubts just call the HO EEA hotline.


----------



## Joppa

Let's get the fact straight. If you qualify for unmarried partner, having lived together with your opposite-sex partner for 2 years, your relationship will be recognised and having PACTS or not is immaterial. But if you have PACTS, which doesn't require a minimum period of cohabitation, and you haven't lived together for 2 years, you won't be accepted as unmarried partner either under UK immigration rules or EEA regulations. As EU rules say nothing about unmarried partners, individual EU state is allowed to use its own interpretation about who qualifies. 
About UKVI enquiry service. It's manned by staff of a commercial organisation called Hinduja Global Solutions and is known to give incorrect advice.


----------



## Joppa

fay126 said:


> Maybe if you're British and you register PACS with your non EEA opposite sex partner then it doesn't count? I'm not sure.


Isn't it what we are discussing? What is your situation?


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> Isn't it what we are discussing? What is your situation?


We're talking about overseas civil partnership of EEA (non British) and non EEA heterosexual couples.
In me and catling's case, French and Chinese PACS straight couples. 
Can non EEA family member of a British national even apply for a rc?


----------



## catling

Joppa said:


> Let's get the fact straight. If you qualify for unmarried partner, having lived together with your opposite-sex partner for 2 years, your relationship will be recognised and having PACTS or not is immaterial. But if you have PACTS, which doesn't require a minimum period of cohabitation, and you haven't lived together for 2 years, you won't be accepted as unmarried partner either under UK immigration rules or EEA regulations. As EU rules say nothing about unmarried partners, individual EU state is allowed to use its own interpretation about who qualifies.
> About UKVI enquiry service. It's manned by staff of a commercial organisation called Hinduja Global Solutions and is known to give incorrect advice.


Thanks a lot Fay126 for your replies and Joppa for your input!

The RC is given to family/beneficiaries of EU nationals who exercise their Treaty Rights, under the EU law (TFEU Art 45, Directive 2004/38/EC). Whereas the UK immigration laws apply to UK nationals only.

Under the EU law, non EU unmarried partners of EU nationals have lesser rights than their spouse/civil partner, hence the difference routes and forms. As such, it is not immaterial which status/route to use.

EU law stipulates that unmarried couples qualify if they have a 'durable relationship'. 
The 'rule of thumb' when assessing that requirement is '2 years of cohabitation' but that should not be considered as a mandatory requirement and other evidence should be considered, e.g. whether the couples have children, why they could not live together previously, etc. These are written on the HO Guidance Notes.


----------



## catling

fay126 said:


> Hi catling, here are my answers:
> - direct family member
> - there was something wrong with the comprehensive sickness insurance in my previous application. I sorted it out so this time I got the CoA with right to work.


Thanks so much!! I can't tell you how happy i feel to eventually get this confirmed from you!! And you even said you're not the only one! 

You know people on the internet with similar situation just asked but never updated their results. 

How many years have you PACsed with your partner when you submitted your application?

I'm quite sure i'll need to get that PACs certificate translated. I have some address proof when i lived in France with my boyfriend and they are in French. Do they need to be translated too? You know things like water bills, bank statements, etc. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa

catling said:


> Thanks a lot Fay126 for your replies and Joppa for your input!
> 
> The RC is given to family/beneficiaries of EU nationals who exercise their Treaty Rights, under the EU law (TFEU Art 45, Directive 2004/38/EC). Whereas the UK immigration laws apply to UK nationals only.
> 
> Under the EU law, non EU unmarried partners of EU nationals have lesser rights than their spouse/civil partner, hence the difference routes and forms. As such, it is not immaterial which status/route to use.
> 
> EU law stipulates that unmarried couples qualify if they have a 'durable relationship'.
> The 'rule of thumb' when assessing that requirement is '2 years of cohabitation' but that should not be considered as a mandatory requirement and other evidence should be considered, e.g. whether the couples have children, why they could not live together previously, etc. These are written on the HO Guidance Notes.


I know all that but Home Office practice isn't to allow unmarried heterosexual couples to benefit under EEA rules unless they can show they have lived together for two years immediately preceding their application. While they can take other factors into account, in reality that very rarely happens because of the pressure to reduce immigration. The fact they have French PACTS may be a factor but it doesn't replace the need to have 2-year cohabitation.


----------



## fay126

Joppa said:


> I know all that but Home Office practice isn't to allow unmarried heterosexual couples to benefit under EEA rules unless they can show they have lived together for two years immediately preceding their application. While they can take other factors into account, in reality that very rarely happens because of the pressure to reduce immigration. The fact they have French PACTS may be a factor but it doesn't replace the need to have 2-year cohabitation.


Sorry for the confusion, let me make my point clear:
Non EEA family members who register PACS (or other UK recognised overseas civil partnership) with their NON BRITISH EEA heterosexual partners, are recognised as civil partners when applying for EEA family permit or UK residence card. This has been confirmed by the HO, my own experience and two of my friends'. You can argue that the HO hotline advisors don't always provide the correct information, but what's the percentage for 5 random advisors to all provide the same wrong information? Additionally, in me and my friends' cases, we didn't have 2-year cohabitation when we applied for EEA family permit but we all got it, plus the CoA with right to work after we applied for RC. It's difficult to convince me that the PACS is not recognised based on our experience.


----------



## fay126

catling said:


> Thanks so much!! I can't tell you how happy i feel to eventually get this confirmed from you!! And you even said you're not the only one!
> 
> You know people on the internet with similar situation just asked but never updated their results.
> 
> How many years have you PACsed with your partner when you submitted your application?
> 
> I'm quite sure i'll need to get that PACs certificate translated. I have some address proof when i lived in France with my boyfriend and they are in French. Do they need to be translated too? You know things like water bills, bank statements, etc.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you worry about you have not been PACSed for long, just add some additional supporting documents, like photos with family, reference letters, all the HO wants to see is you have a genuine and durable relationship, how long you've been PACSed is not a concern. About the address proof, I'd recommend you to professionally translate all the documents that are not in English. Prepare your document and apply! Good luck!


----------



## cathalmf

Should i apply for return of passports before receiving COA?

Payment was taken on the 5th April and we havent received the COA or request for biometrics yet.

My wife would like to go and visit her mum at the end of the month so she needs her passport.


----------



## Jason MD

Dear Joppa and anyone else who has experienced the same situation,

I am Australian with Fiancée who has dual citizenship Aus/Italian.

Applied for RC and been issued COA now waiting the 6 months processing.

In the meantime we would like to travel during the UK/Euro summer.

My current Tier 5 working visa will expire before we travel outside the UK so I will not be returning on my Tier 5 visa. 

So my question is.. 

As an Australian Citizen, can I simply re-enter UK using my AUS Passport as a visa and state I am on holiday for a few months?

I will bring bank statements to prove I have over £5k savings and state my work is on hold until my RC is approved. I will also bring my Fiancée pay slips to prove she is earning £37k/year and can support me while on "holidays".

Do you think this will be fine? 

My last resort would be to apply for Family Permit but I would like to avoid the expense (ie 10 day accommodation/holiday outside UK etc) in doing this. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Yousra bou

Hello everyone well im.going to apply for residency card as a spouse of an eea national so i need to know what are the documents that i should submitt with the application . Thanks in advence


----------



## razane11

Yousra bou said:


> Hello everyone well im.going to apply for residency card as a spouse of an eea national so i need to know what are the documents that i should submitt with the application . Thanks in advence


do you want to apply for residence card ? if you are still in Morocco you need to apply for Family Permit


----------



## Yousra bou

No im in the 
uk i need to apply for the eea2


----------



## razane11

Yousra bou said:


> No im in the
> uk i need to apply for the eea2


send me your number in private


----------



## Yousra bou

razane11 said:


> Yousra bou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No im in the
> uk i need to apply for the eea2
> 
> 
> 
> send me your number in private[/QUOTE
> I ve tried to send u a msg but it says im.not allowed to perform this process . Send me yours and will contact you
Click to expand...


----------



## razane11

Yousra bou said:


> razane11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> send me your number in private[/QUOTE
> I ve tried to send u a msg but it says im.not allowed to perform this process . Send me yours and will contact you
> 
> 
> 
> check your visitor message
Click to expand...


----------



## Yousra bou

Unfortunatly i ve found nothing .


----------



## razane11

Yousra bou said:


> Unfortunatly i ve found nothing .


go to your profile and you find visitor message in your public profile


----------



## Mrbentley

Finally the long wait is over 4months 21 weeks and 149 days..... The timeline is below, hope it helps , i hope you get yours soon.. :heart:
Submitted 26 October
Received 27 October HO
Application Returned 16th November (due to inability to deduct application fee )
Resubmitted 17 November
Received 18 November by HO 
Resubmitted fee page 18 (November due to error i made which i noticed)
Fee page received 19 Nov and deducted.
Biometrics letter received 3 Dec( dated30 Nov)
Biometrics submitted 3 Dec. 
COA received 22 December dated 20 dec)
Request for EU passport 21 March 2016 passport Received 03 April 2016 
RC Approval received 14 April 2016 ( Dated 12 April 2016) It says you should receive your card within 10 working days.


----------



## Jason MD

Mrbentley said:


> Finally the long wait is over 4months 21 weeks and 149 days..... The timeline is below, hope it helps , i hope you get yours soon.. :heart:
> Submitted 26 October
> Received 27 October HO
> Application Returned 16th November (due to inability to deduct application fee )
> Resubmitted 17 November
> Received 18 November by HO
> Resubmitted fee page 18 (November due to error i made which i noticed)
> Fee page received 19 Nov and deducted.
> Biometrics letter received 3 Dec( dated30 Nov)
> Biometrics submitted 3 Dec.
> COA received 22 December dated 20 dec)
> Request for EU passport 21 March 2016 passport Received 03 April 2016
> RC Approval received 14 April 2016 ( Dated 12 April 2016) It says you should receive your card within 10 working days.


Congratulazione / Congratulations your success has made me more optimistic as you are the first in a long while to have received your RC in less than 6 months! 

My fiancee is Italian and myself Australian waiting on my RC which I am hoping approved within less than the standard 6 months as we have a wedding back home to attend.

Again, I am happy for you and hope the home office continue to process RC in a similar time frame to yours.


----------



## Jason MD

Jason MD said:


> Dear Joppa and anyone else who has experienced the same situation,
> 
> I am Australian with Fiancée who has dual citizenship Aus/Italian.
> 
> Applied for RC and been issued COA now waiting the 6 months processing.
> 
> In the meantime we would like to travel during the UK/Euro summer.
> 
> My current Tier 5 working visa will expire before we travel outside the UK so I will not be returning on my Tier 5 visa.
> 
> So my question is..
> 
> As an Australian Citizen, can I simply re-enter UK using my AUS Passport as a visa and state I am on holiday for a few months?
> 
> I will bring bank statements to prove I have over £5k savings and state my work is on hold until my RC is approved. I will also bring my Fiancée pay slips to prove she is earning £37k/year and can support me while on "holidays".
> 
> Do you think this will be fine?
> 
> My last resort would be to apply for Family Permit but I would like to avoid the expense (ie 10 day accommodation/holiday outside UK etc) in doing this.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Hello All, 

Has anyone had experience on travelling more specifically RE-ENTERING UK with the following only:

1. Non Visa National Passport (I am Australian so allowed 3 months visiting)
2. COA
3. Proof of relationship I.E wedding certificate or bank statements, utility bills etc. (we are unmarried engaged couple living together more than 2 years)
4. Pay slips and letter of EEA partners employment
5. My Fiancee by my side  

NOTE: we are not travelling long enough to apply for a Family Permit while outside the UK.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mrbentley

Thanks a bunch Jason, i kept updating them every time, so they know how real it is.. It looked really long i must say! Hopefully yours will come soon.


Jason MD said:


> Mrbentley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait is over 4months 21 weeks and 149 days..... The timeline is below, hope it helps , i hope you get yours soon.. :heart:
> Submitted 26 October
> Received 27 October HO
> Application Returned 16th November (due to inability to deduct application fee )
> Resubmitted 17 November
> Received 18 November by HO
> Resubmitted fee page 18 (November due to error i made which i noticed)
> Fee page received 19 Nov and deducted.
> Biometrics letter received 3 Dec( dated30 Nov)
> Biometrics submitted 3 Dec.
> COA received 22 December dated 20 dec)
> Request for EU passport 21 March 2016 passport Received 03 April 2016
> RC Approval received 14 April 2016 ( Dated 12 April 2016) It says you should receive your card within 10 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulazione / Congratulations your success has made me more optimistic as you are the first in a long while to have received your RC in less than 6 months!
> 
> My fiancee is Italian and myself Australian waiting on my RC which I am hoping approved within less than the standard 6 months as we have a wedding back home to attend.
> 
> Again, I am happy for you and hope the home office continue to process RC in a similar time frame to yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmythefish

Hi. I am getting quite concerned. I submitted my application on the 27th of October and did my biometrics the first week of November. Requested my passport back last month, but still have not heard anything back on my Residence Card application. Is this normal? I have made various inquiries, but the Home Office is really bad with giving out any information if it has not been over 6 months. Can anyone give me an indication of whether this is normal?


----------



## Micshek

I'd like to share my timeline :

EEA2 RC application : 06/11/15
Reception (royal mail tracking) : 09/11/15
Payment (credit card) : 11/11/15
Biometrics done : 23/11/15
CoA received : 12/12/15 but written on 10/12/15
I'm still waiting for the RC.
My wife (eea national) has just change her job (because better opportunity). She had a permanent job before for more than 2 years and she got a new one (permanent of course with 3 approval months). I'm doing a temporary job with possibility to become permanent but my employer is asking to bring a proof of my eligibility to continue my job. 
So my question is :
1) Should I inform HO (how?) for my wife's job or it will delay the process. 
2) Should I complain for not receiving an answer after 6 months since the date HO received my application? 
3) Should I ask for a proof of eligibility to continue my job? 
4) does someone know any official website which explain EEA family members rights about RC. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mrbentley

Write a cover letter and explain to HO, that's what i did all through my application, send loads of letters and payslips and whatever i felt the case worker needed to know.
Send your letters to the Liverpool address.



Micshek said:


> I'd like to share my timeline :
> 
> EEA2 RC application : 06/11/15
> Reception (royal mail tracking) : 09/11/15
> Payment (credit card) : 11/11/15
> Biometrics done : 23/11/15
> CoA received : 12/12/15 but written on 10/12/15
> I'm still waiting for the RC.
> My wife (eea national) has just change her job (because better opportunity). She had a permanent job before for more than 2 years and she got a new one (permanent of course with 3 approval months). I'm doing a temporary job with possibility to become permanent but my employer is asking to bring a proof of my eligibility to continue my job.
> So my question is :
> 1) Should I inform HO (how?) for my wife's job or it will delay the process.
> 2) Should I complain for not receiving an answer after 6 months since the date HO received my application?
> 3) Should I ask for a proof of eligibility to continue my job?
> 4) does someone know any official website which explain EEA family members rights about RC.
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mrbentley

Thanks Jason, dont giveup its on its way surely, just keep updating the HO with more information. Thats the same thing i did, to let them know the relationship is real. 


Jason MD said:


> Mrbentley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait is over 4months 21 weeks and 149 days..... The timeline is below, hope it helps , i hope you get yours soon.. :heart:
> Submitted 26 October
> Received 27 October HO
> Application Returned 16th November (due to inability to deduct application fee )
> Resubmitted 17 November
> Received 18 November by HO
> Resubmitted fee page 18 (November due to error i made which i noticed)
> Fee page received 19 Nov and deducted.
> Biometrics letter received 3 Dec( dated30 Nov)
> Biometrics submitted 3 Dec.
> COA received 22 December dated 20 dec)
> Request for EU passport 21 March 2016 passport Received 03 April 2016
> RC Approval received 14 April 2016 ( Dated 12 April 2016) It says you should receive your card within 10 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulazione / Congratulations your success has made me more optimistic as you are the first in a long while to have received your RC in less than 6 months!
> 
> My fiancee is Italian and myself Australian waiting on my RC which I am hoping approved within less than the standard 6 months as we have a wedding back home to attend.
> 
> Again, I am happy for you and hope the home office continue to process RC in a similar time frame to yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmythefish

I'm really worried about what is happening with my Residence Card :

EEA2 RC application : 27/10/15
Reception (royal mail tracking) : 28/10/15
Payment (debit card) : 29/10/15
Biometrics done : 10/11/15
CoA received : 29/11/15
I'm still waiting for the RC.

I have followed up on various occasions in writing (to which I have had no response) and by phone where they have told me they can do nothing for me before 6 months is over. I need to travel and I far that I might have problems getting back into the UK as even the validity of my CoA expires next week.


----------



## Ineedyouradvice

Hello 
Not sure how it's being processed these days I can share my 2013 experience 

Application sent on 1 febuary 2013
Payment was taken on 10 February 2013
Latter of acknowledgment was sent on 1 March 2013
Received my EEA family permit of 5 years on 15 April 2013


----------



## raissel

Same here, still waiting... here is my timeline:

EEA2 RC application : 23/10/15
Reception (royal mail tracking) : 26/10/15
CoA no right to work: 04/11/2015
Biometrics done : 13/11/15
I'm still waiting for the RC.

No information during the whole process... not a phone call, email or letter either to us or to the employee of the EU national.


----------



## jucasi

Hi;

Does anybody knows what happens if the RC is not authorized? How many time will I have to move out after they tell me? I am worried because I am from Mexico (German husband) and the flights are really expensive if bought with short time.


----------



## Joppa

Usually you have to leave UK within 4 weeks.


----------



## jimmythefish

If your application is denied you have a right to appeal. You therefor do not have to leave the country until all these avenues are exhausted. What I would do if I received a declined application is to approach a immigration attorney to lodge an appeal on my behalf. If everything is above board then they have no reason to decline.


----------



## Micshek

Thanks Mrbentley, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Micshek

Hi, 
I've just received a letter from HO. My RC will be sent within 10 working days. Here is my my timeline :
EEA2 RC application : 06/11/15 Reception (royal mail tracking) : 09/11/15 Payment (credit card) : 11/11/15 Biometrics done : 23/11/15 CoA received : 12/12/15
Approval letter received : 22/04/16.
Good luck


----------



## Mrbentley

Congrats 


Micshek said:


> Hi,
> I've just received a letter from HO. My RC will be sent within 10 working days. Here is my my timeline :
> EEA2 RC application : 06/11/15 Reception (royal mail tracking) : 09/11/15 Payment (credit card) : 11/11/15 Biometrics done : 23/11/15 CoA received : 12/12/15
> Approval letter received : 22/04/16.
> Good luck


----------



## Mrbentley

If you have applied for you EEA RC, just be patient its going to come hopefully, all i can say is updating the HO with more documents is also good .. Its never too much. :v:??


----------



## azaliarazor

I sent my EEA2 application in on April 1, they took money on April 4, I still have not gotten my appointment letter for biometrics. Should I be worried ? Is this normal to take this long? I am hoping for a COA letter with right to work so I can go work at my husbands company.


----------



## FlyingAlex

azaliarazor said:


> I sent my EEA2 application in on April 1, they took money on April 4, I still have not gotten my appointment letter for biometrics. Should I be worried ? Is this normal to take this long? I am hoping for a COA letter with right to work so I can go work at my husbands company.


You're still in the range of what's considered normal. Based on reports here, it usually takes 2-4 weeks for the biometrics letter to arrive once payment has been taken. Once you submit your biometrics, it will usually be another 2 weeks (give or take) for your CoA to come through.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Hi, can anyone share a copy of the documents/checklist that they've sent with their EEA2 (Family member of qualified person) application? I'm trying to determine whether we are sending too much or too little in support of our application. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mrbentley

Hello send all that you want, its never to much.
1.marriage Certificate 
2.passport of both EEA and non EEA.
3.Payslips for the EEA national.( I sent from 2014 -2016 + letter from the employer)
4.Proof of address.
5. Pictures + Cover letter introducing both of etc.
Hope it helps



futureexpat2015 said:


> Hi, can anyone share a copy of the documents/checklist that they've sent with their EEA2 (Family member of qualified person) application? I'm trying to determine whether we are sending too much or too little in support of our application. Thanks so much!


----------



## cathalmf

Im the EEA National and i might be changing employer soon.
Do i need to inform the Home Office that my employer has changed? If so, how do i do this?


----------



## Mrbentley

Well it depends on how fast you are changing employer, you had that in your cover letter when making your application and when you change your employer also provide the HO with information and a letter from your employer +payslip thats what i did .


cathalmf said:


> Im the EEA National and i might be changing employer soon.
> Do i need to inform the Home Office that my employer has changed? If so, how do i do this?


----------



## Ereluoba

Hi all I'm new to this forum , just wanted to ask cos I saw in another forum about someone using COA to apply for child benefit and tax credit. She's the mum of a British baby under the EU law so I want to know if it's possible ? Cos I heard if u win under zambrano you're not entitled to any benefit .


----------



## jucasi

Hi;
I applied for my RC in January, still waiting for the answer, but when they sent me the CoA it says I have no right to work in the meantime. My husband is a student so he doesn't have to pay council tax, but I can't work right now because they say so, and therefore I have no money to pay so much money for the council tax. 
Does anybody knows if I still have to pay the council tax?


----------



## azaliarazor

futureexpat2015 said:


> Hi, can anyone share a copy of the documents/checklist that they've sent with their EEA2 (Family member of qualified person) application? I'm trying to determine whether we are sending too much or too little in support of our application. Thanks so much!


I sent a ton!

Marriage Certificate
Employment Contract
Bank Statements
copy of his NI number issued
Rental Contract
Utilities Bills, power, and TV license
My Passport
His Dutch ID card
Credit card bill

I hope it's all they need. I sent all originals so I hope they send it all back too.


----------



## azaliarazor

FlyingAlex said:


> You're still in the range of what's considered normal. Based on reports here, it usually takes 2-4 weeks for the biometrics letter to arrive once payment has been taken. Once you submit your biometrics, it will usually be another 2 weeks (give or take) for your CoA to come through.


Is it pretty certain my CoA will allow me to work? My husband has a decent job, so how do they determine this? I am USA and he is Dutch. We are married and so I should, right? 

Originally I thought I would have to wait till I had RC so this will be a nice surprise if so.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Yes, CoA does allow you to work; however, some employers do want the RC. But I believe the letter actually says "grants permission to work in UK" or something along those lines.


----------



## azaliarazor

futureexpat2015 said:


> Yes, CoA does allow you to work; however, some employers do want the RC. But I believe the letter actually says "grants permission to work in UK" or something along those lines.


Great to hear. I will ask my husband to see what his company says about it. I am just trying to be patient for my biometric letter now. I wish it would come, it has still not gotten here. Does it take longer in Northern Ireland to get one since it is coming from mainland England office?


----------



## futureexpat2015

I'm not sure. It looks like they're mostly taking about 4 weeks to get the CoA out, but when I called, they said it can take up to 8. I haven't sent in my app yet, but hoping it will be quick!


----------



## azaliarazor

futureexpat2015 said:


> I'm not sure. It looks like they're mostly taking about 4 weeks to get the CoA out, but when I called, they said it can take up to 8. I haven't sent in my app yet, but hoping it will be quick!


I haven't even gotten my biometric appointment letter. They took my money on April 4th. This is what worries me.


----------



## jimmythefish

Can someone indicate what I can do if it has been 6 months and I have not had a response on my Residence Card application? Is there a specific contact line? The general inquiry line just takes your details and nothing comes of it. My understanding is the EU legislation requires a card to be issued within the 6 month period (not only a decision to be made). Can any one help??


----------



## raissel

*Same situation here*

Hi, I´m in the same situation, 
Application sent -----23 oct 2015
Application received --26 oct 2015
Money taken --------28 oct 2015
CoA no right to work- 04 nov 2015
Biometrics ----------13 nov 2015

No more news from them... I called on April 25th 2016 to 0300 123 2253 and they told me that the 6 months is from the date they got the money... called again the same day, another person got the call and then they asked for my case ID and told me they´ll call me during the next days, no news yet. Please let me know if you have any progress. I´m trying to contact my MP as well.



jimmythefish said:


> Can someone indicate what I can do if it has been 6 months and I have not had a response on my Residence Card application? Is there a specific contact line? The general inquiry line just takes your details and nothing comes of it. My understanding is the EU legislation requires a card to be issued within the 6 month period (not only a decision to be made). Can any one help??


----------



## jimmythefish

Hi. I am also trying to go the route of my MP.


----------



## AncAinu

azaliarazor said:


> I haven't even gotten my biometric appointment letter. They took my money on April 4th. This is what worries me.


It seems Home Office is slow lately, for an application on 14 march (received), the biometric letter came on 8 April.
And still waiting COA.


----------



## Jason MD

Hello all.

Can anyone advise if they have had a similar situation..?

I have submitted my application and received my COA, completed my Bio all by the 15th March.

My fiancee and I are needing to travel to Australia fro a wedding on 13th May so I requested my passports back on 7th April.

It has been over 10 days that I have requested passports returned, at the 10 day mark I notified using the online application that they had still not been returned and still no passports.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Home office on the phone said I had to wait another 10 full days form the time I notified them I had not received the passports back the first time. This is cutting ti close to our departure date!

Do you thin its because they have not had my documents for a long period? (less than 2 months).

Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## Joppa

No, that has nothing to do with it. They are just very busy, reaching the peak application time.


----------



## azaliarazor

Joppa said:


> No, that has nothing to do with it. They are just very busy, reaching the peak application time.


Is that why I still don't have my bio appointment letter? This is killing me. It seems like everyone else got theirs in 2 weeks and it's been 3 now.


----------



## Joppa

One week later than others is nothing.


----------



## jimmythefish

Hi. Guys, I have asked this question before and I am really looking for some guidance! What do I do when my Residence Card has not been issued in over 6 months?? I need to travel for work and this is becoming a real issue for my employer!! I see on this forum that there applicants with a turnaround time which is up to 5 weeks shorter than mine is at this stage, and I am yet to receive a card (which will push mine back at least 2 more weeks should I receive an approval letter today). How can this be? I know they state that cases are treated individually, but I complied to all requirements!! 

Any advice on what to do???


----------



## raissel

did you get an answer from your MP? mine said that they contacted the HO and the case should be solved within two weeks


----------



## Jason MD

Joppa said:


> No, that has nothing to do with it. They are just very busy, reaching the peak application time.


Quick update:

Both fiancees and my passport arrived yesterday. 15 'working' days after online application.

Thank God! Now hopefully my RC is approved and issued soon.

Also Joppa, do you know if I can travel and re-enter using my Australian passports, COA, fiancee (EEA national) by my side, proof she is employed in UK (evidence of job letter and pay slips etc)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa

Not officially. You need EEA family permit. They may give EEA dependant ink stamp, or they may not.


----------



## Johntan

raissel said:


> did you get an answer from your MP? mine said that they contacted the HO and the case should be solved within two weeks


Hi Raissel, please keep me posted on any updates as I'm almost reaching the 6month deadline as well (submitted my application on 10/11/15). Thanks!


----------



## jimmythefish

Hi guys,

Quick update. It has been over 6 months since I applied for a Residence Card. I had a call back from the Home Office today who told me that my application is still in process. The lady was from the call centre and basically only told me that and that she had no further information. After some protest from my side (as I want to know how long it will take seeing that I have been waiting past deadline), she said that if I don't like it then I can lodge a complaint ([email protected]). I did lodge a complaint and also contacted my local MP at her parliamentary office to follow up on this matter. This is the most ridiculous process I have ever encountered!

Can anyone indicate if there is any other route to follow?


----------



## W-e-i

I thought they would give you a more proper answer than this . Since they make you wait six months and refuse to talk to you in six months . I hope they will at least take your complain seriously . 

I sent my application at Nov.18, and still hear nothing from them . I am going to call them soon .


----------



## azaliarazor

I got my Bio appointment letter today. I feel so relieved.


----------



## syr

Hello!

I've found this forum to be really useful, with all the experience found here! I've applied for a family permit (Syrian with an EEA spouse), and planning to move to the UK in august'16 and will apply for a Residence card once i arrive there. I have one question i was hoping someone could help with:

Assuming you applied for the RC, got your COA, got your passport back and then travelled out of the UK. Can you receive your residence card while you're outside the UK and then use it to enter the UK since the family permit would be expired by then?


----------



## jimmythefish

Syr, you will not be able to apply for a residence card and then leave the UK and enter once you have received it again. In order to apply for a residence card you have to be in the UK for a couple of months and show that you and your spouse have settled. Meaning you need at least 3 months' bank statements showing income, that you have a job or have at least been looking for a job and also that you have a permanent address. You will also need the card to enter the UK again. So if you leave the UK without it and then enter at a later stage, your residence card could possibly be revoked at the border as you failed to comply with the requirements for you to settle here. That is what I was informed by an immigration attorney.


----------



## Joppa

jimmythefish said:


> Syr, you will not be able to apply for a residence card and then leave the UK and enter once you have received it again. In order to apply for a residence card you have to be in the UK for a couple of months and show that you and your spouse have settled. Meaning you need at least 3 months' bank statements showing income, that you have a job or have at least been looking for a job and also that you have a permanent address. You will also need the card to enter the UK again. So if you leave the UK without it and then enter at a later stage, your residence card could possibly be revoked at the border as you failed to comply with the requirements for you to settle here. That is what I was informed by an immigration attorney.


Not quite correct. You don't need to be 'settled' in UK, but your EEA partner must be exercising EU treaty right, through work for example. In addition you need to be living with your EEA spouse and have suitable accommodation. 

What Syr has said largely works, if there is someone in UK to receive the residence card and then it's sent to Syr before returning to UK. If Syr wants to return before residence card is issued, the advice is to apply for a fresh EEA family permit abroad. It's best not to try to re-enter using COA, as you may not be admitted (COA isn't a travel document), and as visa national, he won't be allowed to board the flight for UK without EEA family permit, UK visa or residence card.


----------



## syr

Joppa said:


> Not quite correct. You don't need to be 'settled' in UK, but your EEA partner must be exercising EU treaty right, through work for example. In addition you need to be living with your EEA spouse and have suitable accommodation.
> 
> What Syr has said largely works, if there is someone in UK to receive the residence card and then it's sent to Syr before returning to UK. If Syr wants to return before residence card is issued, the advice is to apply for a fresh EEA family permit abroad. It's best not to try to re-enter using COA, as you may not be admitted (COA isn't a travel document).


Thanks Joppa & jimmythefish!


----------



## Ereluoba

Hi Joppa please help with my question, as I'll like to know if I can apply for child benefit and tax credit with COA I'm a mum to British daughter under derivative right and the only primary carer for her as the dad and I are not together . Or do I have to wait till I get my RC before I apply also would I get it?


----------



## tombigbee88

jimmythefish said:


> Hi. Guys, I have asked this question before and I am really looking for some guidance! What do I do when my Residence Card has not been issued in over 6 months?? I need to travel for work and this is becoming a real issue for my employer!! I see on this forum that there applicants with a turnaround time which is up to 5 weeks shorter than mine is at this stage, and I am yet to receive a card (which will push mine back at least 2 more weeks should I receive an approval letter today). How can this be? I know they state that cases are treated individually, but I complied to all requirements!!
> 
> Any advice on what to do???


I applied for my RC card in January and recently took a holiday to Oslo. I requested my passport back as my employer wanted to send me to the US for work, but that has yet to happen. I did get a holiday in, though, and was able to travel with my COA. I had some trouble getting back into the UK, but the supervisor said that they can't expect us to not travel for 6 months (he added that the 6 month turnaround for the RC is ridiculous into itself). So I wouldn't sweat it and go ahead and travel. I can share an image of the stamp I received when I returned (the supervisor had a special stamp for me).


----------



## Joppa

EEA dependant ink stamp.


----------



## Jason MD

tombigbee88 said:


> I applied for my RC card in January and recently took a holiday to Oslo. I requested my passport back as my employer wanted to send me to the US for work, but that has yet to happen. I did get a holiday in, though, and was able to travel with my COA. I had some trouble getting back into the UK, but the supervisor said that they can't expect us to not travel for 6 months (he added that the 6 month turnaround for the RC is ridiculous into itself). So I wouldn't sweat it and go ahead and travel. I can share an image of the stamp I received when I returned (the supervisor had a special stamp for me).


Hi Tombigbee88 

Did you travel alone? Did you have to show any documents to prove your relationship with EEA national or simply Passport (non visa national being the USA) and COA certificate?

I am Australian and travelling soon with my Fiancee, all I will have is AUS passport, COA and a few letters (utility bills, rent and pay slip) to prove our relationship.

I know they recommend applying for EEA Family permit but we are not travelling and staying in the same location for long enough.

Hope this is going to be enough fro me to re-enter the UK!


----------



## tombigbee88

Jason MD said:


> Hi Tombigbee88
> 
> Did you travel alone? Did you have to show any documents to prove your relationship with EEA national or simply Passport (non visa national being the USA) and COA certificate?
> 
> I am Australian and travelling soon with my Fiancee, all I will have is AUS passport, COA and a few letters (utility bills, rent and pay slip) to prove our relationship.
> 
> I know they recommend applying for EEA Family permit but we are not travelling and staying in the same location for long enough.
> 
> Hope this is going to be enough fro me to re-enter the UK!


I was with my German husband and we both walked up to the Customs agent together. I don't think it mattered one way or the other if he was there. The agent was focused on my COA. I had my marriage certificate and work contract, but she said those were separate issues and didn't look at them. I think a passport and COA are enough. Those were the only things she was interested in looking at. 

You might want to mention the EEA regulatory stamp when approaching the UK agent. And I'm hoping since I have that stamp in my passport already it'll make it a bit easier in the future. I asked the supervisor if there was anything I could have done or could do to make this process easier in the future and he shook his head and said 'No.' 

I wanted to do the family permit route as well, but you need to submit the same information for that as you do for the damn RC card, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Jason MD

tombigbee88 said:


> I was with my German husband and we both walked up to the Customs agent together. I don't think it mattered one way or the other if he was there. The agent was focused on my COA. I had my marriage certificate and work contract, but she said those were separate issues and didn't look at them. I think a passport and COA are enough. Those were the only things she was interested in looking at.
> 
> You might want to mention the EEA regulatory stamp when approaching the UK agent. And I'm hoping since I have that stamp in my passport already it'll make it a bit easier in the future. I asked the supervisor if there was anything I could have done or could do to make this process easier in the future and he shook his head and said 'No.'
> 
> I wanted to do the family permit route as well, but you need to submit the same information for that as you do for the damn RC card, so I didn't bother.


OK well that sounds promising. I agree they make it very difficult to apply for a family permit while holding all your docs for processing the RC!

Thanks for your response and good luck with your RC.

Jason.


----------



## Joppa

I still recommend getting EEA family permit if at all possible. Some immigration officers can be understanding and try to help, but others are sticklers for rules and may not be so helpful or sympathetic. I know of at least one person who had their request for EEA dependant ink stamp refused, after consulting with supervisor.


----------



## hopeitwill

I also requested my passport on the 12th and nothing has been returned to me, no correspondence either. I have also done the progress enquiry form and requested the passport for a second time but it feels like they will never arrive. Are there any other ways to request them back? I have to travel next week on Friday and the funny thing is I have a family permit that is valid until mid August.


----------



## Jason MD

hopeitwill said:


> I also requested my passport on the 12th and nothing has been returned to me, no correspondence either. I have also done the progress inquiry form and requested the passport for a second time but it feels like they will never arrive. Are there any other ways to request them back? I have to travel next week on Friday and the funny thing is I have a family permit that is valid until mid August.


I would call them and let them know your situation, when I did this they said wait until 10 days have passed from the second request notification and they will put in a special request. 

My passport request timeline: 
1. requested using online link and waited 10 working days
2. activated the inquiry link online and received passports 5 work days later 

Total 15 working days.

Number to call: 0300 1232253 then press 2 and 2 again when prompt.


----------



## Ereluoba

Hi Joppa , is it that you can't be bothered helping me or you've not seen my question ?please I really need advice from anyone who can help thanks very much.


----------



## Joppa

What is your question?


----------



## hopeitwill

Thank you  but I actually called them and got the same answer as you did so I don't know if that would make any difference. I guess I could give them another call tomorrow if they still have not been returned.


----------



## futureexpat2015

*EEA2/Residence Card Processing Time - 2016*

Hi all, 
Just thought I would start a new EEA2 processing time thread, since we're now five months into the new year. 

I'll start:
- 28/04/2016: EEA2 (FM-QP) application sent via special delivery
- 29/04/2016: Signed for by home office
- 5/4/2016: Fees withdrawn from account (reads on statement as EURO 0 LIVERPOOL GB)

I'll update when I get my biometrics invitation and CoA. Mods, please feel free to move/delete this post if it's out of place, but I figured it was time for a new thread!


----------



## Ereluoba

I asked if I could apply for child benefit and tax credit with COA I applied for derivative permit as the primary carer to a British child.


----------



## Ereluoba

I would like to know if I would be granted if I apply.


----------



## Joppa

Best to wait till you get your residence card.


----------



## Ereluoba

Ok thanks very much


----------



## hopeitwill

Hello again everyone,

My MP just called me to say that the HO told them that I cannot have my passport returned to me before they checked everything and that they have up to 6 months to do that. Am I not allowed to have my passport back as a non-EU person? Am I mistaken in what I am reading online or anywhere?
I even have a valid family permit until mid August.


----------



## jimmythefish

hopeitwill said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> My MP just called me to say that the HO told them that I cannot have my passport returned to me before they checked everything and that they have up to 6 months to do that. Am I not allowed to have my passport back as a non-EU person? Am I mistaken in what I am reading online or anywhere?
> I even have a valid family permit until mid August.


You can request your passport back after submission of you application if you have given your biometrics. I have done it and so has my work colleague. There is no way that they can hold you passport. You can request it back through the website and they deliver it to you within 10 working days. 

On an unrelated note, my MP's office has followed up on my application which has now been with the Home Office for over 6.5 months and basically got told to wait, just as I was told. 

The Home Office seems to be the most useless administrative body I have ever dealt with!


----------



## paulngui

Hi all, I'm currently in the process of applying for a Residence Card as an unmarried partner. I got the Biometric request form and the CoA at the same time (received 25 April 2016), but the issue I'm having is that on the CoA it says that they can't confirm my right to work.

This is now a problem, as I was of the understanding (as per advice from our visa agent) that should we apply prior to expiry of my Tier 5 (YMS) visa, the conditions of this visa (i.e. right to remain and live in the UK) should be maintained while the Residence Card application is being processed. I have written to our MP to make an enquiry to the Home Office about this, but awaiting a response.

Does anyone know more about this? I don't want to be jobless for the whole time it is being processed.


----------



## jimmythefish

paulngui said:


> Hi all, I'm currently in the process of applying for a Residence Card as an unmarried partner. I got the Biometric request form and the CoA at the same time (received 25 April 2016), but the issue I'm having is that on the CoA it says that they can't confirm my right to work.
> 
> This is now a problem, as I was of the understanding (as per advice from our visa agent) that should we apply prior to expiry of my Tier 5 (YMS) visa, the conditions of this visa (i.e. right to remain and live in the UK) should be maintained while the Residence Card application is being processed. I have written to our MP to make an enquiry to the Home Office about this, but awaiting a response.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this? I don't want to be jobless for the whole time it is being processed.


Hi,

Is the letter your received a confirmation of application or certificate of application, because the certificate will clearly state your rights and usually comes one month after application and also after the biometrics have been submitted.


----------



## paulngui

Thanks for your reply. It is a certificate of application. I was expecting it to come after the biometrics, but I have read several cases (I think exclusively for the case of unmarried partners) whereby it has come back at the same time as the biometrics request, with the line saying they can't confirm the applicant's right to work.



jimmythefish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the letter your received a confirmation of application or certificate of application, because the certificate will clearly state your rights and usually comes one month after application and also after the biometrics have been submitted.


----------



## hopeitwill

Is it possible that the Home Office thinks my marriage is a marriage of convenience? The only reason I could find to their answer today is that they think it is a sham marriage and refuse to return me my passport even though I highly doubt that is lawful.


jimmythefish said:


> You can request your passport back after submission of you application if you have given your biometrics. I have done it and so has my work colleague. There is no way that they can hold you passport. You can request it back through the website and they deliver it to you within 10 working days.
> 
> On an unrelated note, my MP's office has followed up on my application which has now been with the Home Office for over 6.5 months and basically got told to wait, just as I was told.
> 
> The Home Office seems to be the most useless administrative body I have ever dealt with!


----------



## raissel

As far as I understand now, there are two conditions for a CoA without rights to work... not sending the original passport or unmarried couples. In such case, the CoA arrives at the same time as the biometrics and doesn't confirm your right to work. 

best of lucks... I'm still waiting my RC after almost 7 months without right to work for being unable to send my passport.



paulngui said:


> Hi all, I'm currently in the process of applying for a Residence Card as an unmarried partner. I got the Biometric request form and the CoA at the same time (received 25 April 2016), but the issue I'm having is that on the CoA it says that they can't confirm my right to work.
> 
> This is now a problem, as I was of the understanding (as per advice from our visa agent) that should we apply prior to expiry of my Tier 5 (YMS) visa, the conditions of this visa (i.e. right to remain and live in the UK) should be maintained while the Residence Card application is being processed. I have written to our MP to make an enquiry to the Home Office about this, but awaiting a response.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this? I don't want to be jobless for the whole time it is being processed.


----------



## Jason MD

paulngui said:


> Hi all, I'm currently in the process of applying for a Residence Card as an unmarried partner. I got the Biometric request form and the CoA at the same time (received 25 April 2016), but the issue I'm having is that on the CoA it says that they can't confirm my right to work.
> 
> This is now a problem, as I was of the understanding (as per advice from our visa agent) that should we apply prior to expiry of my Tier 5 (YMS) visa, the conditions of this visa (i.e. right to remain and live in the UK) should be maintained while the Residence Card application is being processed. I have written to our MP to make an enquiry to the Home Office about this, but awaiting a response.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this? I don't want to be jobless for the whole time it is being processed.


Hi Paulngui,

I have also applied as unmarried partner and received both Bio and COA with no right to work.

I am continuing to work on my Tier 5 Visa which expires end of June. Hopefully my RC arrives before the expiry otherwise I will simply continue to work until he RC comes. 

I don't believe this will have any effect as I know my work will not have a calendar entry to notify when my current Visa expires nor would home office know I am continuing to work.

I agree with you regarding unmarried applications do not allow you to work as they find it harder to prove the relationship without a marriage cert. 

When did you apply for your RC?


----------



## Lucacton

*Residence card approved*

Hi all!
Today in the post we received our passports and our supporting documents back.
We also found a letter enclosed saying that the residence permit is on the way and its should take approx 10 working days to arrive (the letter is dated 05/05/2016).
So it seems to me that we made it 
I really hope all of you guys can receive it asap as we did.
Briefly:
My wife applied for her Residence Card (she is Japanese 26y.o. and I am Italian 27 y.o.).
-We applied the 27.11.15, 
-She had her bio taken at the Post office on the 19.12.15 
-We received the CoA on the 04.01.2016.
-09.05.2016 we received our documents back and the letter saying that the permit is on his way to us in few days.
I guess it was pretty quick in our case (probably luck), we were also quite lucky with the finance visa, as we got it in 10 working days (without the need to pay for priority).

If it can help, this is what we sent with the application for the Residence card:
- Applicant passport
- Sponsor passport
- 2 photos of the applicant
-1 photo of the sponsor
- Marriage certificate
- Letter of my employer
- Payslips of the last 3 months 

Good luck to everybody! Be strong and patient!


----------



## Johntan

*UKRC approved too! *

Hi guys, I just got my UK residence card today by post and I can't get any happier than this! I wish all of you the best of luck as well and stay optimistic! 

My application timeline is about the same as @Lucacton: got a letter a few days back saying my card will arrive within 10 days time and it did.

Regarding the documents required for the application, apart from the mandatory documents, I have also sent the Home Office my sponsor's (my spouse 's Polish) NI letter, proof of her work history here in the UK (her numerous payslips), proof of her tax receipts and put them all nicely and neatly together.

During the dreary 6-month wait, my spouse switched jobs so I also took the initiative to update the HO (at their Liverpool office - it's the same address they use when they send you your COA) by sending them the relevant updated documents (such as proof of employment as well as payslips) and a new section of the application form to fill in details of the changed employment.

I got all of the documents back (including those I have sent to their Liverpool office) together with my letter stating that my UK card has been approved (the card arrives separately). It's useful to know that *the HO has never replied or acknowledged my letter to them* which I have sent to their Liverpool office even though I have earnestly requested them to do so in my letter (so I actually assumed it was ignored and I was quite distraught). I guess it is their policy to remain absolutely unresponsive during this whole process, for reasons unbeknownst.

Overall, I guess I have been really really fortunate. I was actually quite pessimistic about it so it was a very nice surprise to have received the letter all of a sudden. My advice to you my fellow comrades is to give the HO everything, or MORE than is required, and put them in a nice, coherent, concise orderly manner. Attach a letter if necessary. Take the initiative to update the HO only if it is absolutely necessary (as I don't think it is wise to prod them with queries). And most importantly, have faith! 

Best of luck


----------



## hsn1

Hi,

I applied 3 weeks ago for EEA2, my timeline is;

I am non-EU (Turkish)
My wife (EU) working
I have EEA Family Permit

19apr2016- docs sent
20apr2016- docs arrived
22apr2016- money withdrawn

Now i am waiting for the biometrics letter. Btw, today i got a job interview mail, it will be in 2 weeks. So I am worried about the COA.

Is there any April applicant? Can you please share your timeline?

Thanks,


----------



## hsn1

azaliarazor said:


> I got my Bio appointment letter today. I feel so relieved.


Hi,

Did you get your COA yet?


----------



## futureexpat2015

I started an EEA2-2016 thread with my info. Thought it would be easier to track current applications there since we're 5 months into the year now!


----------



## jimmythefish

Guys,

I am at an absolute loss of words here! I have applied 7 months ago and have followed up through every possible avenue. I have called the Home Office and not once have I received a call back within the stated time period. I have written the Home Office, without response. I have lodged a complaint with the Home Office complaints directorate and the time on even that has now passed. Not on one single process has the Home Office stayed within their time limits. I have also contacted my local MP who is following up on my behalf! Does anybody know of any other way in which I can escalate this matter?!


----------



## Jason MD

Hello I am Australian in an Unmarried Relationship (more than 2 years living together at same address) with my Italian finacee.

My timeline is:

App: sent 25 Feb 2016
Received: 26 Feb 2016
Biometric letter received: 19 March 2016 (letter dated 15 March 2016)
Biometric done: 21 March 2016
COA: received 19 March (arrives with Bio if unmarried partner applicant)
Requested Passports returned for travel: 7 April
Received passports: 27 April (14days latter)

Awaiting the following:
Residence card: waiting


----------



## syr

Hi guys,

Do you know if someone could enter the UK if a valid family permit is on a cancelled/expired passport? I'll obviously have the new passport as well, and so i'll be carrying both at customs. 

Anyone had any experience in this?


----------



## Joppa

It doesn't matter, provided you also carry a valid passport as well.


----------



## syr

Joppa said:


> It doesn't matter, provided you also carry a valid passport as well.


Thanks Joppa!


----------



## AncAinu

We are at 22 opening days after biometrics... still no COA...


----------



## jennifer_epic

hsn1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied 3 weeks ago for EEA2, my timeline is;
> 
> I am non-EU (Turkish)
> My wife (EU) working
> I have EEA Family Permit
> 
> 19apr2016- docs sent
> 20apr2016- docs arrived
> 22apr2016- money withdrawn
> 
> Now i am waiting for the biometrics letter. Btw, today i got a job interview mail, it will be in 2 weeks. So I am worried about the COA.
> 
> Is there any April applicant? Can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Hsn1, I was delivered my application 20 April, just 1 day after u. I m now also waiting for the biometrics letter, have you receive the biometrics letter already?


----------



## AncAinu

our application was given on 11 march, received 14 march, money withdraw like 18, then biometrics arrived on 8 april, and still no COA so far, so it sucks hard


----------



## mekk

Hello, 

It s been just over 3 months we are waiting for the result as well. I got my EEA2 permit within 7 weeks in 2013, but apparently HO is taking their time recently with EU applications.

Here is the time-line. 

*Country applying from :* UK
*Type of visa applied for: *EEA (PR) - EEA national as main applicant, non-EEA applicant added as unmarried family member
*Date application submitted (postal) :* 02.02.2016 (delivered to Home Office :03.02.2016)
*Home Office confirmation email about receiving the application(email) :* 22.02.2016
*Biometrics letter received:* 22.02.2016 (given on the 23.02.2016 at a post office)
*A letter received confirming Non-EU partner`s work right : *26.02.2016

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Alex_c_y1977

Hi everyone
Have a read of this thread and it sounds so despressing!!!

I am from Australia and have a civil partner who is from Poland.

I have actually used a visa agent to submit the application for me.

Anyway, below is my time-line

Country applying from : UK

Application sent: 6 April 2016
Application received by Home Office: 7 April 2016
Heard nothing for a month, and finally received the biometrics letter on 9 May 2016 (letter dated 5 May 2016)
Done the biometrics on 10 May

So now waiting for the COA.... Wonder how long it will take! Like everyone says, it seems HO is taking a much longer time nowadays... wonder if this is because everyone is trying to apply before the EU referandum!

Anyone who recently done the biometrics know how long it will take to receive the COA?

Good luck to everyone here!

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Leecy

I'm now just waiting for the residence card to come through, here is my timeline:


*Sent:* 1st April 2016
*Received:* 4th April 2016
*Passport Request form filled:* 4th April 2016
*Payment taken:* 8th April 2016
*Biometrics Letter received: *18th April 2016
*Biometrics complete:* 18th April 2016
*Passport Request #2:* 19th April 2016
*COA Sent: *21st April 2016
*COA With Right to Work Received:* 25th April 2016
*Passport returned:* 26th April 2016
*RC: *Pending

My EEA Family Permit expires in June and have a fair bit of travel coming up so hoping to get it sooner rather than later but judging by this forum, I shouldn't expect it before September.


----------



## 99visaproblems

Hi Jason,

I was wondering if you were able to travel back in to the UK (or if you were still going to attempt to travel)?

I also was wondering if you kept your Tier 5 visa and never sent it in or if you asked for it back with your passport? I ask because I think I should get my passport back soon (I need it to sit a financial exam and my lawyer has told me they will most likely send it back before then, she also provided a certified copy for them to use). However, we delayed on asking back my tier 2 residence card so as to not influence the timeline.

And so I was also wondering about travel as well. If I were to travel soon I would have my physical passport without my tier 2 residence card. However, I'm American so not visa-dependent, and I technically still have an open tier 2 visa (I've also actually traveled in and out of the UK a couple of times without holding my actual tier 2 residence card - bc I left it at home hehe - and UKBA has been fine with me just providing them with photocopies).


----------



## hsn1

jennifer_epic said:


> hsn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I applied 3 weeks ago for EEA2, my timeline is;
> 
> I am non-EU (Turkish)
> My wife (EU) working
> I have EEA Family Permit
> 
> 19apr2016- docs sent
> 20apr2016- docs arrived
> 22apr2016- money withdrawn
> 
> Now i am waiting for the biometrics letter. Btw, today i got a job interview mail, it will be in 2 weeks. So I am worried about the COA.
> 
> Is there any April applicant? Can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hsn1, I was delivered my application 20 April, just 1 day after u. I m now also waiting for the biometrics letter, have you receive the biometrics letter already?
Click to expand...

Hi Jennifer_epic
I am still waiting for the biometrics  I hope we will receive it in this week. I will write any news here.


----------



## Jason MD

99visaproblems said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I was wondering if you were able to travel back in to the UK (or if you were still going to attempt to travel)?
> 
> I also was wondering if you kept your Tier 5 visa and never sent it in or if you asked for it back with your passport? I ask because I think I should get my passport back soon (I need it to sit a financial exam and my lawyer has told me they will most likely send it back before then, she also provided a certified copy for them to use). However, we delayed on asking back my tier 2 residence card so as to not influence the timeline.
> 
> And so I was also wondering about travel as well. If I were to travel soon I would have my physical passport without my tier 2 residence card. However, I'm American so not visa-dependent, and I technically still have an open tier 2 visa (I've also actually traveled in and out of the UK a couple of times without holding my actual tier 2 residence card - bc I left it at home hehe - and UKBA has been fine with me just providing them with photocopies).


Hi

I have received my passports back with my Tier 5 visa (expires end of June) the Tier 5 visa is inserted as a permanent item in your passport so cannot be removed. 

I have a trip to Italy in June which my Tier 5 will still be valid for my return to UK. After this I have a Trip in July which I will return using my COA, Non-Visa national passport, fiancee by my side (ha ha) and a few letter to prove she is practicing her rights in UK (pay slips, utility bills, bank statements).

I will write back to tell you my experience after July.

Jason.


----------



## melody.smms

I have sent the EEA(EFM) application as unmarried partner as well with the advice from this forum, thankfully. My timeline so far:

Application sent : 26 April 2016
Application received by HO : 27 April 2016
Fees charged : 28 April 2016

No more correspondence so far. I'm in 3weeks now. But seeing timelines here, still optimistic, hopefully.


----------



## sajsnesan

futureexpat2015 said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought I would start a new EEA2 processing time thread, since we're now five months into the new year.
> 
> I'll start:
> - 28/04/2016: EEA2 (FM-QP) application sent via special delivery
> - 29/04/2016: Signed for by home office
> - 5/4/2016: Fees withdrawn from account (reads on statement as EURO 0 LIVERPOOL GB)
> 
> I'll update when I get my biometrics invitation and CoA. Mods, please feel free to move/delete this post if it's out of place, but I figured it was time for a new thread!


Hi futureexpat,

I have exact same timelines.

But only 65 GBP got cut from my account. My wife is a Portuguese national and so I believe her application is being processed first.

What about you? 

Statement mentions same - EURO LIVERPOOL


----------



## futureexpat2015

Hi, I haven't gotten my CoA or invitation for biometrics yet. I am hoping it comes soon, but looking at recent timelines, it looks like the HO is taking a bit longer this month.


----------



## hsn1

Alex_c_y1977 said:


> Hi everyone
> Have a read of this thread and it sounds so despressing!!!
> 
> I am from Australia and have a civil partner who is from Poland.
> 
> I have actually used a visa agent to submit the application for me.
> 
> Anyway, below is my time-line
> 
> Country applying from : UK
> 
> Application sent: 6 April 2016
> Application received by Home Office: 7 April 2016
> Heard nothing for a month, and finally received the biometrics letter on 9 May 2016 (letter dated 5 May 2016)
> Done the biometrics on 10 May
> 
> So now waiting for the COA.... Wonder how long it will take! Like everyone says, it seems HO is taking a much longer time nowadays... wonder if this is because everyone is trying to apply before the EU referandum!
> 
> Anyone who recently done the biometrics know how long it will take to receive the COA?
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


Hi Alex_c_y1977,

Any news for the CoA?


----------



## sajsnesan

You must hv applied via both EEA(QP) and EEA (FM) forms right for the registration certificate and residence card respectively.

So, there should be 130 GBP cut from your account?

Have they cut 65 GBP or 130 GBP from your account ?

In my case only 65 GBP has been cut.


----------



## Joppa

Often money is withdrawn separately for two applications.


----------



## melody.smms

hsn1 said:


> Hi Jennifer_epic
> I am still waiting for the biometrics  I hope we will receive it in this week. I will write any news here.


Hey guys,

Just wondering if you've received your biometric letter? Mine is exactly 3weeks today already and only a few days after yours. Start to get impatient/worried now.

Thanks


----------



## Alex_c_y1977

hsn1 said:


> Hi Alex_c_y1977,
> 
> Any news for the CoA?


Hey
I did get the CoA from Home Office on Monday (and the CoA dated 12 May - 2 days after i have done my biometrics) - so it is actually quicker than i expected! 

Cheers
Alex


----------



## hsn1

Is the COA with work permit?


----------



## Alex_c_y1977

hsn1 said:


> Is the COA with work permit?


Yes it is the COA allows me to work.
Cheers
Alex


----------



## cathalmf

hsn1 said:


> Is the COA with work permit?


Its a confirmation letter to confirm your application. 
On the letter it will say if your application allows you to work or not. 

My wifes letter states that she is free to seek employment.


----------



## hsn1

Alex_c_y1977 said:


> Yes it is the COA allows me to work.
> Cheers
> Alex


Thank you for your answer. Tomorrow it will be 1 month for my application, but still no biometrics letter. I hope COA will arrive soon after biometrics because I have interviews next week.

Thanks


----------



## CallieBond

Once I sent in the Biometrics and received the CoA from the HO, I asked for both my USA passport and my husbands Italian passport back. There was no problems with the return and no impact.


----------



## CallieBond

syr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if someone could enter the UK if a valid family permit is on a cancelled/expired passport? I'll obviously have the new passport as well, and so i'll be carrying both at customs.
> 
> Anyone had any experience in this?


I had to do this all the time. More a pain carrying 2 passports, but never a problem with the valid visa in expired passport and valid passport. Now I get to carry the RC and passport, not a win, as still have to keep up with 2 documents, but, at least I remain legal. If only I could go back to using the e-gates. I am still shocked that with a RC, I can no longer use the same e-gates as other EEA nationals and on a work visa, there was no problem using them. The system is odd at best.


----------



## Sareerraza

Hello,
I am new in the forum
I am italian and applied RC for my wife
12.12.2015 send documents
14.12.2015 cost deducted
09.01.2016 biometric given
17.01.2016 COA with right of work

Not requested the passports back waiting for RC 

Does any one else applied in the month of December 2015 or January 2016

Thankyou


----------



## mard2530

Sareerraza said:


> Hello,
> I am new in the forum
> I am italian and applied RC for my wife
> 12.12.2015 send documents
> 14.12.2015 cost deducted
> 09.01.2016 biometric given
> 17.01.2016 COA with right of work
> 
> Not requested the passports back waiting for RC
> 
> Does any one else applied in the month of December 2015 or January 2016
> 
> Thankyou


Hi I applied on 04/01/2016, still I'm waiting for a decision. I received my CoA on 05/02/2016. I've requested my passport and partner's back 9 working days ago. They haven't arrived so far. I'll wait tomorrow. If They don't arrive I'll make a second request.

I have EEA Family Permit expired since July.


----------



## futureexpat2015

You should bring some form of ID to your interview-all of the interviews I have attended have made a photocopy of my passport. Good luck!


----------



## MDF1109

Hello. I am Japanese woman of Italian wife.
I would like to share our time line,

10/12/2015 Sent application from post office(EEA family permit and qualified person for my partner)
11/12/2015 Arrived at home office
14/12/2015 65 GBP taken from my credit card & my housebound credit card
31/12/2016 Application received email to my housebound(For qualified person)
05/01/2016 Bio letter received (dated 30/12/2015)
06/01/2016 Bio data sent from post office
19/01/2016 COA with right for work received(dated 17/01/2016)
25/01/2016 Request for passport back
18/05/2016 Residence card and supporting document received (dated 14/05/2016)
(separate mail but at the same time)

I think we are lucky to receive the residence card in 5 months from our application.
Maybe, because we have applied my housebound's qualified person application together with my EEA2?

I hope this will help you.


----------



## mard2530

MDF1109 said:


> Hello. I am Japanese woman of Italian wife.
> I would like to share our time line,
> 
> 10/12/2015 Sent application from post office(EEA family permit and qualified person for my partner)
> 11/12/2015 Arrived at home office
> 14/12/2015 65 GBP taken from my credit card & my housebound credit card
> 31/12/2016 Application received email to my housebound(For qualified person)
> 05/01/2016 Bio letter received (dated 30/12/2015)
> 06/01/2016 Bio data sent from post office
> 19/01/2016 COA with right for work received(dated 17/01/2016)
> 25/01/2016 Request for passport back
> 18/05/2016 Residence card and supporting document received (dated 14/05/2016)
> (separate mail but at the same time)
> 
> I think we are lucky to receive the residence card in 5 months from our application.
> Maybe, because we have applied my housebound's qualified person application together with my EEA2?
> 
> I hope this will help you.


Congratulations!!! 

Did they call your wife's employer?

How long have you been married?

Interviews?

Thanks


----------



## MDF1109

mard2530 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did they call your wife's employer?
> 
> How long have you been married?
> 
> Interviews?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you.

Sorry my previous post was a bit messy, 
Our case is 
- Wife (Japanese; me, Start working 2 weeks ago, No job at the date of application)
- Husband (Italian, working in UK for 2.5 years)
And we got married on 15/06/2015, so the marriage duration at the date of application was a half year. 

We are not sure whether or not my husband employer got any contact from Home office.


----------



## mard2530

Good monring,

I just got my husband´s passport and a lleter saying that they have to keep mine because I dont have the infinite leave to remain in UK. I dont know why they have to keep the passport if the residence card is just something to confirm my husband is a quialified person. 

Any ideas, I have the feeling they could refuse my application 

Regards,


----------



## Rsoj

*Timeline*

Hello, have found information in this forum to be a huge help ! Just wanted to share my time line.....

1/12/2015 - Applied
Mid December - Biometric letter received.
19/12/2015 - Biometrics submitted
4/1/2016 - COA received
20/5/2016 - Documents returned with letter confirming RC. 
21/5//2016 - RC received by courier.

It's been a long wait.....and so relieved to finally receive my RC !!

Wish you all the very best......keep the faith. 

Regards,


----------



## sajsnesan

Hi any news about biometric enrolment letter?


----------



## hsn1

sajsnesan said:


> Hi any news about biometric enrolment letter?


An 18 April applicant received it on 21 May. I applied on 19 April and was expecting bio letter today but i didnt receive. I hope tomorrow... So you should expect 30-35 days


----------



## sarah11

Hi all,
I applied for residence card using form EEA EFM as unmarried partner, but later we got married in the UK and send marriage certificate and form EEA FM to the Home Office, but we did not get COA with right to work, Is there anyone who can answer my question please? because its been more than 5 months and we have received no reply. we also have one year old baby that was mentioned in the first application. 
Please reply asap that would be a great help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## hsn1

sarah11 said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for residence card using form EEA EFM as unmarried partner, but later we got married in the UK and send marriage certificate and form EEA FM to the Home Office, but we did not get COA with right to work, Is there anyone who can answer my question please? because its been more than 5 months and we have received no reply. we also have one year old baby that was mentioned in the first application.
> Please reply asap that would be a great help.
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

As I read on forums, they dont issue a new COA due to change of your circumstances. You can ask for COA, but your timeline is so close to finish line. So I think the best thing you can do is to wait until it is 6 months. Then call them and ask about your application.


----------



## futureexpat2015

I talked to the Home Office and they told me the Biometrics letter should be received 4 weeks after the fees are deducted from your account, but they can take up to 8 weeks. I think it is taking longer because of the two bank holidays this month, and there may be more applications leading up to the Brexit vote. Just received today's post and no biometrics letter. I am hoping mine comes next week.


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

Hi everyone! 

It's been a while since I last posted something on the Expatforum, sorry for the long period of silence. 

Here is our (my husband's and my) timeline: 
EEA (QP) & (FM):
Application: 22 Jan 2016 (sent), 25 Jan (received)
Payment: 27 Jan (only one)
Email to EEA national: 16 Feb
2nd payment: 7 Mar
Biometrics: 9 Mar (issued), 14 Mar (received & enrolled)
CoA: 20 April (issued), 22 April (received)

Our case is a bit unusual in the sense that the two payments were taken separately (we had asked a few questions about on this forum, as you can see eventually it turned out to be ok) and our CoA completely missed the 21-day deadline. We were told to send an email to the complaint procedure (by the hotline staff) after we had tried requesting the CoA through email and after nobody called us back after the hotline staff submitting a request for a case worker to call us back. The CoA was issued shortly after we sent that complaint. We have since received an acknowledgment from the home office that mistakes were made and deadlines not kept, for which they apologised. 

We are now hoping that the rest of the process goes smoothly. Unfortunately, our landlord has to sell the flat we live in. We are moving in two weeks, so we have already applied for the redirection service from royal mail. As far as I understand, we need proof of the new address to change it through the home office system. We only sign the rental agreement on the day we move in and obviously do not have any utility bills for the new apartment at the moment. Does anyone have any advice or experience regarding the process of changing the contact details? I just want to make sure we are not missing out on anything. 

I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and vital information!


----------



## hsn1

futureexpat2015 said:


> I talked to the Home Office and they told me the Biometrics letter should be received 4 weeks after the fees are deducted from your account, but they can take up to 8 weeks. I think it is taking longer because of the two bank holidays this month, and there may be more applications leading up to the Brexit vote. Just received today's post and no biometrics letter. I am hoping mine comes next week.


I send my application on 19thApril by special delivery, the fee deducted on 22nd April. Since then, no biometric letter yet. I understand you very good. I am waiting the postman everyday if it will arrive today?

I also requested my passport 2 weeks ago because of a family emergency, 10 working days completed, but still nothing.

I am really angry and nervous...

I hope everybody receive their documents as soon as possible....


----------



## futureexpat2015

When I talked to the HO, they recommended waiting to request passports back until biometrics are complete and CoA is received.


----------



## hsn1

futureexpat2015 said:


> When I talked to the HO, they recommended waiting to request passports back until biometrics are complete and CoA is received.


Yes you are right. Because when you receive your biometrics, you can give them unique numbers, so that they can find your envelope through thousands of applications. But without biometrics, you can only give them royal mail number.

But anyway, it was a real emergency, a very close friend died. I indicated it on the request, that its very urgent.

I called the HO 5 min ago, they told me biometrics should arrive now, and i should fill the follow-up request on passport request page. So nothing new information.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Sorry for your loss. I hope you get your passports back so you can be with your family.


----------



## hsn1

update

19apr- docs sent
20apr- docs arrived
22apr- money withdrawn
28may- biometric letter (issued 19may)
28may- biometric enrolled


----------



## Rocketlenz

Hello! 

So here's my timeline again...

- Nov 23. Parcel sent to Home Office. Next day delivery
- Nov 25 charged £65
- Dec 3 Your application is being considered email
- Dec 7 Biometrics letter (dated Dec 2)
- Jan 23 COA w/right to work received. Issue date Jan 22
- Apr 29 supporting documents sent EEA's change job information
- May 5 EEA's employer informs HO called to confirm information. 
- May 25 HO letter returning supporting documents sent on Apr 29

Today we received a letter with all the supporting documents we send for my wife's change of employer. 

All the letter says is "please find enclosed various documents in support of your application for a Registration Certificate"

Nothing else. We sent a cover letter explaining change of cor****ances with my reference number (non EEA) because we never recieved any information (not even an email) for my wife's (EEA) application. 

I have no idea what we are supposed to do or think about this. Do they have to be so cryptic about everything? 

It's been 6 months since we sent in both applications together EEA QP/EEA FM. 
Ive been told for the EEA FM the 6 months start counting since COA is issued... But what about for the EEA QP? 

Any experiences?


----------



## Ereluoba

Hi ,

Here's my own time line 
App sent 31st March '16 with postal order
HO received 7th April '16
Still waiting on COA now cos HO had my biometric already so I don't think I'll need another one. Don't understand why it took that long to get there tho cos my solicitor sent it. I'm getting tired of the wait tho


----------



## hsn1

Hi,

You need to enrol your biometrics again even if you done it before.

You should ask for biometric letter because a lot time passed since you applied. You should have already received it. Ask it to solicitor.

Today I got the biometric letter and it is written that "even if you enrol your biometric before, you need to enrol again for this application".

Good luck




Ereluoba said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Here's my own time line
> App sent 31st March '16 with postal order
> HO received 7th April '16
> Still waiting on COA now cos HO had my biometric already so I don't think I'll need another one. Don't understand why it took that long to get there tho cos my solicitor sent it. I'm getting tired of the wait tho


----------



## sajsnesan

*Query - Please answer*



SomeoneFromMumbai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted something on the Expatforum, sorry for the long period of silence.
> 
> Here is our (my husband's and my) timeline:
> EEA (QP) & (FM):
> Application: 22 Jan 2016 (sent), 25 Jan (received)
> Payment: 27 Jan (only one)
> Email to EEA national: 16 Feb
> 2nd payment: 7 Mar
> Biometrics: 9 Mar (issued), 14 Mar (received & enrolled)
> CoA: 20 April (issued), 22 April (received)
> 
> Our case is a bit unusual in the sense that the two payments were taken separately (we had asked a few questions about on this forum, as you can see eventually it turned out to be ok) and our CoA completely missed the 21-day deadline. We were told to send an email to the complaint procedure (by the hotline staff) after we had tried requesting the CoA through email and after nobody called us back after the hotline staff submitting a request for a case worker to call us back. The CoA was issued shortly after we sent that complaint. We have since received an acknowledgment from the home office that mistakes were made and deadlines not kept, for which they apologised.
> 
> We are now hoping that the rest of the process goes smoothly. Unfortunately, our landlord has to sell the flat we live in. We are moving in two weeks, so we have already applied for the redirection service from royal mail. As far as I understand, we need proof of the new address to change it through the home office system. We only sign the rental agreement on the day we move in and obviously do not have any utility bills for the new apartment at the moment. Does anyone have any advice or experience regarding the process of changing the contact details? I just want to make sure we are not missing out on anything.
> 
> I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and vital information!



Dear SomeoneFromMumbai/ hsn1/ futureexpat,

Thanks so much for this information. My wife and I applied via EEA(QP) and EEA(FM) forms respectively and in our case too only 1 payment got deducted on 4th May'16. Application was received by the HO on 28th April and we haven't received any email or my wife's registration certificate yet.

1. Although its a relief to know that separate payments work fine, but how long can it take to issue an EEA national registration certificate and for second payment to be deducted ?

2. Since I would have a potential job offer next week, what can I show the employer and how to convince them about work documents without having a COA or even an acknowledgement letter from the HomeOffice ? (I know I have right to work and I can even produce the guidelines from the Home Office to the employer in case the employee has an application to the Home Office, but I am not sure if it is practically possible that the employer will ask the Home Office for a positive verification note.)

3. I would also be changing address in August and sincerely hope to receive at least the COA till then.

So, what steps are you taking for notifying the home office of your change of circumstances?

Thank you so much.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Congratulations HSN!


----------



## hsn1

sajsnesan said:


> Dear SomeoneFromMumbai/ hsn1/ futureexpat,
> 
> Thanks so much for this information. My wife and I applied via EEA(QP) and EEA(FM) forms respectively and in our case too only 1 payment got deducted on 4th May'16. Application was received by the HO on 28th April and we haven't received any email or my wife's registration certificate yet.
> 
> 1. Although its a relief to know that separate payments work fine, but how long can it take to issue an EEA national registration certificate and for second payment to be deducted ?
> 
> 2. Since I would have a potential job offer next week, what can I show the employer and how to convince them about work documents without having a COA or even an acknowledgement letter from the HomeOffice ? (I know I have right to work and I can even produce the guidelines from the Home Office to the employer in case the employee has an application to the Home Office, but I am not sure if it is practically possible that the employer will ask the Home Office for a positive verification note.)
> 
> 3. I would also be changing address in August and sincerely hope to receive at least the COA till then.
> 
> So, what steps are you taking for notifying the home office of your change of circumstances?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi,

1- I am not sure about the first question, I only applied for EEA-FM. 
2- Do you have valid EEA Family Permit?
3- According to current timeline, it tooks around 35-40 days for biometric letter. And another 7-15 days for COA. So I think you will get COA until August.


----------



## sajsnesan

Yes I have a family permit but original passport is with the Home Office. Are you working?


----------



## Champ17

Hello Please I need to clear some few things on my mind..


1 ) I'm EEA Family.

2 ) When applying for RC will I be the only one to apply or me and my wife as EEA Member will apply.. please I need a clear vision or explanation on this 

3 ) do I have to wait till the EEA Member start working before I can apply for the RC or I should after 1 month of arriving the UK.


----------



## Ereluoba

hsn1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to enrol your biometrics again even if you done it before.
> 
> You should ask for biometric letter because a lot time passed since you applied. You should have already received it. Ask it to solicitor.
> 
> Today I got the biometric letter and it is written that "even if you enrol your biometric before, you need to enrol again for this application".
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ereluoba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Here's my own time line
> App sent 31st March '16 with postal order
> HO received 7th April '16
> Still waiting on COA now cos HO had my biometric already so I don't think I'll need another one. Don't understand why it took that long to get there tho cos my solicitor sent it. I'm getting tired of the wait tho
Click to expand...

Thanks very much hsn1 I'll call solicitor on Tuesday as Monday is bank holiday, but can I also call HO myself to see what's going on?


----------



## hsn1

Hi,

Yes, you can call HO. But they will tell you to wait %90. I think its a better idea to speak with your solicitor. Besides you can write to [email protected] and explain your situation, you can request biometric forms if you didnt receive it for a long time.

Telephone: 0300 123 2253 
Monday to Thursday, 9am to 5pm 
Friday, 9am to 4:30pm 



Ereluoba said:


> Thanks very much hsn1 I'll call solicitor on Tuesday as Monday is bank holiday, but can I also call HO myself to see what's going on?


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

Rocketlenz said:


> Hello!
> 
> So here's my timeline again...
> 
> - Nov 23. Parcel sent to Home Office. Next day delivery
> - Nov 25 charged £65
> - Dec 3 Your application is being considered email
> - Dec 7 Biometrics letter (dated Dec 2)
> - Jan 23 COA w/right to work received. Issue date Jan 22
> - Apr 29 supporting documents sent EEA's change job information
> - May 5 EEA's employer informs HO called to confirm information.
> - May 25 HO letter returning supporting documents sent on Apr 29
> 
> Today we received a letter with all the supporting documents we send for my wife's change of employer.
> 
> All the letter says is "please find enclosed various documents in support of your application for a Registration Certificate"
> 
> Nothing else. We sent a cover letter explaining change of cor****ances with my reference number (non EEA) because we never recieved any information (not even an email) for my wife's (EEA) application.
> 
> I have no idea what we are supposed to do or think about this. Do they have to be so cryptic about everything?
> 
> It's been 6 months since we sent in both applications together EEA QP/EEA FM.
> Ive been told for the EEA FM the 6 months start counting since COA is issued... But what about for the EEA QP?
> 
> Any experiences?


Hi! 

As far as I know, the 6 months start counting from the day they receive your application (not when the CoA was issued). It mentions this in the CoA letter (at the end, although it mentions something along the lines of "the next 6 months" the beginning, it's a bit confusing). I also know that people were told by the hotline staff that the 6 months start once the HO has received the application. 

In our case (my husband and I) they failed to stick to their own deadlines with taking the payments and again with issuing the CoA (for which they have apologised for). I do not think that they can then take 2 months longer for our application simply because they made mistakes and we got it around a month and a half after everyone else who applied around our time. 

I don't really know anything else that might help you with your situation but I thought it's important to point out that, as far as I know, you are already past the 6 months deadline (and thus have every right to enquire about your application).


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

sajsnesan said:


> Dear SomeoneFromMumbai/ hsn1/ futureexpat,
> 
> Thanks so much for this information. My wife and I applied via EEA(QP) and EEA(FM) forms respectively and in our case too only 1 payment got deducted on 4th May'16. Application was received by the HO on 28th April and we haven't received any email or my wife's registration certificate yet.
> 
> 1. Although its a relief to know that separate payments work fine, but how long can it take to issue an EEA national registration certificate and for second payment to be deducted ?
> 
> 2. Since I would have a potential job offer next week, what can I show the employer and how to convince them about work documents without having a COA or even an acknowledgement letter from the HomeOffice ? (I know I have right to work and I can even produce the guidelines from the Home Office to the employer in case the employee has an application to the Home Office, but I am not sure if it is practically possible that the employer will ask the Home Office for a positive verification note.)
> 
> 3. I would also be changing address in August and sincerely hope to receive at least the COA till then.
> 
> So, what steps are you taking for notifying the home office of your change of circumstances?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi!

When we called about the second payment, they told us that it can take up to 6 weeks for them to process the payments (from the time they received your applications). They then said that the biometrics letter can take up to 8 weeks after the HO received your applications. However, I know of another, more recent applicant who was given a deadline of up to 10 weeks for the biometrics letter (due to an increase in applications since then, apparently). 

Having said that, we were given conflicting deadlines by the hotline staff at various times when we called. But I think the ones I just mentioned are fairly accurate. 

We applied at the end of January and have not received any information about the registration certificate (besides the initial email in February). They don't have to decide the EEA national's case (and issue the registration certificate) before they take the second payment or give you the biometrics letter and CoA. 

Regarding your offer of employment, I think it depends on what kind of a visa you are right now. If, for example, you have a family permit and it's still valid, I'm sure you could show your employer a copy of it (do you maybe have a verified copy?) and explain the situation and show the receipt from royal mail. Otherwise, once you get the biometrics letter, you have a reference number and can obviously show the employer that you have applied (but it doesn't give you the right to work). The CoA should be issued within 21 days of you enrolling your biometrics, so you should get it soon after (and then you would probably have the right to work and your CoA would obviously prove that). 

I hope this helps a little. I know how frustrating this all can be, I'm sorry.


----------



## sajsnesan

SomeoneFromMumbai said:


> Hi!
> 
> When we called about the second payment, they told us that it can take up to 6 weeks for them to process the payments (from the time they received your applications). They then said that the biometrics letter can take up to 8 weeks after the HO received your applications. However, I know of another, more recent applicant who was given a deadline of up to 10 weeks for the biometrics letter (due to an increase in applications since then, apparently).
> 
> Having said that, we were given conflicting deadlines by the hotline staff at various times when we called. But I think the ones I just mentioned are fairly accurate.
> 
> We applied at the end of January and have not received any information about the registration certificate (besides the initial email in February). They don't have to decide the EEA national's case (and issue the registration certificate) before they take the second payment or give you the biometrics letter and CoA.
> 
> Regarding your offer of employment, I think it depends on what kind of a visa you are right now. If, for example, you have a family permit and it's still valid, I'm sure you could show your employer a copy of it (do you maybe have a verified copy?) and explain the situation and show the receipt from royal mail. Otherwise, once you get the biometrics letter, you have a reference number and can obviously show the employer that you have applied (but it doesn't give you the right to work). The CoA should be issued within 21 days of you enrolling your biometrics, so you should get it soon after (and then you would probably have the right to work and your CoA would obviously prove that).
> 
> I hope this helps a little. I know how frustrating this all can be, I'm sorry.



Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Today my wife, the EEA national, got an email from HO.

Guessing by your timeline, I hope to receive biometrics by June end and second payment taken by 3rd week of June.


----------



## Ereluoba

Thanks very much for the info hsn1 I did call my solicitor this morning and they confirmed nothing yet from HO, so I called HO and was told that I have to wait 8 to 10 weeks for any progress of my application. So I sent an email to the biometrics team that you sent me and hopefully they reply me with the progress and ill keep you posted thanks once again for your help.


----------



## futureexpat2015

I learned that my biometric enrolment letter was issued last week, but it hasn't arrived yet in the post.

Anyone have any idea how long it will take to receive letter and complete biometrics? Earlier this year, it looked like it was just a few days but now it seems it is taking longer. I'm now on unpaid leave from work until I have my CoA in hand, and was told by HR that I may need to go through hiring processes again if it takes too long.


----------



## hsn1

futureexpat2015 said:


> I learned that my biometric enrolment letter was issued last week, but it hasn't arrived yet in the post.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long it will take to receive letter and complete biometrics? Earlier this year, it looked like it was just a few days but now it seems it is taking longer. I'm now on unpaid leave from work until I have my CoA in hand, and was told by HR that I may need to go through hiring processes again if it takes too long.


I received mine after 9 days last week. Issued on 19th May and Received on 28 May with 2nd class royal mail. But the good news is they issue COA on the day you give your biometrics.


----------



## futureexpat2015

hsn1 said:


> I received mine after 9 days last week. Issued on 19th May and Received on 28 May with 2nd class royal mail. But the good news is they issue COA on the day you give your biometrics.


That's good news-thanks! How long did it take you to get your CoA in hand? They told me my biometrics enrolment letter was issued the 27th May.


----------



## raissel

*how to know that info?*

Hi! how can I contact the HO to know if the biometrics letter has been issued and when? Does the CoA with right to work arrives with the Biometrics letter? in that case that's new...


Thanks and greetings.



futureexpat2015 said:


> That's good news-thanks! How long did it take you to get your CoA in hand? They told me my biometrics enrolment letter was issued the 27th May.


----------



## futureexpat2015

You can email [email protected] to see if your biometrics letter has been issued. The CoA comes after you submit your biometrics, but is rumoured to take only 1-2 days.


----------



## 99visaproblems

futureexpat2015 said:


> You can email to see if your biometrics letter has been issued. The CoA comes after you submit your biometrics, but is rumoured to take only 1-2 days.


Hi futureexpat2015,

If I wanted to email the address you provided to check if my biometric letter has been issued, what kind of identification do I need to provide to point them towards my application since I won't have any kind of reference/application number?


----------



## Ereluoba

Hi hsn1 and futureexpqt2015 
When you sent the email to the euro biometrics department, did you get an automated reply that it will be issued at the appropriate time and your email will be deleted or what, please ineed to know cos that's what I got the day I wrote the email and I've not received any reply from them since.


----------



## hsn1

Ereluoba said:


> Hi hsn1 and futureexpqt2015
> When you sent the email to the euro biometrics department, did you get an automated reply that it will be issued at the appropriate time and your email will be deleted or what, please ineed to know cos that's what I got the day I wrote the email and I've not received any reply from them since.


Yes, you will receive an automated mail. I received my reply after 5 days.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Yes, it takes about a week to get a reply. I included all of my information (name, passport #, DOB) when I emailed, since I didn't have a reference number yet.


----------



## hsn1

19apr- docs sent
20apr- docs arrived
22apr- money withdrawn
13may- non-eu passport request
28may- biometric letter (issued 19may)
28may- biometric enrolled
02jun- COA w/ right to work (issued 30may)

Now I am only waiting for my passport back. I filled follow-up form after 10 working days. It was an emergency...


----------



## Ereluoba

Thanks for your reply hsn1 and futureexpat2015 for your replies cos that has cleared my fears and congrats hsn1 happy for you, but don't understand why mine took this long cos I applied before you but that's how life is anyways. I'll await patiently for Thier reply and hopefully my letter. Congrats once again.


----------



## dan90

Hello everyone, please add me to April timeline 
applied as Married to EU national 
Application sent: 14.04.16
Biometrics letter received : 20.05.16
COA w/ right to work received : 27.05.16
RC : Pending


----------



## Yousra bou

Hi all
I have applied for rc together with my husband who applied for the regesitartion certificate as an eu citizen. The fees were taken for both of us but today i have recieved the biometrics letter that contains only my name .
Is this normal ? I mean is my husband does not need biometrics letter for his regestartion certificate ?


----------



## hsn1

Yousra bou said:


> Hi all
> I have applied for rc together with my husband who applied for the regesitartion certificate as an eu citizen. The fees were taken for both of us but today i have recieved the biometrics letter that contains only my name .
> Is this normal ? I mean is my husband does not need biometrics letter for his regestartion certificate ?


It's completely normal. Biometric enrollment is only for non-EU citizen.


----------



## twinnies

Yousra bou said:


> Hi all
> I have applied for rc together with my husband who applied for the regesitartion certificate as an eu citizen. The fees were taken for both of us but today i have recieved the biometrics letter that contains only my name .
> Is this normal ? I mean is my husband does not need biometrics letter for his regestartion certificate ?


Hi Yousra, may I know when you sent out your application for EEA 2?

My wife (non-EU national) is still waiting for her biometrics letter.

We sent out the application close to a month ago, so we are hoping to hear back from home office soon.

Our application timeline so far:
Application sent: 10/05/16
Payment accepted: 12/05/16
Biometrics: Pending
COA: Pending
RC: Pending

In addition, my wife has travel overseas in July. Hence, is it possible for us to get her passport back at this stage of the application process?


----------



## Digby103

Hello, here are my dates:

Dec 14: Docs sent
Jan 7: Biometric letter rec'd (dated Jan 5)
Jan 11: Biometrics taken
Jan 20: COA w/right to work received (dated Jan 17)
Jun 2: HO returned docs (sent May 28)
Jun 2: HO letter (separate from docs) w/residence card (dated May 28)

Best wishes and outcomes to all going through the process!

Abundance of appreciation and gratitude to the moderators and all who have shared their experiences to make this transition much easier


----------



## Ereluoba

Update 
Received reply from biometrics team that my letter has been sent since 3rd of may to solicitor and since they didn't hear anything, they sent a reminder on 25th to do it within 10 working days. Solicitor said they received it Friday , so went to their office to collect and enrol today so hopefully I'll get Coa soon.


----------



## Ereluoba

Still don't understand why solicitor says they didn't receive first letter tho but i want to believe they did but wasted time in sending it ti me till my 15 days was up and thank God HO decided to send another one cos it's cost me my job now as work place terminated my contract until they get COA from me .


----------



## futureexpat2015

Hoi! I was told by the Home Office that it's best to wait to request the passports back until you've received the COA. It looks like the current processing times are about 5 weeks from the time the HO withdraws the fees to the receipt of your biometrics.


----------



## rajib03

hi just want to thanks to all ,its been a really good this foam 
finally the waiting game is over...
heare is my time line
DOC SEND 9TH DEC 2015
BIO RECIVE 28TH DEC
BIO SEND 30TH DEC
COA RECIVE WITH RIGHT TO WORK 16TH JAN

DOC RECIVED WITH LATTER CONFORMATING SECCESFULL APPLACTION 
07TH JUNE DATED 3RD JUNE..

RC RECIVED 7TH JUNE ...SEPARATE LATTER.

BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE .


----------



## melody.smms

My application was sent since 26th April. Still no news of biometric


----------



## melody.smms

So, called to the EU customer service number found on this forum. The operator said I need to wait 8weeks and told me to call back if I don't hear anything till 26july after 2month time!


----------



## Ereluoba

Melodysims you can email them.too and they would reply in about a week giving you update on your biometric


----------



## Ereluoba

melody.smms said:


> So, called to the EU customer service number found on this forum. The operator said I need to wait 8weeks and told me to call back if I don't hear anything till 26july after 2month time!


Co's when I called that's what they told me too that I should wait 8 to 10 weeks for any info but the email team told me my biometric has been sent since 3rd of may and when they didn't get a reply from me, another one was sent on the 25th.


----------



## Sareerraza

Hello every one. Today i received my wife's RC dated 07 June 2016.
But i have not received any letter or our passports or supporting documents which we have send. 
Is this normal can any one help me or give a number where i shall call to ask for our passports abd documents etc.

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Yousra bou

Thank you


----------



## Ereluoba

futureexpat2015 said:


> I learned that my biometric enrolment letter was issued last week, but it hasn't arrived yet in the post.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long it will take to receive letter and complete biometrics? Earlier this year, it looked like it was just a few days but now it seems it is taking longer. I'm now on unpaid leave from work until I have my CoA in hand, and was told by HR that I may need to go through hiring processes again if it takes too long.


Hi futureexpat did you now receive your biometric letter and have enrolled?


----------



## futureexpat2015

Ereluoba said:


> Hi futureexpat did you now receive your biometric letter and have enrolled?


Yes, I received my letter and enrolled at the post office the same day. My COA came 2 days later in the post. Going by recent timelines, it looks like it will be another five months until my RC is received (if I am accepted). I am wondering what will happen to all of our applications if the EU referendum vote goes for the Brexit.


----------



## melody.smms

Ereluoba said:


> Melodysims you can email them.too and they would reply in about a week giving you update on your biometric


I used to email them before application. They always reply stupid answers, something like just copied out of the guide book and said no individual related questions could be answered. that's why I tried to call this time. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## melody.smms

Finally I received my biometric and COA at the same time after 6weeks. It said they cannot confirm my right of work. Does it mean I can carry on working with my current right?


----------



## Joppa

If your employer lets you but you have no documentary proof of the right to work.


----------



## melody.smms

Joppa said:


> If your employer lets you but you have no documentary proof of the right to work.


Thanks Joppa.


----------



## mard2530

Hello! 

I made a first application last year wich I widthraw, then I did one in January this year. But I just realised in the last one I think I didn't fill the information about the last biometrics enrolment, I just put the information from the EEA Family Permit.

Should I've put the last biometrics enrolment as well? 

Can I send other letter to home office? 

Now I'm worried :sob:


----------



## GOUK

Hey all, so we have finally arrived in the UK been here nearly two months.

I'm German/Australian my wife is Australian.

She has come here on the EEA FP and now we are starting to look at applying for the EEA2 residence card.

What are the exact requirements 

I am working but I don't have a National Insurance number will that be a problem and we are still looking for a permanent place to settle will that be a problem?

We can provide

Marriage certificate (been married for nearly 14 years)
Work contract
and everything else as per what we used for the FP.


----------



## xakandrews

Good Moring Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone had any insight to biometrics. I am here on EEA Family Permit with my husband. Before getting my Family Permit they required that I did biometrics in Canada (Fingerprint, Photos, Signature). From what I have been reading through the forum is that after payment is received persons are being requested to perform biometrics. 
Does anyone have any insight if I have had them done within the past 2 months if they are going to require them again. 
just wondering for timeline expectations as I have seen yes and no regarding this. 

Below I have listed my current progress and turn around times for reference 

EEA FP Application:
Application Submission - 25/April/2016
Family Permit Issued - 28/April/2016
(3 Working Days)

NI Number:
NI Number Application - 26/May/2016
NI Number Issued - 03/June/2016 
(6 Working Days) 

EEA 2 RC Card:
Application Sent - 06/June/16
Application Received - 07/June/16
Payment Collected - 07/June/16
Biometrics Request - (Pending)
Biometrics Submistion - (Pending)
COA - (Pending)
RC - (Pending)


----------



## Joppa

Yes, fresh biometrics are required for every new application or even for a reissue of a missing or lost BRP.


----------



## Ereluoba

Update 
Application sent:31st March with P O
HO received:7th april
Bio letter sent :3rd may didn't receive
Bio sent again: 25th may
Bio receive :6th of June 
Enrolled :7th of June
COA with right to work sent: 8th June
Received:13th june


----------



## twinnies

Hi everyone,

It has been 5 weeks since the payment for our EEA (FM) application has been deducted but we have yet to hear back anything from home office.

Would like to know if anyone who has submitted their application in mid May have received the biometric letter from Home Office

Our application timeline so far:
Application sent: 10/05/16
Payment accepted: 12/05/16
Biometrics: Pending
COA: Pending
RC: Pending


----------



## Ereluoba

twinnies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It has been 5 weeks since the payment for our EEA (FM) application has been deducted but we have yet to hear back anything from home office.
> 
> Would like to know if anyone who has submitted their application in mid May have received the biometric letter from Home Office
> 
> Our application timeline so far:
> Application sent: 10/05/16
> Payment accepted: 12/05/16
> Biometrics: Pending
> COA: Pending
> RC: Pending


Hi twinnies I'm sure you would be receiving bio letter soon don't worry


----------



## fay126

Anybody received RC recently? A friend of mine who's applying for a work visa said the HO has paused his application to wait for the result of the referendum. Hope it's not gonna delay the RC applications.


----------



## 99visaproblems

Hi guys,

So I never posted a timeline and I thought it might be helpful for people who applied around the same time.

I sent in my application on the 9 May 2016 (my solicitor sent this). I tracked it and it was received by Home Office on the 12 May 2016. However, I recently used an email provided in the thread ([email protected]) to get an update on my biometrics and the received date was slightly off - so this is also just an FYI to people that they might not process things as soon as they get them.

My timeline (with official dates from from the biometric email):
Sent to HO: 9 May 2016
Received by HO: 13 May 2016
Cheque Processed: 20 May 2016

This is the email I received below:
"Thank you for your e mail;

I can confirm that your application was received in Durham on 13.5.2016 and the cheque payment cleared 20.5.2016::
Applications are worked in strictly date order and due to the unprecedented number of applications being received presently there are some delays to process

Your application is in a queue and I would expect you to receive your biometric enrolment letter within 10-14 days

I apologise for the inconvenience caused"


----------



## tombigbee88

fay126 said:


> Anybody received RC recently? A friend of mine who's applying for a work visa said the HO has paused his application to wait for the result of the referendum. Hope it's not gonna delay the RC applications.


Let's hope not! Someone just received theirs dated 07 June, so I'm hopeful the process is still moving along for the rest of us.


----------



## mard2530

Hello! 

Thank to everyone who helped me. 

I got my Residence Card on 17/06/16,

I haven't received the documents or any letters saying it was issued. Also, It was other kind of courier because I received my post today from royal mail and nothing was there. Then other man came with a envelope.

Residence card was issued on 15/06/2016.

Thanks and good luck to the rest of you

Application sent: 05/01/2016
Application received: 06/01/2016
Payment taken : 08/01/2016
Biometric letter: 22/01/2016 (20/01/2016) 
COA: 08/02/2016 (05/02/2016)
RC: 17/06/2016
Documents: Nothing recieved so far (no passport, no marriage certificate, nothing)
EEA (FM) as spouse with Family Permit Expired


----------



## tombigbee88

mard2530 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank to everyone who helped me.
> 
> I got my Residence Card on 17/06/16,
> 
> I haven't received the documents or any letters saying it was issued. Also, It was other kind of courier because I received my post today from royal mail and nothing was there. Then other man came with a envelope.
> 
> Residence card was issued on 15/06/2016.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to the rest of you
> 
> Application sent: 05/01/2016
> Application received: 06/01/2016
> Payment taken : 08/01/2016
> Biometric letter: 22/01/2016 (20/01/2016)
> COA: 08/02/2016 (05/02/2016)
> RC: 17/06/2016
> Documents: Nothing recieved so far (no passport, no marriage certificate, nothing)
> EEA (FM) as spouse with Family Permit Expired


Oh wow, our dates are almost the same! Congrats!

Hoping mine comes soon!!


----------



## nancie

fay126 said:


> Application submitted on 07/03/2016
> Payment taken on 11/03/2016
> Biometric letter received on 24/03/2016
> Biometric information submitted on 29/03/2016
> COA with right to work received on 02/04/2016
> 
> Now I can confirm that heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK and have the same rights as homosexual civil partners, as long as the overseas civil partnership is recognised in the UK. Me and my French partner (opposite sex) registered PACS two years ago, I was treated as a civil partner and my right to work was confirmed in the CoA.


Hi fay126!

I am a Chinese girl living in London, recently pacs with my French partner (opposite sex), which is exactly in the same situation as you. I am now trying to apply for the RC via the EEA-FM route, but all the solicitors and immigration consultants I asked before insist that the pacs in our case would not be recognized as civil partner by the home office. 

I spent a lot of time doing research but not much useful reference has been found online except a few forum posts posted few years ago. Today I randomly find this page of this forum and I am so excited to know about your hands-on experience, which really means a lot to me and my partner (we are both in anxiety because of this)! I am wondering if we could add on wechat so as to keep each other updated? (My wechat id is nancie_wu)

Thanks a lot for your information! Looking forward to hearing from you ^^


----------



## natalia1910

Hi guys! 
Just thought I would share my husband's timeline with you for everyone to have an idea if they applied recently:
Application sent 12.05.2016
Payment deducted:17.05.2016
Biometric letter: 17.06.2016 (14.06.2016)
COA: pending
RC: ?
Has anyone got similar dates? Any news?
Thanks!


----------



## xusirius

I applied for my EEA 2 
Here's mine...

May 23th 2016 - EEA 2 Application sent
May 26 th - My credit card was charged by HO for the EEA 2 application

Until today it was almost one month, i did not get any letter from HO. I am so worry. What can i do know? need to call to HO or what to do ? Thank you


----------



## xusirius

natalia1910 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just thought I would share my husband's timeline with you for everyone to have an idea if they applied recently:
> Application sent 12.05.2016
> Payment deducted:17.05.2016
> Biometric letter: 17.06.2016 (14.06.2016)
> COA: pending
> RC: ?
> Has anyone got similar dates? Any news?
> Thanks!


I have similar your time. I am still waiting for biometric letter.


----------



## Rocketlenz

mard2530 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank to everyone who helped me.
> 
> I got my Residence Card on 17/06/16,
> 
> I haven't received the documents or any letters saying it was issued. Also, It was other kind of courier because I received my post today from royal mail and nothing was there. Then other man came with a envelope.
> 
> Residence card was issued on 15/06/2016.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to the rest of you
> 
> Application sent: 05/01/2016
> Application received: 06/01/2016
> Payment taken : 08/01/2016
> Biometric letter: 22/01/2016 (20/01/2016)
> COA: 08/02/2016 (05/02/2016)
> RC: 17/06/2016
> Documents: Nothing recieved so far (no passport, no marriage certificate, nothing)
> EEA (FM) as spouse with Family Permit Expired



I sent mine in NOVEMBER 2015 and STILL no news. I keep calling HO and they say they will call back but they keep calling during work and I keep missing them. 
Wtf? 

Congrats to you. Luckily you avoided all this stress


----------



## NabilaR

Hi there,

I submitted a request for my husbands and my passport to be returned on the 23rd May 2016, after the 10 working days we submitted a Report that the passports had not been returned (6th June 2016) on the 20th working day (20th June) we contact the home office and they advised us to send an email to Liverpooleuro. We did this with all reference numbers, case ID and passport details and immediately received an automatic reply referring us back to the online form and that the email would be deleted. We again called HO to advise and were reassured that it is automated but that they would still read our email and send out the passports as soon as possible.

It has now been 22 working days since our initial request. We called them again and were given the same information. Can anyone who has recently been through this process please post timelines for return of passports to shed some light on this process?

Thank you
Nabila


----------



## Andreea07

mard2530 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank to everyone who helped me.
> 
> I got my Residence Card on 17/06/16,
> 
> I haven't received the documents or any letters saying it was issued. Also, It was other kind of courier because I received my post today from royal mail and nothing was there. Then other man came with a envelope.
> 
> Residence card was issued on 15/06/2016.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to the rest of you
> 
> Application sent: 05/01/2016
> Application received: 06/01/2016
> Payment taken : 08/01/2016
> Biometric letter: 22/01/2016 (20/01/2016)
> COA: 08/02/2016 (05/02/2016)
> RC: 17/06/2016
> Documents: Nothing recieved so far (no passport, no marriage certificate, nothing)
> EEA (FM) as spouse with Family Permit Expired



Hi,

Congrats,

Have you receive a plastic CARD or something issued in A4 paper with title of "Residence Documentation"? 

Thx


----------



## natalia1910

xusirius said:


> I applied for my EEA 2
> Here's mine...
> 
> May 23th 2016 - EEA 2 Application sent
> May 26 th - My credit card was charged by HO for the EEA 2 application
> 
> Until today it was almost one month, i did not get any letter from HO. I am so worry. What can i do know? need to call to HO or what to do ? Thank you


Hi, we called them last week on 13th June and we had our biometric letter issued one day later (14th June) but I guess it was a pure coincidence as they didn't even ask our names! Just told it had been already one month and they asked us to wait cause it may take up to 6 weeks after the payment was deducted. 
Her'es the number if you wish to contact them: 0300 123 2253
Fingers crossed for you Xx No worries!


----------



## xusirius

natalia1910 said:


> Hi, we called them last week on 13th June and we had our biometric letter issued one day later (14th June) but I guess it was a pure coincidence as they didn't even ask our names! Just told it had been already one month and they asked us to wait cause it may take up to 6 weeks after the payment was deducted.
> Her'es the number if you wish to contact them: 0300 123 2253
> Fingers crossed for you Xx No worries!


Thank you very much. I feel better after read your reply. It was really help me . As you say. I will wait and see what going on. Anyway, the number you support really helpfully Because i will use it in future to ask return my passport for short time to visit Poland on September. Thank you !


----------



## Andreea07

Hey,

Here is our timeline:

Application send 09/01/16
Fee charged 13/01/16
Biometrics letter 28/01/16
Biometrics submit 29/01/16
COA with work permit received 11/02/16
Letter confirmed RC, and supporting documents received 22/06/16

Wish you all will get yours soon.


----------



## Rocketlenz

HO called us today "apologising" for the delay (we applied NOV 23rd 2015!!!) and said they'll be informing us of the decision next week. 
I guess I'll have to keep being patient and waiting


----------



## mimmmas

Hi everyone, I wanted to share my timeline with you.

I'm a Serbian citizen, my husband is Spanish. I came to the UK at the end of September 2015, after being issued with EEA Family Permit. Now we're in the process for my Residence Card. Here is our timeline up to now:

29/02 Application sent
02/03 Application arrived to the HO
21/03 Letter for biometrics received
24/03 Biometrics submitted
30/03 Date on long CoA (with the acknowledgment of right to work)
04/04 CoA received

20/06 I requested my husband's personal document. Still not arrived.
His personal document that I originally sent with the application expired last week. That's why I asked it to be returned. In the meantime he's got a new valid passport. Does anyone know whether I have to send his new valid passport now to HO? I guess that every change of circumstances should be notified, but I'm not sure about this one because the number of his document is still the same. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Does anyone know how can I notify this? Maybe a phone number or how should I address the letter? 

Thank you.


----------



## 99visaproblems

99visaproblems said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I never posted a timeline and I thought it might be helpful for people who applied around the same time.
> 
> I sent in my application on the 9 May 2016 (my solicitor sent this). I tracked it and it was received by Home Office on the 12 May 2016. However, I recently used an email provided in the thread ([email protected]) to get an update on my biometrics and the received date was slightly off - so this is also just an FYI to people that they might not process things as soon as they get them.
> 
> My timeline (with official dates from from the biometric email):
> Sent to HO: 9 May 2016
> Received by HO: 13 May 2016
> Cheque Processed: 20 May 2016
> 
> This is the email I received below:
> "Thank you for your e mail;
> 
> I can confirm that your application was received in Durham on 13.5.2016 and the cheque payment cleared 20.5.2016::
> Applications are worked in strictly date order and due to the unprecedented number of applications being received presently there are some delays to process
> 
> Your application is in a queue and I would expect you to receive your biometric enrolment letter within 10-14 days
> 
> I apologise for the inconvenience caused"


I have just received my biometrics from Home Office. Dated 22 June 2016 and received by my solicitor today 27 June 2016. I will enroll tomorrow.

I also received my COA at the same time with no right to work  as I am applying as an unmarried partner.

I know this is standard policy for unmarried couples, but I also know people have gotten it reversed or have immediately gotten the right to work... so can anyone tell me who they wrote and what reasoning they used to get a COA with the right to work as an unmarried partner?


----------



## FlyingAlex

FlyingAlex said:


> here is the timescale for my wife's application:
> 
> (Canadian applicant, German sponsor)
> 
> Application sent: 05 January 2016
> Received by Home Office: 06 January 2016
> Fee charged to card: 07 January 2016
> Biometrics request letter dated: 22 January 2016
> Letter received / biometrics submitted: 25 January 2016
> Certificate of Application (with right to work) dated: 04 February 2016
> CoA received: 06 February 2016
> Residence card: pending
> Passport back: pending


To update the above: my wife received her residence card on 22 June. The card is dated 18 June.

We have not yet received our documents back, so she is still without her passport. Also, I have seen people mention a "decision letter" - we never received one, the first thing we got from the Home Office was the letter with her residence card itself. Is that normal?


----------



## natalia1910

natalia1910 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just thought I would share my husband's timeline with you for everyone to have an idea if they applied recently:
> Application sent 12.05.2016
> Payment deducted:17.05.2016
> Biometric letter: 17.06.2016 (14.06.2016)
> COA: pending
> RC: ?
> Has anyone got similar dates? Any news?
> Thanks!


Just for update COA with the work permit received today (28.06.2016) dated 25.06.2016

Waiting for a RC which will be probably a looooong process...


----------



## FlyingAlex

FlyingAlex said:


> To update the above: my wife received her residence card on 22 June. The card is dated 18 June.
> 
> We have not yet received our documents back, so she is still without her passport. Also, I have seen people mention a "decision letter" - we never received one, the first thing we got from the Home Office was the letter with her residence card itself. Is that normal?


As a further update, our documents (including my wife's passport) arrived yesterday. There is no visa sticker in the passport, the only thing proving her immigration status is the plastic BRP card. Given this, I think there would have been no difference if we had asked for her passport to be sent back a few months ago.

Anyway, the final timeline was:

Application sent: 05 January 2016
Received by Home Office: 06 January 2016
Fee charged to card: 07 January 2016
Biometrics request letter dated: 22 January 2016
Letter received / biometrics submitted: 25 January 2016
Certificate of Application (with right to work) dated: 04 February 2016
CoA received: 06 February 2016
Residence card: arrived 22 June 2016 (dated 18 June 2016, valid until 18 June 2021)
Passport (and other supporting documents) back: 29 June 2016

Both the BRP and our supporting documents arrived by Royal Mail Signed For.

The process is ridiculous, but it at least appears to be dependably ridiculous. Still, I'm already not looking forward to the renewal in five years.


----------



## Rocketlenz

Rocketlenz said:


> HO called us today "apologising" for the delay (we applied NOV 23rd 2015!!!) and said they'll be informing us of the decision next week.
> I guess I'll have to keep being patient and waiting



Still no news. We got a call from HO cause we've been calling asking for information and they told us we have to send a letter requesting a reason why the application is overdue (it's been over 7 months since payment was taken) and why we haven't been notified about it. 

We had already sent a letter a while back and no reply. 

Also I've sent email requesting new COA TWICE and nothing


----------



## mekk

Rocketlenz, contact your local MP and explain your situation, they can help you on this.

Recently we have requested our passports but HO did not send back to us for 25 working days (requested twice following the online document return procedure). We called and emailed HO dozens time, and they did not care at all.

At the end we emailed the local MP and explained the situation. the next day MP called us saying that she contacted HO and HO would send the passports at that day. We received the passports the following day.

Good luck!..

Our timeline is still the same below, but i can see people applied in the beginning of Jan 16 start to receive their results. I guess we might get ours within couple of weeks.

*Country applying from :* UK
*Type of visa applied for: *EEA (PR) - EEA national as main applicant, non-EEA applicant added as unmarried family member
*Date application submitted (postal) :* 02.02.2016 (delivered to Home Office :03.02.2016)
*Home Office confirmation email about receiving the application(email) :* 22.02.2016
*Biometrics letter received:* 22.02.2016 (given on the 23.02.2016 at a post office)
*A letter received confirming Non-EU partner`s work right : *26.02.2016
*Still waiting for the decision... *


----------



## Andreea07

Andreea07 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Here is our timeline:
> 
> Application send 09/01/16
> Fee charged 13/01/16
> Biometrics letter 28/01/16
> Biometrics submit 29/01/16
> COA with work permit received 11/02/16
> Letter confirmed RC, and supporting documents received 22/06/16
> 
> Wish you all will get yours soon.


Hi,

Residence card received dated 18th June 2016
It'a plastic Residence Card, valid five years
Type of permit: Family member-EU residence
Remarks: Work permitted


----------



## Rocketlenz

Hello! Here's my timeline

- Nov 23. Parcel sent to Home Office. Next day delivery
- Nov 25 charged £65
- Dec 3 Your application is being considered email
- Dec 7 Biometrics letter (dated Dec 2)
- Jan 23 COA w/right to work received. Issue date Jan 22
- Apr 29 supporting documents sent EEA's change job information
- May 5 EEA's employer informs HO called to confirm information. 
- May 25 HO letter returning supporting documents sent on Apr 29
-June Calls and letters sent to HO requesting info regarding overdue process
-June 20 HO calls regarding one of the emails sent saying decision will be made the next week
-June 29 BRP issued
-June 30 BRP received!!! 


I have not received any other letters. My wife (EEA) has to pick up a parcel tomorrow from the post office, we believe it's our documents. 

They took over 7 months to send the decision. I'm sure if we haven't try to contact them and ask for answers we would still be waiting.


----------



## banano

Hi All! Here goes my timeline. Based on your posts seems I will have news soon.


Application sent: 24 January 2016
Received by Home Office: 27 January 2016
Fee charged to card: 29 January 2016
Biometrics request letter dated: 17 February 2016
Letter received / biometrics submitted: 19 February 2016
Certificate of Application (with right to work) dated: 26 February 2016
CoA received: 28 February 2016
Residence card: pending
Documentation back: pending

Thanks!


----------



## ilikecheese

Here is the latest on my timeline. Hopefully we're close to the end and will receive the card soon.

Application sent: 31 Jan
Biometrics letter received: 25 Feb (dated 20 Feb)
Biometrics submitted: 27 Feb
CoA received: 8 March (dated 2 March)
RC: still pending


----------



## 99visaproblems

Hi Mekk,

I'm curious about getting the right to work as a non-married partner, could you please tell me more your about situation? I'm non-married and thus applied as an EFM and got a non-working COA. I would really like to reverse this if possible.

I also requested my passport back last week, so it has only been five working days. But as Home Office has shown they don't follow timelines over and over again, I'm a bit nervous and would rather be pro-active - especially as you've demonstrated that they have the power to send them next day.



mekk said:


> Rocketlenz, contact your local MP and explain your situation, they can help you on this.
> 
> Recently we have requested our passports but HO did not send back to us for 25 working days (requested twice following the online document return procedure). We called and emailed HO dozens time, and they did not care at all.
> 
> At the end we emailed the local MP and explained the situation. the next day MP called us saying that she contacted HO and HO would send the passports at that day. We received the passports the following day.
> 
> Good luck!..
> 
> Our timeline is still the same below, but i can see people applied in the beginning of Jan 16 start to receive their results. I guess we might get ours within couple of weeks.
> 
> *Country applying from :* UK
> *Type of visa applied for: *EEA (PR) - EEA national as main applicant, non-EEA applicant added as unmarried family member
> *Date application submitted (postal) :* 02.02.2016 (delivered to Home Office :03.02.2016)
> *Home Office confirmation email about receiving the application(email) :* 22.02.2016
> *Biometrics letter received:* 22.02.2016 (given on the 23.02.2016 at a post office)
> *A letter received confirming Non-EU partner`s work right : *26.02.2016
> *Still waiting for the decision... *


----------



## A150881

Hi, any one applied in February and got their RC card yet?

I sent mine in in feb, payment taken in feb, COA received in March... Still waiting for RC


----------



## A150881

Hi did you get anything back? Seems we are pretty close timelines....


----------



## tombigbee88

My RC finally came! (Applied 4th January)

Application sent: 02.01.2016 (Saturday)
Application rec'd: 04.01.2016 (Monday)
Money taken: 05.01.2016 (Tuesday)
Biometrics letter rec'd: 21.01.2016 (Thursday)
Biometrics submitted: 25.01.2016 (Monday)
CoA rec'd (w/ right to work): 09.02.2016 (Tuesday)
Letter stating my RC would arrive within 10 days: 23.06.2016 (Thursday)
Letter stating I missed my RC delivery (via courier DXDelivery): 24.06.2016 (Friday)
RC (via DXDelivery): 05.07.2016 (Tuesday)

The letter confirming your RC along with your documents arrives by Royal Mail. My RC arrived via DXDelivery courier service (in London) and was late because I had to rearrange redelivery.

Ironically, the letter stating my RC would be arriving within 10 days arrived on the day of the Brexit vote. I was so excited. Then the next day I was less excited. 

Patience, all. Stay positive and best of luck to you all!


----------



## william80

william80 said:


> Update:
> App sent/received: 02-Jan/04-Jan
> Payment taken: 05-Jan
> Biometric received/sent: 22-Jan
> CoA with right to work: 6-Feb (dated 4-Feb)


Still we haven't received anything, no letters or emails.

We are beyond the 6 months now, any suggestion what to do?

Thanks


----------



## A150881

Hmm interesting some ppl same time as you received theirs I guess it should come this month .... Pls keep us informed


----------



## A150881

I called them today and they said that the 6 months is from the date when they received it .... So I presume your 6 months is by like the end of July 20th or so


----------



## tiffjoiner

Just checking in with where I am on my current EEA2 timeline (2016):


1 June: Sent application to HO via Special Delivery
2 June: Application Delivered to HO
3 June: Fee charged by HO
1 July: Biometric Letter Dated
6 July: Biometric Letter Received, Biometrics Taken
10 July: COA Letter Dated
12 July: COA Letter Received


----------



## A150881

Togfjoiner so u got ur COA today ?


----------



## A150881

If you only got your COA this month looks like you have a long wait ahead of you.. Don't expect anything till January


----------



## tiffjoiner

A150881 said:


> Togfjoiner so u got ur COA today ?


YES! Considering the current long processing times, I was pleasantly surprised to see such a quick turnaround between submitting my biometrics and receiving the COA. I expected at least a few weeks, but it was less than a week.


----------



## tiffjoiner

A150881 said:


> If you only got your COA this month looks like you have a long wait ahead of you.. Don't expect anything till January


Meh. Well, to be honest, I'm not too concerned about waiting for the RC. My number one priority is working, so I'm just happy to have proof of employment eligibility. I can wait on the other stuff.


----------



## A150881

You still need to get ur employer to do the employer checker service you won't be allowed to
Work until it's done it is part of your COA under for the employer


----------



## A150881

My wife received her COA in March ... We still waiting


----------



## A150881

I have now written to the mp as this is taking extremely long, and when you call they just turn you away.


----------



## Johnwick1

Hi,
I need answers to some few questions I got;
Firstly, what will happen to eu national and non eu spouses in UK after brexit even to those that have got their residence card, I hope UK will not wake up one day and send the non eu spouse back to his country and Eu national to hers.
Secondly, I realise that the timeline is taking a long time these day, is it cos of Brexit?
In my application for residence card, I forgot to submit My wife's P60 but I did submit 3 months payslips, should I post the P60 to home office or I forget about it.
Furthermore, I sent the original copies of my supporting documents but a friend told me that I should have sent the photocopies as well, should I be worried?


----------



## A150881

No I wouldn't worry ... About either of those 

Go to 

HTTPS://www.freemovement.org.uk/Bre...-eu-nationals-and-their-family-members-do-now

Found it helpful! And reassuring ... But then again who knows but hopefully eu citizens and their non we spouses should be ok if your working. 

Then again what about all the British ppl in other countries ?


----------



## Jurij

Hey,

Application sent: 19 Jan
Biometrics letter received: don't remember
Biometrics submitted: don't remember
CoA received: 15 Feb
RC: still pending


----------



## A150881

Jurij you should have received yours I would have thought by now your over the 6 months


----------



## Jurij

I calculated, and 6 month will be on 19.07.2016.


----------



## A150881

When do you start counting from ? Are u non eu?


----------



## Jurij

19 jan - Aplication send
19 Feb - 1 month
19 Mar - 2 month
19 Apr - 3 month
19 May - 4 month
19 Jun - 5 month
19 July - 6 month

My wife is non EU and she waiting for RC.


----------



## A150881

Well hopefully you get a result soon pls keep us posted


----------



## mekk

99visaproblems said:


> Hi Mekk,
> 
> I'm curious about getting the right to work as a non-married partner, could you please tell me more your about situation? I'm non-married and thus applied as an EFM and got a non-working COA. I would really like to reverse this if possible.
> 
> I also requested my passport back last week, so it has only been five working days. But as Home Office has shown they don't follow timelines over and over again, I'm a bit nervous and would rather be pro-active - especially as you've demonstrated that they have the power to send them next day.


Hi 99visaproblems, 

I had first EEA2 visa back in 2013 as a non-married partner, valid for 5 years until 2018. I already had a valid Tier 2 work permit visa and was working during that time, so CoA letter was issued with right to work. 

I have applied for EEA PR visa this time in the last February -before 5 year valid EEA2 expired in 2018- as we have been together with my partner for almost 7 years. As i had still valid EEA2 visa with right to work, i was again given CoA with right to work. Didnt you have a visa that provides right to work before applying for EFM? If your previous visa did not allow you to work, i am afraid you as a non-married partner cannot get a right to work in CoA in the current EFM application, you need to wait for the outcome of your application. But i am not an expert, it is just as far as i know.

I am not sure if the Local MP can do something about your docs return as you have not completed 2 online request procedure, but if it is urgent, you can contact him/her and also send emails to HO: [email protected] and [email protected] separately, explaining the urgency.

Good luck..


----------



## 99visaproblems

mekk said:


> Hi 99visaproblems,
> 
> I had first EEA2 visa back in 2013 as a non-married partner, valid for 5 years until 2018. I already had a valid Tier 2 work permit visa and was working during that time, so CoA letter was issued with right to work.
> 
> I have applied for EEA PR visa this time in the last February -before 5 year valid EEA2 expired in 2018- as we have been together with my partner for almost 7 years. As i had still valid EEA2 visa with right to work, i was again given CoA with right to work. Didnt you have a visa that provides right to work before applying for EFM? If your previous visa did not allow you to work, i am afraid you as a non-married partner cannot get a right to work in CoA in the current EFM application, you need to wait for the outcome of your application. But i am not an expert, it is just as far as i know.
> 
> I am not sure if the Local MP can do something about your docs return as you have not completed 2 online request procedure, but if it is urgent, you can contact him/her and also send emails to HO: [email protected] and [email protected] separately, explaining the urgency.
> 
> Good luck..


Thanks for getting back to me! That was very helpful! I previously had a Tier 2 visa and was working under that when my job was made redundant. I submitted my EEA application around the same time my role ended, so I thought I would get the right to work because of my Tier 2 status (even though my role had ended). I actually still have never received that "you have two months to leave" letter from Home Office that you receive when your Tier 2 visa is done.

Anyway, thank you for all the emails and good luck to you!


----------



## jakey_boy

Thought I would share my timeline since I have been following for a long time: 

Application sent: 19th Jan
Payment Taken: 24th Jan
Biometrics letter received: 10th Feb
Biometrics submitted: 15th Feb
CoA received: 2nd Mar
Passports requested: 2nd Mar
Letter and RC: 12th Jul

Just a few days short of the full 6 months


----------



## Jurij

Application sent: 19th Jan
Payment Taken: 22th Jan
CoA received: 15nd Feb
Documents back: 18th Jul
RC: Still waiting


----------



## banano

banano said:


> Hi All! Here goes my timeline. Based on your posts seems I will have news soon.
> 
> 
> Application sent: 24 January 2016
> Received by Home Office: 27 January 2016
> Fee charged to card: 29 January 2016
> Biometrics request letter dated: 17 February 2016
> Letter received / biometrics submitted: 19 February 2016
> Certificate of Application (with right to work) dated: 26 February 2016
> CoA received: 28 February 2016
> Residence card: pending
> Documentation back: pending
> 
> Thanks!


Hi All, here a quick update. It finally arrived!! We only got the RC, but no documentation yet.

Residence card: 19 July 2016 (Dated 15 July 2016)
Documentation back: pending

Regards,


----------



## Sameeric

Hi ! Here's my timeline.

Application posted on : 29/01/2016
Received by UKVI/HO on : 01/02/2016
Payment taken on : 15/02/2016
COA Without Work : 29/02/2016 dated 24/02/2016 (together with bio letter)
Bio letter received on : 29/02/2016
Biometrics Enrolled on : 01/03/2016
Resident Card Received on : ?
Documents Returned on : ?


----------



## Sameeric

Hi ! Here's my timeline.

Application posted on : 29/01/2016
Received by UKVI/HO on : 01/02/2016
Payment taken on : 15/02/2016
COA Without Work : 29/02/2016 dated 24/02/2016 (together with bio letter)
Bio letter received on : 29/02/2016
Biometrics Enrolled on : 01/03/2016
Resident Card Received on : ?
Documents Returned on : ?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gairloch

EEA 2 BRP for non-EU spouse

Application sent: 13 Jan 2016
Payment Taken: 20 Jan 2016
Biometrics taken: 03 Feb 2016
CoA received: 10 Feb 2016
Documents back and BRC letter: 29 Jun 2016 (yes it's early!)
RC delivery: ..... (still waiting) ;(
Email to HO on missing BRC: 15 Jul 2016

[HO states BRC delivery is 10 days after letter.]


----------



## A150881

Jujri. Any news on yours ?


----------



## Jurij

No,
still waiting for RC...


----------



## jucasi

*Timeline*

Hi everyone!!

Application posted on: 23/01/2016
Received by UKVI/HO on: 25/01/2016
Mail from received application: 09/02/2016
COA Without Right to Work: 11/02/2016 (together with bio letter)
Documents Returned on: 21/07/2016 (dated 10/07/2016)
Resident Card Received on: I guess I should receive it tomorrow since the letter states "You should receive your card within 10 working days..."


I'll let you know as soon as I get it!


----------



## niki_pl

This is my timeline EEA2
Application sent: 23th May
Payment Taken: 26th May
Biometrics letter received: 04 July
Biometrics submitted: 07 July
CoA received: 09 July
RC: Pending


----------



## niki_pl

jakey_boy said:


> Thought I would share my timeline since I have been following for a long time:
> 
> Application sent: 19th Jan
> Payment Taken: 24th Jan
> Biometrics letter received: 10th Feb
> Biometrics submitted: 15th Feb
> CoA received: 2nd Mar
> Passports requested: 2nd Mar
> Letter and RC: 12th Jul
> 
> Just a few days short of the full 6 months


Hello,
I had post my timeline EEA2 . I would like to ask you about how to asking passport back for travel during process EEA2 application?I have plan to travel to Poland on Sep. I worry it will be effect to my application? Please, could you share your experience about this? Thank you !


----------



## mekk

niki_pl said:


> Hello,
> I had post my timeline EEA2 . I would like to ask you about how to asking passport back for travel during process EEA2 application?I have plan to travel to Poland on Sep. I worry it will be effect to my application? Please, could you share your experience about this? Thank you !


Niki_pl, you can request your passport first time through the link below:

https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml

If you do not get it within 10 working days, you can requested second time through the link below:
https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Progress_enquiry.ofml

If it is urgent, i suggest you to mention it in the first request form where there is a section asking you whether your passport return request is urgent.

I have requested my passport and got it, but not sure how it affects the application. I mean this would not affect the outcome, but it may delay it. There was a letter came with the returned passport stating that i do not need to return the passport back to HO unless HO asks for it.

Jakey_boy, did HO request your passport back before receiving the final result?


----------



## Rosnolth

Here is my timeline and my wife QP registration application

App posted 9 June 2016
Received : 10 June 2016
Paiement taken : 15 June 2016
EEA wife email received : 11 July 2016
Biometrics letter :
COA :

If anyone had sent their EEA(FM) - eea2 application around the same time in June, please share your timeline with us.You could see it almost 6 weeks and still no biometric letter received

Thanks
Ros


----------



## La_La_Land

I am not an avid user of this site, but when going through my own residence process I kept an eye on everyone's time line to judge mine. So thank you all who stuck to the topic of this thread. I thought I would also share mine now that the process seem 99% complete:

Application received: 29/1/2016 (money taken 5days later)
Email received by EU Nationals: 18/2/2016
Bio M request: 15/2/2016 (submitted 18/2/2016)
COA Issued: 24/2/2016 (received 1 days later)
Request for Passport of 1 EU National: 2/4/2016 (received exactly 10days later)
EU National child RC issued: 18/7/2016
EU National adult RC issued: 19/7/2016
Non EU letter for RC: 19/7/2016 (instructing wait 10days)
Documents received 23/7/2016

What was interesting about receiving my documents is that all (passports, RCs for EU, documents, letters etc) all arrived in ONE package. This was somewhat surprising but yet not. In my application, I sent fully stamped return envelopes of various sizes for what I assumed would have been they returned docs and passports at different times based on how timelines were documented. However my large envelope was large enough on the assumption they needed and could return everything at once (I left a little note on it saying so). I did this to make my application as convenient as possible as I read somewhere they were understaffed and didn't want to add to their workload. So if the process was not to receive the RC 10days but all at the same time I would have had that in hand.

The application process was for EU husband and child and non-EU wife. Good luck to those still waiting. We knew the process would legally take 6mths (I hoped max 4mths) so we halted all plans till it was done...now our trips around the world can begin!


----------



## Rosnolth

Some update on my timeline

EEA(FM) for non-EEA national posted together with EEA wife app for Registration card- timeline

Application posted on : 09/6/16
Received by UKVI/HO on : 10/6/16
Payment taken on : 15/6/16
Email received for EEA wife: 11 July 2016
Bio letter received on : None received - submitted one last December for a refused application
Biometrics Enrolled on :N/A
COA with work : 25 July 2016
Resident Card Received on : ........
Documents Returned on : ...........

I hope the above helps some people here


----------



## banano

banano said:


> Hi All, here a quick update. It finally arrived!! We only got the RC, but no documentation yet.
> 
> Residence card: 19 July 2016 (Dated 15 July 2016)
> Documentation back: pending
> 
> Regards,


So finally I've got the entire package with both letters for me and my wife, my registration certificate, passports and extra documentation.

Documentation Back: 26 July 2016 (Dated 15 July 2016)

It's been 6 months full of uncertainty. Hopefully, it's all done. Wish you patience and the best of luck for this process.


----------



## fhig_01

*Mexican sponsored by Hungarian National*

Here's my timeline (all dates are 2016):

June 16: Application sent
June 17: Application received by Home Office
June 22: Fee deducted from my account
July 20: Letter for biometric enrolment received (dated July 15)
July 25: Passport requested
July 27: COA received (dated July 22)

Now waiting for my passport and of course the RC!


----------



## ADNI3323

Hi All,

I just sent my application on the 30/07 and HO just received it this morning, so on the 01/08.

I will keep you posted on my timeline.

Thanks all for your contributions.


----------



## nzh

When can you request for your passports to be sent back, after applying for an EEA Residence Card? My American partner just got issued with an EEA Family Permit and we wanted to apply for an EEA Residence Card asap but we'd also like to travel in the next 6 months and we're unsure whether we'd be able to once we apply... :confused2:


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

EEA(QP) and EEA(FM) posted together:

Applications posted: 22/01/2016
Applications received by the Home Office: 25/01/2016
Payments taken on: 27/01/2016 and 07/03/2016 (payments taken separately)
Email to EEA national: 16/02/2016
Bio letter received on: 14/03/2016 (dated 09/03), enrolled on the same day
CoA With Right to Work : 22/04/2016 (dated 20/04) 
(apology for delays after we complained (the hotline staff told us to do so): 16/05/2016)
Resident Card Received on : 27/07/2016 (dated 23/07)
Documents Returned (with registration certificate for the EEA national) on : 28/07/2016

After all the trouble we had with the payment for the non-EEA spouse (my husband) not being taken on time and then the CoA getting delayed on top of that, it is amazing to have the final result in our hands and to know that we don't have to chase up the Home Office about another thing. 

As you can see, we got it just around the 6 month mark (we received it just after but the card was issued just before). 

Thank you so much to this forum and everyone who posts here (and of course especially to those who have helped us along the way, all the way from the family permit a year ago to the residence card application this year!). 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## A150881

Jurij, or any or anyone else received theirs who applied an /feb?
I applied in Feb and still waiting!!


----------



## b1980

*Received Residence Card*

Hi everyone,

This thread has been very helpful for me throughout the entire RC process. 
Here is my timeline

*Application sent:* 04th Feb
_*Payment Taken:*_ 5th Feb (Postal Note)
*Biometrics letter received:* 2nd of March (Although the letter was dated 19th of February)
*Biometrics submitted:* 3rd of March
*CoA with permission to work received:* 10th of March
_*Passports and German residence card requested: *_13th of June
_*Passports Received after a phone call to the MP: *_July 5th
_*RC arrived through Royal Mail (regular mail not signed delivery): *_2nd of August 
_*Remaining Documents Arrived: *_4th of August (Royal Mail signed delivery)

We received the residence card *2 days short of 6 months*.

Here are some stories I want to share while waiting for my RC. 

I had to recall my passport and my husbands passport in June to go to a wedding back in America. If you are recalling a passport for a trip do it at least 2 months in advance because I waiting the initial 10 days it says on the return website. Then I filled out a passport delay form that is also on the HO website and waited 5 days. I was down to a week before my trip when I had to call and email my MP to expedite the return of my passport. Luckily my MP had my passport overnighted to me. 

When I got my passport I received a letter along with it that said if my EEA family permit has expired and I leave I will have to apply for a new one. My EEA family permit had expired and I was nervous about traveling and getting back into the country. I called the Gatwick airport which is the airport I was leaving and returning into. They said that I needed to "prove I was in application status" and if I did I would be okay and would not need to apply for another EEA permit _(which I couldn't do anyways because it would conflict with my EEA 2 application and the HO had all my documents)._ I took my COA with me along with my German RC and my marriage certificate. We traveled with WOW airlines. I emailed and called them explaining my visa situation and that I was traveling with an expired EEA permit. They assured me they wouldn't stop me from boarding. I also called Gatwick airport 2 different times before I left the country to verify that I would be okay coming back in and they were very kind and assured me that I would be.

When I did arrive back in England I showed the border control officer my expired EEA permit, my COA, German RC, and my marriage certificate. He was surprisingly VERY kind. I had to wait while he verified my COA. The guy actually had a sense of humor. He told me that as of that time no decision had been made on my RC but what he was going to do was stamp my passport extending my expired EEA for an additional 3 months due to the delay of receiving my RC. 

Anyways I hope my situation helps! Good luck on your applications!


----------



## A150881

If you have a german passport or residence card surely you can use that to travel into the UK as it is part of EU?


----------



## b1980

A150881 said:


> If you have a german passport or residence card surely you can use that to travel into the UK as it is part of EU?


I didn't have a German passport just an RC. My husband is British and we met and married in Korea while we were working. We then moved to Germany for his work. When his contract finished we decided to move to the UK but in order to stay permanently I had to get an EEA and then go for the EEA FM after. I could have entered with my German RC but I wasn't sure what would happen with the Brexit so I just decided to apply for the UK RC to be safe.


----------



## SharpE

EEA Residence Card received! 6-months + 1 week... plus some additional time to reschedule delivery.

(20+ years married w/ 2 children) French/USA (common-law/informal marriage in US)

18/1/2016 EEA(FM)+(QP) applications posted. Next day delivery. 
19/1/2016 Applications signed for and received. 
21/1/2016 Application fee 2X£65 deducted from my bank account.
3/2/2016 Biometric received and submitted
12/2/2016 COA Approved/Sent
15/2/2016 COA Received with right to work
25/2/2016 Request for return of my USA passport 
8/3/2016 Passport Delivered
30/6/2016 EU Spouse quit her job and we left country for July vacation. (her company wouldn’t let here take off for one month, even un-paid)
6/7/2016 Home Office called EU spouse mobile to ask about job situation. Stated left job for vacation in France and will look for new job in UK when we return in early August. This was the only contact with HO over the entire process.
25/7/2016 Attempt made to delivery EEA Residence Card by post in UK; however we were still in France, so had no idea. No previous letters or communication, just RC arrives in the mail.
2/8/2016 Family entered UK together from France. With my expired family permit, immigration agent had to get quick approval from supervisor next to her to let me in. I received no UK entry stamp in passport, just let me in... She said I wasn’t in the “system” and I should follow up with Home Office. I provided no other documents besides my passport (and of course my 3 family members French passports). Once home in the UK I found out that my residence card was waiting for me in the UK. Why border immigration didn't know this is interesting.
4/8/2016 Received EEA Residence Card, after rescheduling delivery online.

No word yet on my spouse’s card, nor the return of supporting documents. Neither is urgent.

--
SharpE


----------



## gairloch

EEA2 Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
Payment Taken: 20 Jan 2016
Biometrics taken: 03 Feb 2016
COA Received: 10 Feb 2016
Docs returned + approval letter: 05 Jul 2016 (dtd 29 Jul) [yes it's early!) 
Email HO about non-receipt of BRP: 15 Jul 2016 
Email reply: 03 Aug 2016 (so it'll be another 10-day wait...here's hoping...)


----------



## SharpE

EEA Residence Card received! 6-months + 1 week... plus some additional time to reschedule delivery.

(20+ years married w/ 2 children) French/USA (common-law/informal marriage in US)

18/1/2016 EEA(FM)+(QP) applications posted. Next day delivery.
19/1/2016 Applications signed for and received.
21/1/2016 Application fee 2X£65 deducted from my bank account.
3/2/2016 Biometric received and submitted
12/2/2016 COA Approved/Sent
15/2/2016 COA Received with right to work
25/2/2016 Request for return of my USA passport
8/3/2016 Passport Delivered
30/6/2016 EU Spouse quit her job and we left country for July vacation. (her company wouldn’t let here take off for one month, even un-paid)
6/7/2016 Home Office called EU spouse mobile to ask about job situation. Stated left job for vacation in France and will look for new job in UK when we return in early August. This was the only contact with HO over the entire process.
25/7/2016 Attempt made to deliver EEA Residence Card by post in UK; however we were still in France, so had no idea. No previous letters or communication, just RC arrives in the mail.
2/8/2016 Family entered UK together from France. With my expired family permit, immigration agent had to get quick approval from supervisor next to her to let me in. I received no UK entry stamp in passport, just let me in... She said I wasn’t in the “system” and I should follow up with Home Office. I provided no other documents besides my passport (and of course my 3 family members French passports). Once home in the UK I found out that my residence card was waiting for me in the UK. Why border immigration didn't know this is interesting.
4/8/2016 Received EEA Residence Card, after rescheduling delivery online.
5/8/2016 Received by Royal Mail, my spouse's Residence Card, the approval letter for my Residence Card, and all our supporting documents. Not sure why this arrived after my actual EEA RC was sent. Perhaps they waited since during the call on 6th July with the Home Office, my wife stated she wouldn't be back in the UK until early August, so they held off on her returning her docs. But sent my card anyway assuming I was still in the UK.

Process complete!

--
SharpE


----------



## A150881

Hi, any new updates on those who applied Jan Feb?
Trying to see how long mine will take..... applied 17th Feb.


----------



## jakey_boy

mekk said:


> Jakey_boy, did HO request your passport back before receiving the final result?


Sorry for the late reply. The HO never requested my passport back and I requested it one day after the COA was issued. I actually requested it before I had the COA because i needed to travel.


----------



## mekk

Hello all, finally we got our EEA PR application results. My EEA citizen partner got the permenant residency, but myself as a non EEA citizen got refusal - explained the situation in another post here (Click).

Anyway, here is our timeline:

*Country applying from :* UK
*Type of visa applied for: *EEA (PR) - EEA national as main applicant, non-EEA applicant added as unmarried family member
*Date application submitted (postal) :* 02.02.2016 (delivered to Home Office :03.02.2016)
*Home Office confirmation email about receiving the application(email) :* 22.02.2016
*Biometrics letter received:* 22.02.2016 (given on the 23.02.2016 at a post office)
*A letter received confirming Non-EU partner`s work right : *26.02.2016
* Documents Returned (with residency card and refusal) : *10.08.2016

Good luck everyone waiting or applying for visa..


----------



## Marynaz

Hey!
I also applied on 17th Feb , and still waiting.. Have you received yours yet?


----------



## A150881

Hi,
Still no residence card, after a mail to our local MP, a phone call to HO for being over 6 months, they called back to say still no decision has been made!

unbelievable!!


----------



## Marynaz

Hello, 
That's terrible.. Also have no idea whats happening to my case 
To what number did you call? I might do the same


----------



## A150881

0300 123 2253


please post if you get yours.... I see most ppl get theirs seems a few days after or just before...but no later than a week.

also looking a this site for timelines:
EEA(FM) EEA2 - TIMELINES ONLY : EEA-route Applications - Page 5 • Immigrationboards.com


----------



## A150881

MaryNaz any joy on yours?


----------



## Olga Z

Hi,
This thread is so helpful. I want to post my timeline, too.

07.07.2016 - Documents sent to Home Office (EEA national for Registration Certificate, non-EEA national for Residence card)
08.07.2016 - Documents recieved by HO
11.07.2016 - Fees deducted
10.08.2016 - EEA national recieved e-mail from HO
12.08.2016 - non-EEA national recieved a biometrics letter (dated 09.08.2016)
13.08.2016 - Biometrics submitted

I suppose I can ask for our passports after I recieve Certificate of Application. Am I right?


----------



## mimmmas

Hi everyone, here is my update:
*
29/02* Application sent
*02/03* Application arrived to the HO
21/03 Letter for biometrics received
24/03 Biometrics submitted
30/03 Date on long CoA (with the acknowledgment of right to work)
04/04 CoA received

20/06 Requested my partner's personal document (because it expired). Not sure when I got it back, sometime end of July. They sent my passport as well, don't know why; and wrote me that if I leave the UK I will need to apply for another EEA Family Permit if I want to come back to the UK.
05/07 Sent my partner's new valid personal document to HO (update on change of circumstances)
17/08 Received the paperwork I sent in the first place and the acknowledgement letter saying my RC should arrive within 10 working days. This letter was dated 14/08/2016 (Sunday!). Had to sign the delivery.
*18/08* Received my RC. Had to sign the delivery.

I still haven't received my partner's personal document. I'll send them a message next week if it doesn't arrive soon.

P.S. I sent some pictures of us to prove that we knew each other, and now that I've got them back I can only think - Damn! I grew old waiting for this sh**! 

Wish you all the luck!


----------



## A150881

i applied on the 17th and still waiting!!!!
Who was the delivery company?

Any one else received theirs for February?


----------



## mimmmas

Royal Mail both times. The paperwork was returned in a big plastic polylope envelope, and the card arrived in a small one made of recycled paper.


----------



## Marynaz

Hello everyone! 

I also applied on 17th February , and finally today received a decision from the Home Office and my application has been successful!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## A150881

Hi,

Please advise what dates it was issued on yours as I still have not received anything!!
Thanks


----------



## A150881

did you get your passports back aswell?


----------



## Marynaz

16.02.2016 - Application sent to Home Office 
17.02.2016 - Application received by HO
25.02.2016 - Fees deducted
08.04.2016 - Received a biometric letter 
11.04.2016 - Biometrics submitted + Requested both passports 
06.05.2016- Received my partners passport back, mine was refused 
COA was never received 
16.08.2016- HO made a decision and passport and other supporting documents were returned 
Still waiting for a BRC


----------



## A150881

Thanks....did this come with Royal mail and did you have to sign for it?


----------



## gairloch

FINALLY!!!!!!
EEA2 Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
Payment Taken: 20 Jan 2016
Biometrics taken: 03 Feb 2016
COA Received: 10 Feb 2016
Docs returned + approval letter: 05 Jul 2016 (dtd 29 Jul) [yes it's early!) 
Email HO about non-receipt of BRP: 15 Jul 2016 
Email reply: 03 Aug 2016 (another 10-day wait...)
Still nothing.
Email HO about non-receipt: 16 AUG 2016
Received BRP (5-yr): 19 AUG 2016 (DX came promptly and quick - though no ID check; just a sig/print name.).
EEA2/self-sufficient)
Looking at the card it was issued just a few days ago so no wonder it's so late.
Congrats (+ 5 points) to HO getting my paper work done a month early and returning all my documents. Minus - 3.5 points for lengthy delays in communications and delivery of BRP.


----------



## Johnwick1

Hi everyone, 
I have applied for eea residence card now over 2months
I just got a job now, I want to ask if it's appropriate to send Home office my letter of appointment, my wife's recent payslip(eu), so as to update them or I should just keep silent or sending them those things will delay my application?


----------



## ExpIt

*Eea rc*

I'd like to share with the community since I've been following for a while - I'm an EEA resident from 2008 - asked for RC for naturalisation

Application sent: 13/4/16
Payment Taken: 16/4/16
Acknowledgement from HO of payment received:23/5/16
RC received and documents returned 10/8/16


----------



## cheesemayo

*EEA RC Unmarried Spouse: Timeline so far...*

Hi all

Thought I'd post my progress on here - don't have my RC card yet (not expecting it until December) but this might be helpful for others who submitted similar time to me. I've applied for a Residence Card as an unmarried spouse:

Date posted: 06/07/16
Date payment processed: 08/07/16
Biometrics letter received: 15/08/16 (dated 10/08/16)
Biometrics enrolled: 15/08/16
Additional docs & prepaid return envelopes sent: 19/08/16
COA received: 20/08/16 (with right to work!)
Passports requested: 20/08/16

I was surprised to receive a COA with the right to work, I was of the impression that an unmarried spouse wasn't automatically entitled to this (based on what I've read on this forum). Now, fingers crossed for the passports to come back quickly


----------



## hopeitwill

Hey everyone 

I have also received my documents and waiting for my BRP now. I have a bit of a different situation as I had to come to Belgium for a month and my residence card was issued after I applied for another family permit. I am still waiting for that but I am doubting that they might refuse to issue one on the basis that I already got a BRP. Should I just wait for the Family Permit decision or withdraw my application so no refusal stamps on my passport?

I am scared that the DX delivery would not give the BRP to my husband.


----------



## Erdi88

*Visa Processing Time within UK*

Hi

Has anyone applied for a Visa with in the UK, Mainly EEA Unmarried partner visa and can tell me how long it took for them?

Cheers


----------



## nyclon

Erdi88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone applied for a Visa with in the UK, Mainly EEA Unmarried partner visa and can tell me how long it took for them?
> 
> Cheers


I have moved your list to the already existing timeline thread on the topic. Please scroll through.


----------



## hopeitwill

Here is my timeline that took a long journey for everything to finalize but I am very grateful for this forum and thanks to everyone for their help:

EEA Family Permit Application: 29th Jan 2016
Received Passports with EEA FP: 11th Feb 2016 - Brussels TLScontact
EEA FM Application: 24th Feb 2016 within the UK
Biometrics arrived: 17th March 2016 - sent the same day
COA letter arrived: 23th March 2016 
Passports Requested: 12th April 2016
Passports Received: 12th May 2016 - took 22 working says
Marriage Certificated Requested and Received in June and July - Took 16 working days
Received EEA FM documents package - 17th August 2016


Considering that the return of documents may take longer than usual, to prevent any stress I would strongly suggest not to make any travel plans before receiving the documents needed.

And also, due to being outside of the UK for a month in that 6 month period, I applied for another Family Permit from Brussels to ease my entry at the border, and received my passport with the EEA Family Permit in 12 working days, thus I do not believe the applications for an EEA FM and EEA Family Permit would clash with each other. Like I said in my earlier post I received the decision letter for the residence card after I applied for a family permit.


Good luck to everyone in the process of their application!


----------



## Johnwick1

i need urgent response please, where do I send original supporting documents
Is it 
U.K. Visa and migration
Liverpool 
L2 0 QN, the address on my coa 
Or
The capital
New hall place
L3 9PP.


----------



## fay126

fay126 said:


> Application submitted on 07/03/2016
> Payment taken on 11/03/2016
> Biometric letter received on 24/03/2016
> Biometric information submitted on 29/03/2016
> COA with right to work received on 02/04/2016
> 
> Now I can confirm that heterosexual civil partners are recognised in the UK and have the same rights as homosexual civil partners, as long as the overseas civil partnership is recognised in the UK. Me and my French partner (opposite sex) registered PACS two years ago, I was treated as a civil partner and my right to work was confirmed in the CoA.


Residence card received on 03/09/2016. Good luck everybody!


----------



## nancie

First a big thank goes to fay126 for her inspiring sharing regarding the PACS issue, which did clear lots of confusion for me when I was feeling so lost! Now I do feel the need to share my experience for more people in similar situations.

I, a Chinese national, entered French civil partnership (PACS) with my French boyfriend in London this June. We are a straight couple and we live together for less than 1 year. It has been a long time doubt that if French heterosexual civil partnership could be recognised as civil partner in the UK. While my experience so far, following that of fay126, could probably have a say.

So here is the timeline for my EEA-FM application:

Application sent: 12/07/2016 (by special delivery)
Payment taken: 14/07/2016
Bio letter: received 17/08/2016, dated 12/08/2016
Bio enrolled: 18/08/2016
COA *with* right to work: dated 22/08/2016

So I'll now try to request my passport and my boyfriend's ID back from HO, and update the result here when it is available.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## cathalmf

Seems that every application is almost taking exactly 6 months. 
The must be purposely waiting out the 6 month time frame. 

My wife submitted hers on the 31st March and Payment taken on the 5th April. Hopefully we will get something in the next two weeks.


----------



## nat717

Hello! Congratulations on receiving RC! Could you please to clear for me this moment: as far as i understand, you sent your biometrics a month after receiving a requesting biometrics letter?Thanks a lot.


----------



## nat717

Hello everybody, thanks for information , given here!

So, we sent the documents for a FM RC + RC (QP) (married partners) on the 26/08/16. HO received them on the 31/08/16. We paid by postal orders. Now i am waiting for biomatrics letter, but i need to go to Russia at the end od September. And I would like to know if anybody can give the information, what period of time HO gives to send them biometrics? So, I plan to go to Russia for 2 weeks, return to UK and send my biometrics.

Thanks!


----------



## bkmlj

*Eea fm rc*

Application sent: 13/05/16
Biometrics letter received: 14/06/16
COA Dated: 22/06/16

RC Still waiting


----------



## mamoudradwan

bkmlj said:


> Application sent: 13/05/16
> Biometrics letter received: 14/06/16
> COA Dated: 22/06/16
> 
> RC Still waiting


The same as you


----------



## Leecy

Have just received my Residence Card in hand by the postie today so thought I'd post my timeline  

Sent: 1st April 2016
Received: 4th April 2016
Passport Request form filled: 4th April 2016
Payment taken: 8th April 2016
Biometrics Letter received: 18th April 2016
Biometrics complete: 18th April 2016
Passport Request #2: 19th April 2016
COA Sent: 21st April 2016
COA Received: 25th April 2016
RC: Dated 27th September, received by signed for post 29th September 2016

Date between COA and RC is just over 5 months and just under 6 months for the whole thing - glad it's over!


----------



## cathalmf

Leecy said:


> Have just received my Residence Card in hand by the postie today so thought I'd post my timeline
> 
> Sent: 1st April 2016
> Received: 4th April 2016
> Passport Request form filled: 4th April 2016
> Payment taken: 8th April 2016
> Biometrics Letter received: 18th April 2016
> Biometrics complete: 18th April 2016
> Passport Request #2: 19th April 2016
> COA Sent: 21st April 2016
> COA Received: 25th April 2016
> RC: Dated 27th September, received by signed for post 29th September 2016
> 
> Date between COA and RC is just over 5 months and just under 6 months for the whole thing - glad it's over!


My wife is still waiting. Sent on the 31st March. Hopefully it will arrive one of these days.


----------



## Anik87

*Got it!!!*

Hi all! I have been following this thread for quite some time now. I have been through the same ordeal like everyone whoever applied for the EE2 residence card! I started to think it will never arrive and finally here I am sharing the soothing news. 

My wife is an Austrian national and I have sent the application on 05/04/2016. Got the bio-metrics letter and submitted them in the second week of May. COA received in the week next. Requested our passports back on 17/05/2016 for personal reasons and got them back almost after two months. They kept all other documents from us, i.e. Marriage certificate.

Until yesterday the 30/09/2016, there was nothing else! Around 10 AM, the special courier knocked and asked my wife for me and my photo ID! I heard from upstairs and I knew what's in there and after signing, I got it! And later in post came all other documents. BRP issue date: 28/09/2016! Cheers!!!


----------



## cathalmf

My wife is still waiting. Been over 6 months. 

I emailed our MP but have received no response. 

Can anyone tell me what emails and phone numbers i can call to request an update?


----------



## Joppa

Telephone: 0300 123 2253 
Monday to Thursday, 9am to 5pm 
Friday, 9am to 4:30pm 

But you may struggle to get a real person.


----------



## cathalmf

Joppa said:


> Telephone: 0300 123 2253
> Monday to Thursday, 9am to 5pm
> Friday, 9am to 4:30pm
> 
> But you may struggle to get a real person.


I called, left my number and they called back saying that there is no update to give and that the 6 months is just a guideline and not a guarantee. 

I argued the 6 month point but was just left with the same response "its just a guideline".

Any idea what to do here?


----------



## cathalmf

Is the 6 month period a law or guideline?
Where is there a link to something which confirms the 6 month rule?


----------



## cathalmf

cathalmf said:


> Is the 6 month period a law or guideline?
> Where is there a link to something which confirms the 6 month rule?


Got an update from our MP. 
A decision was made on the 29th September and a letter has been sent. 
Have not received it yet. I have a tracking number but it shows no status. 

How long after a decision is it likely to receive the card?


----------



## Jermeni

"Got an update from our MP. A decision was made on the 29th September and a letter has been sent. Have not received it yet. I have a tracking number but it shows no status. How long after a decision is it likely to receive the card?"

Id say wait for atleast 1 week/ 7 working days from the date of the decision. It may be the letter was dated 29 Sept but wasnt sent out for post the same day. Like my case Certificate of Application was dated 15 Sep 2016 but only received the letter last 23 Sep 2016.


----------



## cathalmf

Still waiting for the decision letter. 

MP updated us that it was posted and should be with us by the end of the week. 

How long after the decision/letter should we get the card? Cutting it a bit close now with the travel plans on the 1st November.


----------



## cathalmf

Oh so thankfully we received a success letter yesterday, still waiting on the RC. 
Hopefully we will receive it before we need to travel on the 1st November. 

Application Sent: 31/03/2016
Payment Taken: 05/04/2016
COA Received: 29/04/2016 (roughly, cant remember exactly)

6 month mark.

Contacted HO: 05/10/2016 (Informed us there was no update)
Contacted MP: 05/10/2016 (MP received update that the decision was made on the 29/09/2016 and advised that it has been posted)
Contacted MP: 11/10/2016 (MP received update that the letter was actually just posted today)
Decision letter & Documents returned: 13/10/2016 (Success, dated 11/10/2016)
RC: Still waiting for the card. 

My experience is that the head office is more than useless. 
Why cant they realise that these are very important documents and they need to supply accurate updates to their applicants. 

I actually contact HO 4 times. 
1st call - was told there was no update. She was respectful and took my details and called back in a few hours. 
2nd call - was told they cant give updates ever and was rude, refused to pass me to a manager.
3rd call - was told 6 months was just a guideline not a law and i would just have to wait. 
4th call - was told they don't have access to my records. 

How can there be such inconsistency between staff and between applicants.


----------



## cathalmf

cathalmf said:


> Oh so thankfully we received a success letter yesterday, still waiting on the RC.
> Hopefully we will receive it before we need to travel on the 1st November.
> 
> Application Sent: 31/03/2016
> Payment Taken: 05/04/2016
> COA Received: 29/04/2016 (roughly, cant remember exactly)
> 
> 6 month mark.
> 
> Contacted HO: 05/10/2016 (Informed us there was no update)
> Contacted MP: 05/10/2016 (MP received update that the decision was made on the 29/09/2016 and advised that it has been posted)
> Contacted MP: 11/10/2016 (MP received update that the letter was actually just posted today)
> Decision letter & Documents returned: 13/10/2016 (Success, dated 11/10/2016)
> RC: Still waiting for the card.
> 
> My experience is that the head office is more than useless.
> Why cant they realise that these are very important documents and they need to supply accurate updates to their applicants.
> 
> I actually contact HO 4 times.
> 1st call - was told there was no update. She was respectful and took my details and called back in a few hours.
> 2nd call - was told they cant give updates ever and was rude, refused to pass me to a manager.
> 3rd call - was told 6 months was just a guideline not a law and i would just have to wait.
> 4th call - was told they don't have access to my records.
> 
> How can there be such inconsistency between staff and between applicants.


Finally received the RC today in the post 21/10/2016 delivered by DX Delivery (6 months and 21 days after sending the application)


----------



## futureexpat2015

Wondering if anyone has any updates...seems there's been no RCs since applications were sent at the end of March. I sent mine end of April and am just now at the six month mark, with no news from the HO. Anyone else?


----------



## natalia1910

We sent ours on 12/05 and still nothing. Theoretically they still have 3 weeks to answer but I wouldn't mind if that happened sooner. Anyone from the end of April/beginning of May who received something???


----------



## mamoudradwan

natalia1910 said:


> We sent ours on 12/05 and still nothing. Theoretically they still have 3 weeks to answer but I wouldn't mind if that happened sooner. Anyone from the end of April/beginning of May who received something???


Please keep us updated i applied in the middle of may 2016 still waiting


----------



## mamoudradwan

futureexpat2015 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any updates...seems there's been no RCs since applications were sent at the end of March. I sent mine end of April and am just now at the six month mark, with no news from the HO. Anyone else?


Please keep us updated as i applied in the middle of may!!!!


----------



## futureexpat2015

Hi all,

Just an update: I called the EU helpline and they had an HO representative call me back. The person I spoke with confirmed that my application was waiting to be reviewed, but could not give me any estimate of when it could be complete...only somewhere in the next few months. Feeling pretty frustrated about this, but not sure what else I can do besides wait. 

I hope others continue to update with their application statuses!


----------



## Merwdsouza

Hello all,
I have been reading the posts here and has been really helpful to get the estimates on when the RC card would arrive. I applied on 11th May 2016. Based on all the previous post I was not expecting anything until 11th Nov 2016. 

To my surprise I received the RC card today. Date of dispatch 26th Oct 2016.
I am yet to receive my docs back however RC has arrived.

Also note that I did not request my passport back post receiving COA, though I was tempted to. I parked all my travel to ensure they have no reason to delay In issuing RC card.

Regards
Merwyn


----------



## ATTASTARINTL

EEA FM
Applied 20.6.16
Bio..05.08.16
Waiting for RC ?
Any one plz got RC applied in June 2016 ?


----------



## futureexpat2015

Congrats, Merwdsouza. I did request our passports back, so I wonder if that has something to do with the delay, even though they say it won't affect the application.


----------



## Merwdsouza

futureexpat2015 said:


> Congrats, Merwdsouza. I did request our passports back, so I wonder if that has something to do with the delay, even though they say it won't affect the application.


Thanks Futureexpat2015, I hope your RC will come soon as well. there are very few people in 2016 that seems to have received RC cards earlier than 6 months I am lucky to be one of them. At this point I am only assuming that not requesting the passport back is a reason to get the RC card early however I am not sure. However i believe when we do try request for passport back on the website it makes you sign a declaration which states that asking documents back may delay the process (at least thats what i am told by others who have requested for the passport or other docs back post receiving COA)


----------



## melody.smms

I'm sharing my unmarried partner residence card timeline with the hope to give some perspective to those still waiting anxiously and to give some idea to the newbie applicant. Hope this is useful. I got mine Before 6 months and was too surprised.

26 April 2016 - Application sent
27.4.2016 - Received
28.4.2016 - Fees charged 
11.6.2016 - Biometric and COA received 
14.6.2016 - Biometric done

21.7.2016 - Partner's passport received back

July - send post to give extra information left out and updated

15.10.2016 - Post result, passports and all documents back home (18th collected)

25.10.16 - Received RC with DX (20th attempted) (had some difficulties receiving post and received the card after a week they attempted to send)

My special thanks go to Joppa who advised me to apply t his RC and gave advice throughout the application preparation. Without his advice, my passport will still be with home office, I couldnt believe it. It was held for 3 years at the home office due to my rejected student visa for some tiny errors. Can't thank enough to Joppa.


----------



## macitaly2016

*Residence Card My timeline*

Macedonia orign wife of an Italian 

11 May 2016 Applied

01 OCt 2016 Request passport ( 1 week to receive it)

4 Nov 2016 Residence Card received


----------



## scrane1

Hello,

Does anyone know if the six month time limit is counted from when I applied, or starting from the CoA date? I applied in the middle of may, got my CoA on June 23. Still waiting. Absolutely no word since. 

Would appreciate any info. Many thanks.


----------



## fhig_01

Hi! Does anyone know how can I notify the Home Office of a change of address while waiting for my Residence Card?

The 6 months mark will be up in mid-December but moving to a new flat by the end of the week.


----------



## Joppa

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/european-nationals
You may only get an answering machine, in which case give your details and they will call back.


----------



## natalia1910

I assume, after reading other posts, that the six months mark start at the moment you apply, not CoA. Mine will be in 4 DAYS and stil haven't heard anything... We are becoming quite stressed. Anyone else who applied middle May and got some response? Thanks.


----------



## 99visaproblems

So ironically, on this crazy election results day, I've just gotten word that I've received the residence card. Here is my timeline below. It's been exactly six months.

Sent to HO: 9 May 2016
Received by HO: 13 May 2016
Cheque Processed: 20 May 2016
Biometrics Received with COA (no right to work): 27 June 2016
Biometrics Enrolled: 29 June 2016
BRP Letter Received: 9 November 2016 with original documents too apparently (this was sent to my lawyer so I have not actually seen it yet - just saw them scanned). Actual BRP to follow within the next 10 days.



99visaproblems said:


> I have just received my biometrics from Home Office. Dated 22 June 2016 and received by my solicitor today 27 June 2016. I will enroll tomorrow.
> 
> I also received my COA at the same time with no right to work  as I am applying as an unmarried partner.
> 
> I know this is standard policy for unmarried couples, but I also know people have gotten it reversed or have immediately gotten the right to work... so can anyone tell me who they wrote and what reasoning they used to get a COA with the right to work as an unmarried partner?


----------



## xdark

My timeline is as follows - 

Sent to HO: 11 May 2016
Received by HO: 13 May 2016
Payment Taken: 13 May 2016
Biometrics Received: 20 June 2016
Biometrics Enrolled: 22 June 2016
CoA Received: This never happened
BRP Letter Received: This is yet to happen
RC Received: 9 November 2016 at 7 AM in the morning 

All the supporting documents are hopefully under way - we have not requested their return - as we haven't received them back as of now.

I also have applied for a EEA QP card with this application but as of now I haven't received it. Anyway I've applied for it only to support the EEA FM application.:yawn:


----------



## hpexpat

*Eea qp & fm*

My timeline is as follows - 

Sent to HO: 06 June 2016
Received by HO: 07 June 2016
Payment Taken: 08 June 2016
Biometrics Received: 09 July 2016
Biometrics Enrolled: 11 July 2016
CoA Received: 15 July 2016
BRP Letter Received: ???
RC Received: ???

Is there anyone who applied in June 2016???
Please share your Timeline..


----------



## mamoudradwan

I applied in may 2016 nothing yet! Monday the 14th will be exactly 6minths and one day! I rang the home office on Thursday and an officer range me yesterday but I was not able to speak to them. I will call them back on Monday


----------



## ATTASTARINTL

I applied on 20th June but still waiting for RC.........?
its almost 5 months after 1 week.
Any fellow got RC applied in June 2016 ?


----------



## darry72405

I applied in early June 
Money was taken on 14th June, that's when the 6 months period begins, according to the home office. 

Looking at people's timeline here and on other platforms, this year takes approximately 6 months 

So fingers crossed


----------



## natalia1910

mamoudradwan said:


> I applied in may 2016 nothing yet! Monday the 14th will be exactly 6minths and one day! I rang the home office on Thursday and an officer range me yesterday but I was not able to speak to them. I will call them back on Monday


Hey can you please let us know if you could reach the home office? It looks like we sent the application on the same day! We are still waiting as well, it becomes streefulhwell:


----------



## niki_pl

Hi,
I applied for RC on 25.May and still waiting for RC. I hope the end of this month i will get it.


----------



## hpexpat

Is anyone got RC recently?


----------



## netoreisinger

Hi All, 

Just received my RC today my timeline is as follows:.

18 May 2016 - Sent application via post office 
19 May 2016 - Application was received by the HO (This is where I started to count my 6 months) 
23 June 2016 - Received Biometric letter
24 June 2016 - Went to the post office for the biometric procedure 
15 July 2016 - Received my COA with right to work

Heard nothing from the home office for a long time, but I kept on sending them documents to further support my application such as pay slips.

23 November 2016 - Received all the documentation that I've sent, meaning they do receive and file all the documentation you send in behalf of your application. (Dated November 20th)
24 November 2016 - Received my RC in a single and simple mail. (Dated November 20th)

This forum was VERY helpful in guiding me through all the process, all of your experiences were or great value. Wish you all good luck and that you also receive your RC soon.


----------



## oztoukgal

*Questions I need help with*

Hi guys

I am about to apply for an EEA FP from Australia (I'm an accountant) with my Irish husband (who is an architect). Can someone help me with the following questions I have:

1. How long before we plan to arrive in the UK can we apply for the EEA FP? I have been told only 3 months prior, so March 2017 if we intend to arrive in June 2017?

2. What type of work will I be able to get on the EEA FP? Assuming recruiters would only only temp roles if the EEA FP is valid for 6 months for me?

3. When applying for the EEA FM residence card once we arrive in the UK, do we do that the day we arrive or do we need to wait until we are both working?

4. Is the COA enough for recruiters to validate you for permanent roles?

5. What happens if my EEA FP expires and I still don't have the residence card? Do I need to leave the UK or do I have to leave my job?

Sorry we are just nervous about uprooting our lives here in Australia and I don't anticipate any issues with the applications but we want to make sure we get good jobs as soon as we land.


----------



## hpexpat

Is anyone got RC recently?


----------



## natalia1910

Hi all!
Today is our lucky day! Finally, after almost 7 months (!) we received the RC. Let me present you with the timeline:
12.05 - Application sent
17.05 - Payment taken
17.06 - Biometric letter received (dated 14.06) - biometrics submitted on the same day
28.06 - COA received (dated 25.06)
16.11 - I made a phone call to the HO to get any information, as it was over 6 months already
17.11 - They called back telling my husband that the decision hadn't been made yet and couldn't tell us more
25.11 - Missed delivery from DX
26.11 - Missed delivery from Royal mail
28.11 - Received the Royal Mail delivery - our passports and all the supporting documents
30.11 - Received the RC:loco:
Fingers crossed for all of you guys!!!


----------



## niki_pl

23.05 appication sending 
26/05 charge 65£
04.jul letter bio
07.jul biometric submit
09.Jul COA received
25.Nov receip letter refused from HO 
Reason: my EEA citizen was self - employed and we did not know : he need pay for insurance contribution and they lack of information . 
Now i Re-apply and from jun till now he is Employed ... I hope everything be ok. 
. Goodluck!


----------



## hpexpat

My timeline is as follows - 

Sent to HO: 06 June 2016
Received by HO: 07 June 2016
Payment Taken: 08 June 2016
Biometrics Received: 09 July 2016
Biometrics Enrolled: 11 July 2016
CoA Received: 15 July 2016
BRP Letter Received: ???
RC Received: ???

Is there anyone who got RC or PR in this week??

Guys am still anxiously waiting..

Other Users Please Share Your Timeline..


----------



## Xenos84

I was told yesterday that the average waiting time now is 6-8 months. Is that true? I am soo dreading applying for this.


----------



## fhig_01

*Copy of COA?*

Hello! I remember seeing a post about obtaining a copy of the COA... Anyone knows how I can request it? I can't find anything on the Home Office website.

My current employer is afraid I won't get the RC on time, as the COA is only valid for 6 months from the issue date (July 22). I'd like to get another one with a more recent date just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Xenos84

fhig_01 said:


> Hello! I remember seeing a post about obtaining a copy of the COA... Anyone knows how I can request it? I can't find anything on the Home Office website.
> 
> My current employer is afraid I won't get the RC on time, as the COA is only valid for 6 months from the issue date (July 22). I'd like to get another one with a more recent date just to be on the safe side.


You get your CoA basically two weeks after you apply for the RC. Tell your employer that the CoA is indeed valid for three months, BUT if HO exceeds the 6 months you will write to them and they will then send you another one valid also for 6 months from the date of your request...


----------



## Xenos84

You get your CoA basically two weeks after you apply for the RC. Tell your employer that the CoA is indeed valid for six months, BUT if HO exceeds the 6 months you will write to them and they will then send you another one valid also for 6 months from the date of your request...


----------



## t12ung

*Making enquiries to Home Office*

I have found this site quite helpful in contact HO regarding my application.
https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/body/home_office

Browse for requests similar to your own first to get a feel and understanding of what makes a good request.

To make a new request for information:
https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/new/home_office


----------



## Rosnolth

*Got it today Finally !*



Rosnolth said:


> Here is my timeline and my wife QP registration application
> 
> App posted 9 June 2016
> Received : 10 June 2016
> Paiement taken : 15 June 2016
> EEA wife email received : 11 July 2016
> Biometrics letter :
> COA :
> 
> If anyone had sent their EEA(FM) - eea2 application around the same time in June, please share your timeline with us.You could see it almost 6 weeks and still no biometric letter received
> 
> Thanks
> Ros


All, just an update on my time

App posted 9 June 2016
Received : 10 June 2016
Paiement taken : 15 June 2016
EEA wife email received : 11 July 2016
Biometrics letter : 7 weeks after paiement
COA with work: 29 July 2016
RC received : 14 December 2016

Exactly on 6 months spot !! I have not received any documents back yet, either my wife and children QP registration. I guess its on the way soon with the documents
So relieved and can now go away with the family for the festive period !
Please note I apply as the husband of a self employed EEA national
God luck anyone waiting - waiting will be over soon for all - Amen !!!

Regards,
Rosnolth


----------



## nat2016

Hello everybody!

Thanks for all your answers, this is indeed very helpful.

Me and my husband are currently in a desperate situation - as it seems that we need to cancel our holiday plans. 

First of all - our application details (QP EEA citizen and non-EEA spouse as one application):

17.06. - sent to Home Office.
20.06. - money taken from our account.
26.07. - CoA.

We have not requested passports or any documents back (I know - could have done so, but decided not to thinking that it would create delays for issuing of the RC).

RC - pending.
Documents, passports back and decision letter - pending.

20.12. - 6 months deadline.

Have contacted Home Office multiple times already. On Monday, 19th of December we were told that there is still not decision about our case (we have called the hotline and later received the call from the HO).

We have called them again so that we can receive another call with an update - still heard nothing from them.

We have contacted our MP, who was kind of helpful, but we thought he would make a call on our behalf so that we can get information faster. However he has sent a mail to them asking for the review (which is actually quite terrifying for the HO - and they usually issue everything faster when they have a threat of a REVIEW). 

The freemovement.org.uk webpage and the contacts there were quite helpful - explainibg that we can start the Review and that the HO is obliged to issue the RC within 6 months (EEA Immigration Regulations 2006 Par. 17(3)).

Besides that we have contacted an EU helpline and were advised to contact SOLVIT (a network which deals with problems that citizens and businesses may encounter when the EU is not applied correctly). They have reached out to us already, however their procedure takes time and probably won't be helpful in terms of us still going on our holiday. 

We hope that we will get a decision and documents soon and wish you all happy holidays, despite this ridiculous HO rules!


----------



## Joppa

There has been a big increase in EU-related applications since the Brexit vote, so Home Office is really struggling to meet the demand.


----------



## nat2016

Thanks, Joppa. We, of course, understand this... Just hope to receive it as soon as possible now..


----------



## dinotinto

Hi all, would just like to know if someone has been in my shoes before. I applied for my RC sometimes in march 2016, refused in September because the home office said my spouse's passport was reported as lost or stolen , but what was funny was , my spouse is Portuguese with a Portuguese passport, which was submitted with my application, but the home office said "we have it in record that the Netherlands passport you submitted had been reported lost or stolen and has been retained and returned to the Netherlands embassy. which is baffling as 1)she is not dutch and 2) never reported her passport as stolen. Made a paper appeal in sep and was given a deadline of 14 nov for submission of evidence. I have not heard anything since then and I have been wondering how long I will have to wait to be answered.


----------



## Dannyblue

*my Residence Card timeline*

just an update on my time

App posted 8 June 2016
Received : 9 June 2016
Paiement taken : 13 June 2016
Biometrics letter : 12 july and taken on 15 july 2016
COA with work: received 20 july 2016 but dated on letter 17 July 2016
RC received : 23 December 2016 issued 21 december, 2016. brought home by a different courier. exactly 6 months and 2 weeks
Documents and Passports: awaiting. I guess it's on the way. 

NB: I applied as a non Eu. My wife is a qualified person and has only been in uk for 2 years. but we did get married here and we have a 5months old son. did not hear from the home office so i had to contact our MP on the 17 December, 2016 who was very helpful. He wrote back to me that he had mailed the home office. I guess this helped expedite the process. so happy and relieved because we had planned lots of holidays next year. very happy that we can go on holidays now and i will surely have a good christmas

its my prayer that everybody waiting will hear from the home office soon. try involve your MP they are very helpful. ALL THE BEST TO YOU ALL AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## darry72405

I posted on 9th of June 
Money was taken 14th
CoA was 17th July 
RC.....?


----------



## Joppa

As I said, there is a huge backlog of applications ever since the Brexit vote in June, so you just have to wait. It's now taking on average more than 6 months, into 7 months.


----------



## darry72405

Then at least they should make it first come first serve once your application has been accepted 
Because they're making people like me very stressed out, especially when i see people who applied after me getting their RC


----------



## Joppa

It takes varying amount of time to process applications, so it's not surprising that people who applied after you get their residence card before you. Remember every application is unique.


----------



## ppl255

Hi, sorry to cut in this post.

I currently have RC (Immigration Status Document) on A4 valid until 2018. I'm thinking of re-applying RC to get BRP type of RC instead of carrying this paper.

Wondering if anyone has experienced renewing/reapplying RC before it expires? 
Does it take less than 6 months to get it and it doesn't not make any difference? 
Is it valid from the renew date for another 5 years or it just continues validity from the old RC?

Thank you in advance for any answer.


----------



## darry72405

After a long wait (nearly 7 months), i got my documents back and a letter saying my RC will be with me within 10 working days 
Application -9th june
Requested my documents 16 December (which didn't come)
Wrote a letter to home office case working team giving them reasons for expediting my application 
Emailed my mp but she didn't get back to me
I called there almost everyday after the six months. Sometimes they wouldn't refer me to their headquarters.
My missus called there every as well
Just this morning i called there again, right before the delivery man came with my docs.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## dinotinto

Hi all, would just like to know if someone has been in my shoes before. I applied for my RC sometimes in march 2016, refused in September because the home office said my spouse's passport was reported as lost or stolen , but what was funny was , my spouse is Portuguese with a Portuguese passport, which was submitted with my application, but the home office said "we have it in record that the Netherlands passport you submitted had been reported lost or stolen and has been retained and returned to the Netherlands embassy. which is baffling as 1)she is not dutch and 2) never reported her passport as stolen. Made a paper appeal in sep and was given a deadline of 14 nov for submission of evidence. I have not heard anything since then and I have been wondering how long I will have to wait to be answered.


----------



## NeeBumbum

Hi!
I was wondering where did you send your play slips to? I secured a job after I've sent in my application, but now I'm thinking I should send them in to support my application.

Thanks alot!


----------



## NeeBumbum

netoreisinger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my RC today my timeline is as follows:.
> 
> 18 May 2016 - Sent application via post office
> 19 May 2016 - Application was received by the HO (This is where I started to count my 6 months)
> 23 June 2016 - Received Biometric letter
> 24 June 2016 - Went to the post office for the biometric procedure
> 15 July 2016 - Received my COA with right to work
> 
> Heard nothing from the home office for a long time, but I kept on sending them documents to further support my application such as pay slips.
> 
> 23 November 2016 - Received all the documentation that I've sent, meaning they do receive and file all the documentation you send in behalf of your application. (Dated November 20th)
> 24 November 2016 - Received my RC in a single and simple mail. (Dated November 20th)
> 
> This forum was VERY helpful in guiding me through all the process, all of your experiences were or great value. Wish you all good luck and that you also receive your RC soon.


Hi!
I was wondering where did you send your play slips to? I secured a job after I've sent in my application, but now I'm thinking I should send them in to support my application.

Thanks alot!


----------



## nancie

Has anyone who applied in July heard from Home Office already? Last week was my end of 6 month period, and I now get really really anxious....


----------



## cheesemayo

I applied in July - my payment was processed 08/07/16, received my biometric enrolment letter 15/08/16 and I just received my docs back a couple of days ago with a letter confirming my RC would be here within 10 days...so they are getting through them!


----------



## brownindian

Please I would like to clarify, this COA and biometrics is now required for all EU passport holders going to UK or EEA family members? I though EU residents will need registration certificate only.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jermeni

Hello. I was wonderinb if anyone of you had to submit new evidences of your partners employment since he accepted a new job and my residence permit is still in process. Did you submit through post or online? Anyone know to what address to post it? I want to send it through post and to be sure that they can note my husband is employed when they do their verification. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## t12ung

Wonderful to report RC has been received. Thanks to everyone who reported their own timelines. So here is mine...

11 July 2016 - Application was received by the HO
15 July - Payment cleared

... a long waiting time, which was quite stressful as current visa was about to expire. Found out that as long as HO had an application currently in process (even if no COA), it was permitted to stay legally in the UK.

9 Sep - Certificate of Application (work permitted)

... patiently waited and regularly checked this forum for status of applications sent around the same time.

25 Jan 2017 - RC received by mail. Documents returned in a separate envelope.

Going by date of payment taken. It took 6 calendar months 10 Days (just shy of 28 weeks)

I reckon if you're paperwork is all in order and uncomplicated, you should receive your RC between 6 and 7 months.


----------



## thilini1987

Joppa said:


> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/european-nationals
> You may only get an answering machine, in which case give your details and they will call back.




Hi Joppa & friends,

Is any one can advice me what is the process for residence card ?

I am non EEA family member of Italian Passport holder we both are in uk no for 3 month period with EEA - FP , now we both are working and planing to apply for residence card,


Thanks


----------



## mamoudradwan

thilini1987 said:


> Hi Joppa & friends,
> 
> Is any one can advice me what is the process for residence card ?
> 
> I am non EEA family member of Italian Passport holder we both are in uk no for 3 month period with EEA - FP , now we both are working and planing to apply for residence card,
> 
> 
> Thanks


Please follow this government page and you will exactly know what you should dohttps://www.gov.uk/eea-registration-certificate/overview
very simple 
good luck


----------



## Strider070

*EEA 2 Processing time*

Hello everyone,

I would like to report my Residence card processing time under EEA FM qualified person(Worker, 24 hours a week)

08/08/2016 Application Received.
09/08/2016 Fee deducted. 
13/09/2016 Biometric letter received. enrolled the same day
19/09/2016 COA received.
23/02/2017 Supporting documents received with a letter dated 20/02/17 stating that i will receive the RC on a separate letter.
RC collected on 25/02/17 after a letter from DX Delivery received containing a tracking number.

RC dated 20/02/2017 and valid for 5 years. 
Application process is 6 month 2 weeks.

During the application we requested our passports back but that didn't happen until we requested them three times!. Also, I kept sending payslips of my wife to the initial address in Durham not Liverpool and I received them back with the supporting Documents.

Thanks to everyone in this Forum for the contribution and good luck with everyone.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jermeni

Strider070 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to report my Residence card processing time under EEA FM qualified person(Worker, 24 hours a week)
> 
> 08/08/2016 Application Received.
> 09/08/2016 Fee deducted.
> 13/09/2016 Biometric letter received. enrolled the same day
> 19/09/2016 COA received.
> 23/02/2017 Supporting documents received with a letter dated 20/02/17 stating that i will receive the RC on a separate letter.
> RC collected on 25/02/17 after a letter from DX Delivery received containing a tracking number.
> 
> RC dated 20/02/2017 and valid for 5 years.
> Application process is 6 month 2 weeks.
> 
> During the application we requested our passports back but that didn't happen until we requested them three times!. Also, I kept sending payslips of my wife to the initial address in Durham not Liverpool and I received them back with the supporting Documents.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this Forum for the contribution and good luck with everyone.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Good for you! Also sent my application last 25 August so my 6 months has been today. I hope il be receiving something positive through post next week.


----------



## RedBullZA

My timeline, consistent with the others here;

11/09/2016 - Application sent
15/09/2016 - Funds taken
30/09/2016 - Request to submit biometrics
01/10/2016 - Submitted biometrics
04/10/2016 - Received Certificate of Application
17/03/2017 - Received Residence Card
20/03/2017 - Received supporting documents back


----------



## colonelkubis

RedBullZA said:


> My timeline, consistent with the others here;
> 
> 11/09/2016 - Application sent
> 15/09/2016 - Funds taken
> 30/09/2016 - Request to submit biometrics
> 01/10/2016 - Submitted biometrics
> 04/10/2016 - Received Certificate of Application
> 17/03/2017 - Received Residence Card
> 20/03/2017 - Received supporting documents back


Seems everything went as planned. Congrats, and thanks.


----------



## colonelkubis

Jermeni said:


> Good for you! Also sent my application last 25 August so my 6 months has been today. I hope il be receiving something positive through post next week.


You should be getting yours by now. Any good news to share?


----------



## colonelkubis

Finally can report my full timeline. Applied as a Non-EU unemployed spouse, together with my EU National wife, who is employed in the UK:

01/10/2016 - Joint application sent
03/10/2016 - Application fees taken. EU National receives email confirming receipt of application. No email received by Non-EU spouse
22/10/2016 - Received letter requesting biometrics
24/10/2016 - Submitted biometrics
07/11/2016 - Received Certificate of Application allowing employment (letter dated 05/11/2016)
((...then loong anxious wait... moved to new address... no attempts to contact home office...))
06/04/2017 - Received supporting documents at previous address including passports for both applicants plus Residence Document for EU National plus letter for Non-EU spouse stating Residence Card coming soon (all in a single signed-for envelope addressed to EU National only. very strange.) 
12/04/2017 - DX Delivery arrived with Residence Card for Non-EU spouse (card dated 10/04/2017 but expires 04/04/2022??? Any idea why 04 and not 10?)

Thank you all for the support. It's been a nervous few months, but this group made things easier for sure. Now I can start focusing on being nervous about Brexit.


----------



## MecVez

Hello guys
We received our documents and passports back with decision letter stating that RC card will arrive within 10 working days. That was on 04th April and we still haven't received RC. Did anyone had same situation? What shall we do? Contact HO or just leave it and wait for RC to arrive ?

Ta very much


----------



## Joppa

https://www.gov.uk/biometric-residence-permits/not-arrived


----------



## MecVez

Already done that and waiting for answer. Is this something normal to have those delays? During a process everything was coming right on time, this is first time we have delays without any answers whatsoever.
Luckily we have month and a half before our holiday but now is getting close makes me really nervous.


Thanks Joppa


----------



## msmyitalyus

Anyone here who sent in their residence card application in late November and has already received their RC by now?


----------



## rjsaji

I Sent 30 November 2016 . But still waiting for Response .... I Hope i will get very soon ... .


----------



## brownindian

Is the date to do with permanent residency not being fulfilled?


----------



## msmyitalyus

American citizen here with an Italian husband.

11/21/2016 - Application sent
11/23/2016 - Funds taken
11/28/2026 - Requested return of supporting documents
12/05/2016 - Received request to submit biometrics
12/06/2016 - Submitted biometrics
12/22/2016 - Received supporting documents (after sending two more urgent emails and contacting my MP)
01/06/2017 - Received certificate of application
05/18/2017 - Received supporting documents back
05/22/2017 - Received residence card

I never received a letter stating I was going to receive my residence card. I received my supporting documents, and then a couple of days later I received my residence card through DX delivery. A signature is required to accept this envelope, so someone has to be home.

Best of luck to you all, and thanks to this forum for its immense help.


----------



## GODSON17

Hello Everyone.

Please i seek help from any Pro Here.

1) Do we need to submit both passport when applying for RC both EU National & None EU?

2) Can the None EU National be out of the UK while Home Office have not yet issue the RC?

3) What are the list of documents do we need to apply for the RC?

Thanks for your Help in advance


----------



## mamoudradwan

GODSON17 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Please i seek help from any Pro Here.
> 
> 1) Do we need to submit both passport when applying for RC both EU National & None EU?
> 
> 2) Can the None EU National be out of the UK while Home Office have not yet issue the RC?
> 
> 3) What are the list of documents do we need to apply for the RC?
> 
> Thanks for your Help in advance


Hi
1- you have to send the non EEA passport and the EEA passport or national identity card
2- you can leave the UK after applying for the RC but in this case you will need to request your passport back from the home office. the application process usually takes 6 months.
3- the documents that EEA and the non EEA need to have is listed in the application form guidelines
best regards


----------



## GODSON17

mamoudradwan said:


> Hi
> 1- you have to send the non EEA passport and the EEA passport or national identity card
> 2- you can leave the UK after applying for the RC but in this case you will need to request your passport back from the home office. the application process usually takes 6 months.
> 3- the documents that EEA and the non EEA need to have is listed in the application form guidelines
> best regards



Thanks for your quick respond. 

what i meant by out of UK is ..the none EU live in France and after the submission of the RC application by then the none eu EEA FP would have expired but she can return back to france and keep working when the HO issue the RC the can post it to her in France and she will return back to France ... does this look or sound possible?


----------



## mamoudradwan

Theoretically she can but what is the point? If you are looking to move to the uk then you both come and live and work here. By going back to France the non EU gives the home office a good reason to refuse the application.
You don't have to worry that the FP is going to expire, when you apply for the RC you will get a letter from the home office which will legalise the position of the non EU in the UK
The cornerstone is the EEA member must be exercising the treaty rights and based on this both the EEA and the non EEA will get the registration certificate and residence card respectively


----------



## GODSON17

mamoudradwan said:


> Theoretically she can but what is the point? If you are looking to move to the uk then you both come and live and work here. By going back to France the non EU gives the home office a good reason to refuse the application.
> You don't have to worry that the FP is going to expire, when you apply for the RC you will get a letter from the home office which will legalise the position of the non EU in the UK
> The cornerstone is the EEA member must be exercising the treaty rights and based on this both the EEA and the non EEA will get the registration certificate and residence card respectively



thanks again.

it is applicable for us to include our 1 year of son who is French national by birth in the application?


----------



## mamoudradwan

GODSON17 said:


> thanks again.
> 
> it is applicable for us to include our 1 year of son who is French national by birth in the application?


it is a good idea
by the way we are a french family too


----------



## msmyitalyus

GODSON17 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Please i seek help from any Pro Here.
> 
> 1) Do we need to submit both passport when applying for RC both EU National & None EU?
> 
> 2) Can the None EU National be out of the UK while Home Office have not yet issue the RC?
> 
> 3) What are the list of documents do we need to apply for the RC?
> 
> Thanks for your Help in advance



#1. You will need to submit your passport and the passport/national card of the EU citizen. 

#2. The non-EU national can be out of the UK while Home Office is processing the residence card application. I requested my passport to be returned, which took about a month (it could've been because I made the request right before Christmas holiday). When you travel, be sure to bring with you the certificate of application that Home Office will send to you. Customs officials will ask you for that letter. I traveled out of the UK four times during my RC processing period, and each time a customs official asked me for a letter from Home Office.

#3. The documents are listed in the application guideline.


----------



## GODSON17

mamoudradwan said:


> it is a good idea
> by the way we are a french family too


Good to know Lol


----------



## GODSON17

msmyitalyus said:


> #1. You will need to submit your passport and the passport/national card of the EU citizen.
> 
> #2. The non-EU national can be out of the UK while Home Office is processing the residence card application. I requested my passport to be returned, which took about a month (it could've been because I made the request right before Christmas holiday). When you travel, be sure to bring with you the certificate of application that Home Office will send to you. Customs officials will ask you for that letter. I traveled out of the UK four times during my RC processing period, and each time a customs official asked me for a letter from Home Office.
> 
> #3. The documents are listed in the application guideline.


Thanks so much.

But what i want to ask is this... while the RC is on process can the non-eu return back to France on business trip and when the Home Office issue the RC they will post the RC to the non EU in France and from there the non eu will retrun back to UK? Does that sound good?

Because the non eu passport will be with Home Office therefore the EEA FP would have expired already so that's why we are thinking the non eu can return back to France while the RC is in process.


----------



## Joppa

Please don't use textspeak - I have edited your post.

No it won't happen like that. To travel to France, the non-EU applicant has to request the return of passport first. When processed, the residence card will be sent by courier (DX) to the UK address. So in order to return to UK, the non-EU citizen has to get the residence card sent to France by a family member, or has to apply for fresh EEA family permit.


----------



## GODSON17

Joppa said:


> Please don't use textspeak - I have edited your post.
> 
> No it won't happen like that. To travel to France, the non-EU applicant has to request the return of passport first. When processed, the residence card will be sent by courier (DX) to the UK address. So in order to return to UK, the non-EU citizen has to get the residence card sent to France by a family member, or has to apply for fresh EEA family permit.



Thanks Once Again @ Joppa


----------



## rjsaji

Application for non EEA Dependent family member..

Application posted on : 30 - 11 - 2016
Bio letter received on : 29 - 12 - 2016 
Biometrics Enrolled on : 31 - 12 -2016
COA With Work : 15 - 01 - 2017
Resident Card Received on : 19 - 06 - 2017
Documents Returned on : 26- 06 2017


Best Of Luck For All Other Members ...


----------



## expatdoc

It is now the 7th week since we applied for EEA(QP)/(FM) (online), and still haven't received a biometrics request. This seems at odds with others' experiences in this thread, where it typically only takes about a month to arrive. 

Are others waiting for similar periods of time? I'm starting to think something went wrong with my application, and not sure how I can follow this up with the Home Office?


----------



## expatdoc

expatdoc said:


> It is now the 7th week since we applied for EEA(QP)/(FM) (online), and still haven't received a biometrics request. This seems at odds with others' experiences in this thread, where it typically only takes about a month to arrive.
> 
> Are others waiting for similar periods of time? I'm starting to think something went wrong with my application, and not sure how I can follow this up with the Home Office?


Any advice on this? 

According to the courier service, my application was delivered to the Home Office on 23/05/2017 (i.e. more than 6 week ago now). The Home Office website doesn't recognise my case IDs, so I don't know if they are even processing my application.

I tried calling the Home Office, but they can't help me via phone apparently. Told me I should write a letter to Home Office to find out what is happening... 

Is there any email address available? 

How does one get one's MP to assist? 

Getting to a stage of desperation since my wife urgently needs the CoA for her work.


----------



## Joppa

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-ins...de-the-uk/eu-nationality-and-living-in-the-uk
You should give Home Office a chance to reply before you contact your MP. Look at their website regarding contact details, or you can attend a surgery.


----------



## expatdoc

Joppa said:


> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-ins...de-the-uk/eu-nationality-and-living-in-the-uk
> You should give Home Office a chance to reply before you contact your MP. Look at their website regarding contact details, or you can attend a surgery.


Thanks for the response. 

Would you please clarify what you mean by 'surgery'? Is there a physical location where we can go to enquire about the status of our application? (I tried searching for surgery in the context of the Home Office, but can't seem to figure out what you mean with that)


----------



## Joppa

No, a surgery is where an MP meets their constituents who want to discuss matters of concern.


----------



## freezing

Finally glad to post on this thread...altho missing the final dates, they are hardly as important as the decision itself:

Application sent: 2nd Feb
Payment Taken: ??
Biometrics letter received: 22nd Feb 
Biometrics submitted: ?? (within days of letter)
CoA with permission to work received: 7th of March
Letter that RC & remaining documents will arrive within 10 days: 10th July 
RC received: ...?

the letter certainly sounds like the application was accepted, even if it doesnt use those words....


----------



## naagee44

rjsaji said:


> Application for non EEA Dependent family member..
> 
> Application posted on : 30 - 11 - 2016
> Bio letter received on : 29 - 12 - 2016
> Biometrics Enrolled on : 31 - 12 -2016
> COA With Work : 15 - 01 - 2017
> Resident Card Received on : 19 - 06 - 2017
> Documents Returned on : 26- 06 2017
> 
> 
> Best Of Luck For All Other Members ...


If I may asked , what documents did you added as dependent on your application. Thanks


----------



## naagee44

Congrats, if I may ask you, what documents did you added to the application as a dependent 
Thanks


----------



## rjsaji

naagee44 said:


> Congrats, if I may ask you, what documents did you added to the application as a dependent
> Thanks


Sorry for late reply . i was very busy in last days .. 
I Attached House contract and bank statement . where i get money from my Sponsor . that's it.


----------



## oztoukgal

*Super quick BRP!*

Hi guys

I used a visa agency to assist with my application as my work was threatening to cancel my permanent contract if I didn't have the COA in time. My existing EEA Family Permit was due to expire on 22/11/2017. Even though we didn't have the 3 months of pay slips/bank statements, our agent suggested we submit everything we had in October and then we sent the remaining pay slip/bank statement in separately afterwards. 

Here is our timeline:
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit 2/Residence Card
Date initial application submitted: 12/10/2017
Biometrics letter received on: 27/10/2017
Biometrics submitted on: 28/10/2017 
COA with work received on: 08/11/2017
Additional pay slip/bank statement submitted: 09/11/2017
Request for husband's EU passport to be returned (due to work commitments) submitted on: 01/12/2017
Husband's EU passport received on: 06/12/2017
Remaining passport and documents returned on: 21/12/2017
BRP received on: 22/12/2017

A wonderful Christmas present and definitely worth having someone manage the process for us! We had been led to believe it was going to take 6-8 months so this was a much faster timeline.


----------

